# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/11/13 - The Chamber Beckons...



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*WWE Monday Night Raw Five Point Preview*


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

Looking forward to Rock, Y2J, Lesnar (if he's there) & Heyman stuff.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice of the WWE champion to grace us with his presence once in a while :rock

Looking forward to another Rock/Punk promo, hopefully an appearance from Brock and I'm quite interested to see the Super Friends/Shield stuff and if they add any stips to their match


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hoping for a christan return :mark:


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Green Light said:


> the Super Friends


:lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I won't be able to watch it live this week so my wishlist for this show is the following:

1. Cena promo about Star Trek and some harsh, needless insults towards defenseless fat guys in the crowd.
2. Jerry Lawler and Michael Cole steel cage match.
3. Brodus Clay squashing Cesaro, followed by him and Tensai dancing with a bunch of kids in the ring afterwards. 
4. A 20 minute Khali, Santino and Hornswoggle promo.
5 Mark Henry interrupting The Rock's promo which leads to Cena coming out and giving the AA to Henry, followed by Rock and Cena promo about how much they respect each other.
6. Miz beating Daniel Bryan.
7. Plenty recaps showing all of the above.
8. Lots of ad breaks.

Enjoy RAW you guys :rock


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I really don't expect anything special. The usual Rock/Punk stuff, Lesnar destroying someone, Shield interfering, Cena and Sheamus in shitty tag team matches or in a midcard squash.


----------



## StraightEdge91 (Feb 9, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler is going to cash in on the Rock after CM Punk and Brock Lesnar beat him down. Then it will be Brock vs Rock vs CM Punk vs Ziggler at Wrestlemania.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Not sure if Lesnar will even be there. Looking forward to some Swagger. Hoping he gets a legit match in order to prove himself. Maybe going over Cena, and Sheamus at the same damn time...:russo :troll


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

I'll be there live. Hope it's a good show.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

lol, funny what they did in preview.

1.The Rock
2.Brock Lesnar
3.Mark Henry
4.Jack Swagger?

lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

StraightEdge91 said:


> Dolph Ziggler is going to cash in on the Rock after CM Punk and Brock Lesnar beat him down. Then it will be Brock vs Rock vs CM Punk vs Ziggler at Wrestlemania.


He holds the SD case, he can't cash in on the WWE championship.

How do people not know this already?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

StraightEdge91 said:


> Dolph Ziggler is going to cash in on the Rock after CM Punk and Brock Lesnar beat him down. Then it will be Brock vs Rock vs CM Punk vs Ziggler at Wrestlemania.


Wrong belt...


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

A Punk vs Rock promo should be good but I'm more looking forward to see how the Shield stuff plays out. The triple tag match is more uncertain in outcome than the title match and I feel pretty invested in that one outcome is good and the other really bad.

I never understand why they use the word 'decimate' when something is supposed to be devastating either. The word literary means that you remove one tenth of something, which isn't that much.


----------



## StraightEdge91 (Feb 9, 2013)

Stad said:


> He holds the SD case, he can't cash in on the WWE championship.
> 
> How do people not know this already?


Damn. Didn't know that. I didn't think it mattered or that the case was brand specific.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

StraightEdge91 said:


> Damn. Didn't know that. I didn't think it mattered or that the case was brand specific.


It isn't brand specific. If Del Rio is on Raw and Ziggler wants to cash it in on him, he can. It's just that the blue briefcase is for WHC and red is for WWE.

It's red and blue because before, red was for raw and blue for sd. And since WWE values Raw more than SD, the red briefcase went to the WWE title contract(since WWE values WWE title more than WHC).


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Ah, the WWE champion is back. Hope he had a nice week off whilst everyone else worked hard.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

"...no permanent Raw General Manager in place..." - I know technically that's true, but seems an odd place to mention it.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

The champ is here:rock4


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

So, Lesnar will probably be there? RATINGZ :brock


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

why are they even mentioning Brock when he is not even advertised to appear? Stupid 5 point preview as usual


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

StraightEdge91 said:


> Dolph Ziggler is going to cash in on the Rock after CM Punk and Brock Lesnar beat him down. Then it will be Brock vs Rock vs CM Punk vs Ziggler at Wrestlemania.


What about Cena? :cena2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It's Rock this week, with no Brock. We don't get the two together until the last Raw before 'Mania I believe?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> It's Rock this week, with no Brock. We don't get the two together until the last Raw before 'Mania I believe?


We get Brock and Rock together on Raw after the Rumble PPV, i believe.


----------



## OrganicPoop (Feb 10, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> We get Brock and Rock together on Raw after the Rumble PPV, i believe.


We did.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thwagger going to have a big 2013? Really? They should give him a decent storyline, but I don't think he should be in WHC or WWE Title picture.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Christian Return or GTFO (I want to hear about his return once I get back from class)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jack should get one more opponent to prove himself, and that should be Christian, would be a swerve and make for a GREAT tv match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Jack should get one more opponent to prove himself, and that should be Christian, would be a swerve and make for a GREAT tv match.


That would be cool with me. If they got alittle bit of time, they'd probably have a good match.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Brock's not advertised for tomorrow night or next week. He is advertised for the 25th, though. 

Kind of surprised he's not scheduled for the night after EC, but oh well. Will they just let the story sit tight until he shows or will Heyman or Vickie talk for him.

This will be Punk and Shield's show to carry. Forget Team Burial, but I'm expecting a promo from them.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Hopefully we get live promos from The Shield, Punk on MizTV (burial time :lol), and another Bryan victory.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Man, I wish they would up the Brock appearances alittle bit. Ditto for Rock. The shows just have a big time feel when they are on it. At least bigger than it is when they aren't on the shows.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Punk will own as always, shield hopefully get more mic work ! And wanna see what Mark henry does next! Looking forward to it


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm thinking we might see some Cena/Rock/Punk promo this week.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

All I want to see on this week's Raw is:
1.The Great One
2.Cesaro winning another match
3.Kaitlyn
4.Someone get inducted The Hall Of Pain
5.whoever is next for this HOF Class


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

I Would Like
1.Rocky Promo
2.Brock Attack
3.Shield Promo/Attack 
4.Paul E  Being A GOAT
5.Ziggy Promo
6.Jericho Trolling
7.DB Wins a Match
8 Maddox Doing What He Does Best
(Dream Time)
9. No diva's matches
10. Punk Promo With His Insurance Policy Chael Sonnen


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

RaneGaming said:


> I Would Like
> 1.Rocky Promo
> 2.Brock Attack
> 3.Shield Promo/Attack
> ...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:brock is what I'm looking forward the most. I'm happy they are taking his current storyline slowly.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 to bury the shield


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

the rock missing raw really stalled the heat him and punk had going, hopefully they can get it back tomorrow.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> :cena2 to bury the shield


I hope he does...fuck em, they suck and were never gonna make it, EVER.

But seriously, by booking logic, hopefully that would mean they somehow go over @ EC.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the spoiler tag buddy.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I am thinking they find a way tonight to turn John Cena, Sheamus & Ryback Vs. The Shield into an Elimination Chamber match. That way the Pay-Per-View on Sunday will have two Elimination Chamber matches.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Rock and Punk to save the show, as usual


----------



## CMPUNK2014 (Jan 22, 2013)

Is the rock showing up for Raw tonight?


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Do you think they will acknowledge Rock not being the previous show? 

Maybe he'll pull a Cena and blame it on his mother's cancer?


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

StraightEdge91 said:


> Dolph Ziggler is going to cash in on the Rock after CM Punk and Brock Lesnar beat him down. Then it will be Brock vs Rock vs CM Punk vs Ziggler at Wrestlemania.


fpalm

So much fail in this post. 

On topic, another shit fest of a Raw that I will end up sitting through again. Can't wait! :rock


----------



## MizFit™ (Feb 10, 2013)

Hopefully we see AJ and Ziggler this week.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> Do you think they will acknowledge Rock not being the previous show?


The commentary team? Probably not. If there is a Punk/Rock promo maybe Punk will point that out (like he pointed out Rock wouldn't do house shows the other Raw)...who knows.


----------



## Megalax5 (Feb 2, 2013)

Can't wait for Raw tonight!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

No Brock for the next two weeks then, damn.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Don't be posting spoilers in here. All it takes is for one person to mention it and then everybody will start and some people may end up finding out if they don't want to. Use the link below if you want to talk about it please.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/685642-possible-spoiler-return-tonights-raw.html


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

As always, I'll watch tomorrow morning and fast forward through the bullshit. Rock/Punk interaction should be good as always and I'm hoping for more HEYMAN segments, since he's the G.O.A.T. Only other things I have interest in are The Shield and whatever they do with Ziggler, if he's actually on the fucking show this week...


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Can't we have Brock instead of Rock? Rock won't even do anything apart from tell some shitty jokes and gloat with the title. Brock will fuck shit up.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I dont expect anything in terms of the Brock storyline, with it being the final show before EC. That wont kickstart until next week, when im sure Triple H will show up.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

They need to make Heyman the GM already. Since he's not with Punk anymore, I can't imagine pairing him with a part timer will get him much screen time.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Heel said:


> *As always, I'll watch tomorrow morning and fast forward through the bullshit.* Rock/Punk interaction should be good as always and I'm hoping for more HEYMAN segments, since he's the G.O.A.T. Only other things I have interest in are The Shield and whatever they do with Ziggler, if he's actually on the fucking show this week...


Thought i was the only one who did that


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

superfudge said:


> Can't we have Brock instead of Rock? Rock won't even do anything apart from tell some shitty jokes and gloat with the title. Brock will fuck shit up.


Seriously. I'm already tired of the Rock and his lame jokes. It was fun having him back, but he's already grown stale, IMO.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

PG version of The Rock is not as entertaining as Attitude Era Rock. Not that that's surprising. God, current day WWE sucks and is so stupid they could fuck up a one car funeral.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> PG version of The Rock is not as entertaining as Attitude Era Rock. Not that that's surprising. God, current day WWE sucks and is so stupid they could fuck up a one car funeral.


I don't think you can blame the PG era on this one. The problem is we've seen the Rock's act for ages. It's just not that entertaining anymore on a long lasting scale. They should have just had him back for the Rumble and the couple Raws leading up to it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> I don't think you can blame the PG era on this one. The problem is we've seen the Rock's act for ages. It's just not that entertaining anymore on a long lasting scale. They should have just had him back for the Rumble and the couple Raws leading up to it.


I think PG is a big part of it. Look at the watered down version of DX we got in the late 2000s. Completely awful, cheesy, humor. Nothing like DX from 1997 and 1998. It's the same thing with The Rock. And they have him act more like "Dwayne Johnson" than The Rock, too. That is such bullshit and is entirely on the writers. They blow. But that's when you get when you have ex-hollywood writers that Hollywood doesn't even want back writing your shows.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

We can all blame pg, but that is not the only reason


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> We can all blame pg, but that is not the only reason


It;s definitely not the only reason. There's also the Hollywood rejects they have writing the shows, and the fact that Stephanie McMahon is part of the creative team and senile Vince McMahon has the final say.

A recipe for the shit we've seen over the past year or so.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Sweet!  Looks good.
Will watch tomorrow again. :bateman
Positivity thread, brace yourself. :ambrose


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

#1 Raw Preview Point:

"WWE Champion The Rock Comes To Raw"

Umm...I'm going to get The Rock marks mad at me, but I actually laughed when I first saw the headline. It's hilarious to me that they have to actually say that this time, this week, the WWE Champion will be live on the main show of the company.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

:rock He works when he waaaants


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Looking forward the most to ROCKs appearance, and also interested in who Lesnar and Henry are going to destroy.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Is Brock confirmed?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't think Brock is supposed to be at the show. But not sure if that is confirmed or not.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

CMPUNK2014 said:


> Is the rock showing up for Raw tonight?


Yes. Rock will be on Raw tonight and at the Smackdown tapings tomorrow night.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So was the report about Brock's dates 100% accurate? It seems like WWE is teasing Brock for Raw... though of course they could just have Heyman out there for tonight and no Brock.

I remember when I went to Raw at the Nassau Coliseum back in June last year, Brock was advertised to appear, and either accept or reject HHH's challenge. Of course I kinda knew Brock wasn't going to be there as it seemed kinda odd he would accept the match this early, but it was still a little disappointing when he didn't show up.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

On the fact that advertising Rock guarantees an increase in ratings, I'm kind of hoping they're planning on using Brock as a "surprise" makes it slightly less predictable who he is going to destroy, and probably boosts the pop as he's not expected.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

F5 to AJ please


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Brock destroying Rock is the perfect lead in to the EC. It generates immediate interest that to be honest is lacking. Is Brock working with Punk? Will he get involved in their match? Is Heyman pulling the strings? Can Brock be stopped now that he attacked the champion? On and on and on and on we can go.

But of course...it will not happen.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock and Rock have any kind of interaction whatsoever is mark-out worthy. Nevermind one of them giving the other his finisher.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

ashes11 said:


> Is Brock confirmed?


no he is not advertised to appear. they worked out his schedule to be there when The Rock isn't there (except the go home Mania show where both are there & the post Rumble two weeks ago)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JY57 said:


> no he is not advertised to appear. they worked out his schedule to be there when The Rock isn't there (except the go home Mania show where both are there & the post Rumble two weeks ago)


Did they really do that on purpose so both guys wouldn't be on the same show? Wow. That is ridiculous.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

JY57 said:


> no he is not advertised to appear. they worked out his schedule to be there when The Rock isn't there (except the go home Mania show where both are there & the post Rumble two weeks ago)


:vince relying on DEM part timers to sell the RTWM :rock :brock


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

How dumb is that.

Vince is losing his mind.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

No need for Bork's huge drawing power today. 

Ratings himself is back in action doing what he does best - GAINING VIEWERS.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ashes11 said:


> :vince relying on DEM part timers to sell the RTWM :rock :brock


It's basically all Vince has at this point to sell WM. His full-time stars are Cena and I guess, Punk?

WWE not building up anyother stars in the mid 2000s is coming back to bite them right now. We're seeing right in front of our very own eyes in the form of them having to rely on Brock, Rock, 'Taker, and Triple H.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I know Lesnar wasn't advertised but suretly the preview stating that "Brock Lesnar is must see TV" implies he's going to be on Raw, right?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

What are the crowds like in :nash ville?


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> It's basically all Vince has at this point to sell WM. His full-time stars are Cena and I guess, Punk?
> 
> WWE not building up anyother stars in the mid 2000s is coming back to bite them right now. We're seeing right in front of our very own eyes in the form of them having to rely on Brock, Rock, 'Taker, and Triple H.


Funny thing is, WCW used to rely on old stars and rarely managed to create any of their own. Vince and co are doing the same shit but will probably get away with it because TNA do the same.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Jobberwacky said:


> What are the crowds like in :nash ville?


Nowhere can be as bad as Atlanta...


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

The GOAT One said:


> Nowhere can be as bad as Atlanta...


That's not saying much.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Atlanta just misses their DUBYA SEE DUBYA action. How could they not? Every Monday night was "the GREATEST night in the history of this GREAT sport!" according to their commentator.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Nashville has actually a decent crowd.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

superfudge said:


> Ah, the WWE champion is back. Hope he had a nice week off whilst everyone else worked hard.


I wish I was entertained by "hard work" instead of actual talent.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Rock is probably going to say he wasn't here last Monday due to his mother's cancer. 
All the best to her, while I'm at it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

moonmop said:


> #1 Raw Preview Point:
> 
> "WWE Champion The Rock Comes To Raw"
> 
> Umm...I'm going to get The Rock marks mad at me, but I actually laughed when I first saw the headline. It's hilarious to me that they have to actually say that this time, this week, the WWE Champion will be live on the main show of the company.


This right here. I have no problem with Rock being there, but putting the belt on him is bad for the show. I guess it's good exposure for the business, but Punk has to carry the feud while he's not there. Granted that was only one week, but think about when the Rock/Cena starts back after EC. Assuming that stays a one on one feud, it might just be Cena having to carry the feud when Rock is gone for 2-3 shows. We all know how that will go. "Dwayne's gone but I'm here". :rock3:cena3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The biggest reason Rock even has the belt at all is just to drop it to Cena at WM.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> The biggest reason Rock even has the belt at all is just to drop it to Cena at WM.


I'm still in the minority here, and think it's eventually going to be a Triple Threat with Punk going over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LuN™ said:


> I'm still in the minority here, and think it's eventually going to be a Triple Threat with Punk going over.


That would be fine with me. And I wouldn't be surprised if it does become a triple threat. Even if it does, I still think Cena goes over.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Speaking through his official Twitter account, WWE Champion The Rock reminisced about old times as a WWE star prior to his return to Nashville, Tennessee tonight and noted that back in 1996, he used to wrestle at flea markets & fairs for $40 per night and that it is cool to be back where it all started.


Finally The Rock is BACK TO NASHVILLE, TENNESSE!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I guess we can look forward to another "this is where it all started for The Rock" promo then :rock

Places it all started for The Rock:

- MSG
- Miami
- Tampa

(to be continued)


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Okay, doing the 4 Word Drinking Game:
Pick 4 words that drive you up the wall because they get said all the time. 
My 4 Horseman of the Apocalypse are usually these 4
"App"
"Historic"
"Vintage"
"Throw"

Take an ounce or two drink of the beer every time. Seems really easy but every single one of those could be said upwards of 15 times an hour.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Whether Punk gets added to the match to make it a triple threat or not, I have a hard time believing that Cena losing to Rock last year at WrestleMania and didn't hold the title at all last year wasn't in their long term plans of having Cena go over at the end (WrestleMania 29), overcoming the odds and standing tall with the same crappy custom title that was created for him.

Anyway, I never have had a problem with Rock winning the WWE title at the Rumble, but he should be around more and shouldn't be that big of a deal that THE Champion of the company is actually going to show up on the A show for once.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> Okay, doing the 4 Word Drinking Game:
> Pick 4 words that drive you up the wall because they get said all the time.
> My 4 Horseman of the Apocalypse are usually these 4
> "App"
> ...


I Accept The Challenge I Can't Promise I Will Catch Them All


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

ashes11 said:


> :rock He works when he waaaants


THAT BOY DWAYNE JOHNSON,HE WORKS WHEN HE WANTS! 
:rock4


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Heel said:


> As always, I'll watch tomorrow morning and fast forward through the bullshit. Rock/Punk interaction should be good as always and I'm hoping for more HEYMAN segments, since he's the G.O.A.T. Only other things I have interest in are The Shield and *whatever they do with Ziggler, if he's actually on the fucking show this week...*


If he's not, he won't be missed - just like he wasn't last week. He's simply got no presence. And besides, no Ziggler = no AJ, which is a blessing.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ignore


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

> Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ
> I've got a feeling that @WWE #RAW will be very interesting tonight in Nashville. Live on #usanetwork at 8/7central. Road to #wrestlemania!


Hmm...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ
> *I've got a feeling that @WWE #RAW will be very interesting tonight in Nashville.* Live on #usanetwork at 8/7central. Road to #wrestlemania!





Spoiler: reason



"I'm the reason you're feeling the way you're feeling Jim" :brock


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

JR says something like that every week doesn't he? He's basically become WWE's hype man on Twitter


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Green Light said:


> JR says something like that every week doesn't he? He's basically become WWE's hype man on Twitter


Pretty much.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm looking forward to everything besides The Shield angle. The three top baby-faces going over three relative unknowns is pretty unremarkable.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Looking forward to The Rock.. CM Punk.. Jericho... Cesaro match and Lesnar/Vince/HHH progression.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Green Light said:


> JR says something like that every week doesn't he? He's basically become WWE's hype man on Twitter


It's a fair point. I posted it but you're probably right. He's not even around the arenas anymore, so honestly, I doubt he has a clue what's going on anyway.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing Rock/Punk, Team Hell No, Cena/Sheamus/Ryback/The Shield, Del Rio/Big Show and THE BOSS that is Antonio Cesaro.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

bme said:


> Thought i was the only one who did that


Nah, always watch in the morning, usually takes me less than an hour to watch.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I want The Miz to open Raw because if he doesn't he isn't legit. He has to come out this week, and get over last week's beating. I would even get creative, and have Miz hire The Shield to guard the ring. Basically playing mind games, Heyman informs Miz later that night the only reason The Shield took the money was because they knew Lesnar wasn't going to be here until later. Thus, Miz gets a beating at the end of his show once his guests are off. Moving on to his guests. I think he should pull a double header. His two guests should be Damien Sandow, and Antonio Cesaro. Two solid heels who can't stand American ignorance.

Sandow would basically come out, and address his split Rhodes Scholars. Sandow would basically just rip Cody apart, and just shit on the Rhodes family name as much as he could. Damien would say as many awful things as he could about Cody. Rhodes eventually shows up on stage confused wondering what the deal is. From behind a man never seen before attacks Cody from behind, and throws him off stage. It is Judas Devlin from NXT, and Damien explains that while on his journey to find a protege while Cody was hurt he came across this young fellow. Sandow says he is paying for his training, and that Judas being the brilliant talent that he is will be a WWE superstar to likeness, and caliber of himself "The One & Only" Damien Sandow.

Cesaro then explains to the WWE Universe that his announcement is in regards to the WWE United States title. Antonio says that as the greatest American alive today, and citizen of the world he declares that there will be a United States title tournament. He says that it will be a first of it's kind here in the WWE. Cesaro says that all the 16 competitors will have to be American born. Cesaro says that he left it up to Booker T to find the talent, and he says it was under one condition. If Cesaro wins he will never again have to defend his title vs another American again as long as he is Champion. He then says that he would like to thank his brilliant lawyer David Otunga as well. Cesaro says that unlike the current Intercontinental Champion he will deliver a tournament.

I think it would be a fresh way to start off Raw, and it's something that leads to angles in which the show is really missing right now. Sandow blasting Cody Rhodes, and then bringing back to surface the angle where Sandow was looking for a protege would be interesting in my opinion. Cody being attacked would be great as well. Judas Devlin is ready for an on screen role, but leave him out of the ring. Give him a few months before that happens. Cesaro announcing a tournament while taking a shot at Barrett for failure to do so with his would be cool as well. The WWE is in need of some mid card talent, and I think now would be a solid time to bring back some like Bateman, or Riley. Perhaps call up Ohno. Ohno vs Cesaro.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Korvin said:


> Whether Punk gets added to the match to make it a triple threat or not, I have a hard time believing that Cena losing to Rock last year at WrestleMania and didn't hold the title at all last year wasn't in their long term plans of having Cena go over at the end (WrestleMania 29), overcoming the odds and standing tall with the same crappy custom title that was created for him.
> 
> Anyway, I never have had a problem with Rock winning the WWE title at the Rumble, but he should be around more and shouldn't be that big of a deal that THE Champion of the company is actually going to show up on the A show for once.


for once?
he only missed one raw!
and he is on smackdown this week when he isn't suppose to be there too
why most of the people here acting like he missed 3 3 consecutive raws or something!
the guy since his return on january 7 was on 4 raws and two smackdowns when people never expected him to be on the b show at all


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Do you think we will see Jericho/Barrett and Punk/Orton tonight since plans changed last week.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

VintageOrton said:


> Nah, always watch in the morning, usually takes me less than an hour to watch.


I do the same thing.. sometimes it only takes me 30 mins MAX. Once I even completed the entire "3 hour show" in 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm jealous of you guys. Wish I had a DVR so I can fast forward through the 80% of crap that is Raw. I gotta get one soon.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

With Brock not being there I wonder what Heyman is gonna do. :mark:


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Might check it out.
Looking forward to:
A GOOD promo from Punk, not like last week's
Paul Heyman
Ziggler sighting
Cesaro owning bitches
the further meltdown of Team Hell No
Y2J sighting
Mark Henry sighting
Big Show promo
Kaitlyn sighting


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Do you think we will see Jericho/Barrett and Punk/Orton tonight since plans changed last week.


I'd dig Barrett/Jericho, if that really happens. :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Looking forward to this Raw. Too bad Brock isn't going to be there tonight. Hopefully it doesn't end terribly like it did last week.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Do you think we will see Jericho/Barrett and Punk/Orton tonight since plans changed last week.


I'd be extremely happy if these two matches happened tonight.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Looking forward to Lesnar, Heyman, Jericho, and Punk. Hopefully Jericho and Punk have great matches again, even if they're not facing each other.



RaneGaming said:


> I Would Like
> 1.Rocky Promo
> 2.Brock Attack
> 3.Shield Promo/Attack
> ...


If Rock learns how to do the triangle choke, Chael's fucked.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

If we get any combination of Barrett/Orton/Sheamus/ADR in a match tonight I'm gonna lose my mind.

Some more match-ups like Punk/Jericho and Bryan/Rey tonight please.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

13 pages? Damn, I'm looking forward to Raw but not that much.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

I'd mark for Jericho v Bryan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jesus_Hong said:


> I'd mark for Jericho v Bryan


(Y)


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

is lesnar going to be at the Chamber??


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I'd be extremely happy if these two matches happened tonight.


Both matches were supposedly meant to happen last week before Jericho won the poll to face Punk which wasn't expected.


----------



## LeatherMonkey (Jan 28, 2013)

Duke Droese said:


> If we get any combination of Barrett/Orton/Sheamus/ADR in a match tonight I'm gonna lose my mind.
> 
> Some more match-ups like Punk/Jericho and Bryan/Rey tonight please.


Not more bloody repeat matchs :no:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Werb-Jericho said:


> is lesnar going to be at the Chamber??


Nobody knows.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh, hopefully they keep Maddox off the mic this week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I hope we get a good show tonight.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Wish I had it in me to stay up and watch Raw, this thread is always a worthy read the next morning, despite the quality of the show.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I hope we get a good show tonight.


We all do every single time, but .. yeah.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Perfect.Insanity said:


> We all do every single time, but .. yeah.


Kewl.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

How much time till RAW starts? (Not from USA)


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Once again...Raw should be good for only 5 minutes and there's going to be 2 hours and 55 minutes of crap.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Perfect.Insanity said:


> How much time till RAW starts? (Not from USA)


about an hour and 10 minutes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Tony said:


> Once again...Raw should be good for only 5 minutes and there's going to be 2 hours and 55 minutes of crap.


But supposedly we get a good show every week.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Will watch tomorrow. 

BORK plz.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> But supposedly we get a good show every week.


:lmao Raw is horrible.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

The Tony said:


> Once again...Raw should be good for only 5 minutes and there's going to be 2 hours and 55 minutes of crap.


Nice optimism.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Tony said:


> :lmao Raw is horrible.


Believe me, I know. Not my words..


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Nice optimism.


Why should I be? Raw as been full of crap for the last 5 years and it got even worst since Raw is 3 hours.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Want to see Henry wreck a top guys shit tonight. A Christian return would be great, too.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Wish we had ads like this again


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

dxbender said:


>


(Y)


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

FRUITY! DELICIOUS! DELICIOUS! FRUITY! FRUITY! FRUITY! SKITTLES!

Always marked when JR got to do it.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

> Tonight on Raw, Paul Heyman says he will make the “announcement of a lifetime.” He revealed his plans in a Tout made earlier today.
> 
> What will Heyman have to say? Will he weigh-in on former Champion CM Punk? Could he address the return of Brock Lesnar and his attack on Mr. McMahon? Find out in a little more than one hour!
> 
> Tune in at 8/7 CT on USA Network.


WWE.com


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Guys, tone it down with pics tonight.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> Tonight on Raw, Paul Heyman says he will make the “announcement of a lifetime.”


DAT actor who played him in the video where Maddox got beaten up by The Shield will be there :mark: 

TWO Heymans :heyman :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Don't give a fuck about wwe anymore. WOn't be watching


----------



## Y2Jerichoo (Jan 28, 2013)

Bork Laser vs The Undertaker for the U.S Title?


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

The Tony said:


> Why should I be? Raw as been full of crap for the last 5 years and it got even worst since Raw is 3 hours.


And your going to watch it, because?


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

The Tony said:


> Why should I be? Raw as been full of crap for the last 5 years and it got even worst since Raw is 3 hours.


and you still watching? why?
and if you aren't why coming to this thread everyweek TNA's boy?


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

JBL and Sandow are priceless in this. :lol


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

ConnorMCFC said:


> THAT BOY DWAYNE JOHNSON,HE WORKS WHEN HE WANTS!
> :rock4



HE SHITS WHEN HE WANTS, HE SHITS WHERE HE WANTS, THAT BOY ROCKY HE SHITS WHEN HE WANTS!! :disdrogba


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

itssoeasy23 said:


> And your going to watch it, because?


Because it's monday and I feel like having a good laugh.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> DAT actor who played him in the video where Maddox got beaten up by The Shield will be there :mark:
> 
> TWO Heymans :heyman :mark:


Paul Giamatti was spotted backstage. :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Just changed my sig and avy for Raw. Expecting alot of complaining as usual, should be a good show though well atleast im hoping for one.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

The Tony said:


> :lmao Raw is horrible.


Yes it is. And yet, still manages to be more enjoyable than TNA.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

purple_gloves said:


> Yes it is. And yet, still manages to be more enjoyable than TNA.


:lmao Okay. How old are you? No. You must be fucking blind.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

The Tony said:


> :lmao Okay. How old are you? No. You must be fucking blind.


How old am I? Probably older than you.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

purple_gloves said:


> How old am I? Probably older than you.


I knew you were blind!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Why is 'TNA' even being mentioned in the Live RAW Thread? 

I'm uncomfortable with the name of an organisation that condones both incest :hogan and drug-use :jeff contaminating the good, wholesome, family friendly and law abiding name of the WWE :cena3


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Gonna take a wild swing at the "Heyman Annoucement"-Since Vince is out of commision the board of directors promotes him to "Temporary Chairman of the Board" status. 

Gong.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

God bless Punk and Jericho. Such a great match last week. Re-watching it now.

If we get anything close to that tonight, we'll be lucky.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

VintageOrton said:


> JBL and Sandow are priceless in this. :lol


Sandow:lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

DwayneAustin said:


> Why is 'TNA' even being mentioned in the Live RAW Thread?
> 
> I'm uncomfortable with the name of an organisation that condones both incest :hogan and drug-use :jeff contaminating the good, wholesome, family friendly and law abiding name of the WWE :cena3


All joking aside-TNA has been the refuge for wellness policy failboats and over the hill superstars from WWE. I wish ROH had their TV spot.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Doubt we are getting a brilliant stable of Punk, Heyman and Lesnar, so hopefully Heyman's announcement is that he is siding with Lesnar. As much as I love the pairing of Punk and Heyman, Lesnar can't go into WM and beyond without a mouthpiece and Heyman works so well in that role with Lesnar.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

If you watch TNA your going to hell.

Just wanted to throw that out there.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

'The Board' are such a great deus-ex machina. Wonder whose behind them? hil


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

itssoeasy23 said:


> If you watch TNA your going to hell.
> 
> Just wanted to throw that out there.


:lmao Okay fanboy.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

TNA was brilliant up until last Summer. Pretty damn inconsistent since.

Both companies have great talent with some pretty woeful booking.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Duke Droese said:


> TNA was brilliant up until last Summer. Pretty damn inconsistent since.
> 
> Not that WWE is AMAZING at the moment, TNA just isn't either. Both companies have great talent with some pretty woeful booking.


No. TNA is fucking perfect at the moment. WWE is horrible in every way.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

The Tony said:


> :lmao Okay fanboy.


It's true.

I use to be like you, watching TNA to "laugh at it." I use to sit through a TNA show and resent everything that happened in it. I couldn't stand it anymore. So, instead of watching it and getting frustrated and sometimes angry at it, I stopped watching TNA all together. 

It's made my life much, much better.


----------



## Y2Jerichoo (Jan 28, 2013)

TNA has always been terrible.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

The Tony said:


> No. TNA is fucking *perfect* at the moment. WWE is horrible in every way.


You spelt pathetic wrong.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*T*otal *N*onstop *A*wfulness 8*D


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

itssoeasy23 said:


> It's true.
> 
> I use to be like you, watching TNA to "laugh at it." I use to sit through a TNA show and resent everything that happened in it. I couldn't stand it anymore. So, instead of watching it and getting frustrated and sometimes angry at it, I stopped watching TNA all together.
> 
> It's made my life much, much better.


HAHAHAHA! Best one I've ever heard!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Oi, let's stop this WWE/TNA argument. We all know TNA is a joke​
This is a RAW thread, lets keep it that way. Got my apple juice ready for this.

IIRC, it's the go-home show for Elimination Chamber, right?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

TNGay more like


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What're you guys talking about? Tits N Ass are awesome.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Can't wait to see Barrett vs. Orton.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

DwayneAustin said:


> *T*otal *N*onstop *A*wfulness 8*D


Bunch of fucking fanboys.






That 30 seconds promo is better than any Raw I've see in the last 3 years.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

LuN™ said:


> Oi, let's stop this WWE/TNA argument. We all know TNA is a joke​
> This is a RAW thread, lets keep it that way. Got my apple juice ready for this.
> 
> IIRC, it's the go-home show for Elimination Chamber, right?


Yeah, only reason I'm staying up for it, actually.
Think Rock is to appear on SD! too this week.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

@LUN
I believe so. That pretty much means half-assing until late 2nd hour/3rd hour.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Can't wait to see Barrett vs. Orton.


:lmao Agree. How many times have they fought in the last 3 months?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The Tony said:


> Bunch of fucking fanboys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't wanna watch any TNA promos thank you, I don't want my mind corrupted by those horrible men :hogan :jeff


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> If you watch TNA your going to hell.
> 
> Just wanted to throw that out there.


Rockstar ROB >>>>>>>>>> Bruno Sammartino tbh

:robbiet


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SpookshowTony said:


> @LUN
> I believe so. That pretty much means half-assing until late 2nd hour/3rd hour.


If the reports are right, RAW is starting strong with an "announcement of a lifetime" from Heyman, so yeah. We might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

DwayneAustin said:


> I don't wanna watch any TNA promos thank you, I don't want my mind corrupted by those horrible men :hogan :jeff












We LOVE WWE!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The Tony said:


> :lmao Agree. How many times have they fought in the last 3 months?


:vnce4 NOT ENOUGH, DAMMIT!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Announcement of a life time?

Probably means he's partnered with Vickie then.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

LuN™ said:


> If the reports are right, RAW is starting strong with an "announcement of a lifetime" from Heyman, so yeah. We might be pleasantly surprised.



Heyman's starting the show? That immediately piques my interest. :cheer


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

TN eh? i thought i were in the RAW thread? :bigirimana


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Announcement of a life time?
> 
> Probably means he's partnered with Vickie then.


Or maybe he's got Vickie pregnant.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.tout.com/m/03pvbm?ref=twfdx7zc

Yep, it's true. Heyman is starting the show, by his words. :mark:


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

The Tony said:


> No. TNA is fucking perfect at the moment. WWE is horrible in every way.





The Tony said:


> :lmao Okay fanboy.


:HHH2


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Whoever wants to talk about WWE and Raw I suggest you end the TNA/WWE crap now or I'll gladly remove you from the thread. Thanks 

Bring on Heyman, Rock, Punk and The Shield!*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Clique said:


> *Whoever wants to talk about WWE and Raw I suggest you end the TNA/WWE crap now or I'll gladly remove you from the thread. Thanks
> 
> Bring on Heyman, Rock, Punk and The Shield!*


Don't forget :brock


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

LuN™ said:


> Don't forget :brock


Brocks not scheduled is he?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

LuN™ said:


> Don't forget :brock


and maybe Undertaker!!!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Edit: just saw the warning :cena3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No Brock tonight, I don't think.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> Brocks not scheduled is he?


He doesn't have to be schedule to be there. He wasn't schedule to be at the raw after rumble but look what happened he showed up.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Lemme guess. Still no opening pyro on Raw tonight.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Watching NXT for the first time... :lmao What is this shit?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

:vince5

NEXT TNA MARK GETS* FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRED!*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> He doesn't have to be schedule to be there. He wasn't schedule to be at the raw after rumble but look what happened he showed up.


But it was announced he signed a new 2 year deal so it was pretty obvious, we all knew he was coming out.

The WWE would be absolutely stupid to not promote a Brock appearence.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

purple_gloves said:


> You spelt pathetic wrong.


8*D


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

No MizTV please. I actually like him, but his face persona sucks big floppy donkey dick.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

20 pages and the show hasn't started yet? Fucking smarks!

Going to bed. I will watch RAW tomorrow and will hop on to this thread to see them live reactions. :lmao At least I now know to start looking from page 20/21.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> But it was announced he signed a new 2 year deal so it was pretty obvious, we all knew he was coming out.
> 
> The WWE would be absolutely stupid to not promote a Brock appearence.


He can show up


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

HE APPEARS WHEN HE WANTS, HE APPEARS WHEN HE WANTS, HERE COMES THE PAIN WHENEVER HE WANTS! :brock


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> He can show up


Once again for the third time, I know he can.

But it would be stupid of the WWE not to promote him.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm expecting rage comments. Please help me fill my quota.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*He's advertised in WWE's site for tonight's RAW, I'm sure he'll be there *


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

SpookshowTony said:


> I'm expecting rage comments. Please help me fill my quota.


Fuck you! 

Happy?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Once again for the third time, I know he can.
> 
> But it would be stupid of the WWE not to promote him.


Not really. It depends on what they want to build the show around.

Let's say for arguments sake that Heyman's announcement is to do with Lesnar, if Lesnar is advertised, it'd give it away


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

OORA OORA OORA


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

WE WANT OPENING PYRO!!! *clap clap clap clap* WE WANT OPENING PYRO!!!
WE WANT OPENING PYRO!!! *clap clap clap clap* WE WANT OPENING PYRO!!!
WE WANT OPENING PYRO!!! *clap clap clap clap* WE WANT OPENING PYRO!!!
WE WANT OPENING PYRO!!! *clap clap clap clap* WE WANT OPENING PYRO!!!
WE WANT OPENING PYRO!!! *clap clap clap clap* WE WANT OPENING PYRO!!!
WE WANT OPENING PYRO!!! *clap clap clap clap* WE WANT OPENING PYRO!!!
:austin:bully:bully


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Th Rock is here tonight, and the Shield is going to address the WWE Universe. Sounds like this might be a good show.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Biast said:


> Fuck you!
> 
> Happy?



Hmm, not quite. Lack of empty violent threats aimed at John Cena.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Looking forward to Punk, Rock, Heyman & somewhat the Shield, but thank god the Bulls play tonight so i don't have to sit through 2 hours of shit to see the good stuff.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Let the nihilism begin


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Heyman will open the show which will draw in viewers.
Then they'll all leave once he's finished, come back on the hour to see if anythings happening.
Leave and then come back for the last hour when most of the good stuff happens.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Prepared for three hours of boredom and fuckery... (Y)


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I like that my program description for the show simply says "Starring The Rock." Looking forward to see what goes down with him and Punk though, as well as Paul E's announcement. Also hope to see Mark Henry continue to fuck shit up.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Alright then, let's get this started.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Bowlen said:


> Prepared for three hours of boredom and fuckery... (Y)


Well said brother.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

Heyman stuff better be good or I'm going to bed.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I wonder how many times the app will get a mention tonight.


----------



## AlexLong (Jan 14, 2013)

"Sky - Believe in better"

Not when I'm watching WWE...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SpookshowTony said:


> Hmm, not quite. Lack of empty violent threats aimed at John Cena.


*Sir, I would like if you kindly go make love to yourself anally along with John Cena.
Is that better? 
*

I'm just joking by the way​


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Bowlen said:


> Prepared for three hours of boredom and fuckery... (Y)


So instead of doing something exciting and entertaining with your life, you put yourself through boredom? What a sad little man :lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Let's do this!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena continuing burying season week 3!


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> I wonder how many times the app will get a mention tonight.


Over 9000!!!.... I am serious


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

The Shield :mark:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Shield Package :mark:*


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Alright Heyman, I'm putting off How I Met Your Mother for this. Better make this announcement good.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

The shield kicking it off woo


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Could we please get a promo Shield promo tonight?!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

SpookshowTony said:


> Hmm, not quite. Lack of empty violent threats aimed at John Cena.


If :cena2 wins then :arnie riots


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

IT'S ON LIKE DONKEY KONG!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

My body is ready for the shield!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Will the ratings machine be here tonight?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Agh they edited out 'COME AT ME BRO'.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Zach Ryder single handedly takes down the shield WOO WOO WOO

YOU KNOW IT.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

It would be nice if anyone in the Shield looked good outside of a 3 on 1 beatdown.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I want lots and lots of confusing fuckery.
They're gonna speak again?!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

James1o1o said:


> Will the ratings machine be here tonight?


:rock


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Team Burial to save the day!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DAT VOICEOVER :lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

The rock is actually there Finally


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know, I thought it was weird when TNA Impact started having this type of intro videos. 

I think it is even weirder that WWE is doing them now too. 

Weird trends are weird.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So is the shield going to be pinning sheamus in the PPV match up?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

IT IS TIME HERE WE GOOO


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Not gonna lie, I'd be more excited for this Shield feud if Cena hadn't taken Orton's spot. 

Heeeere's Paul E!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

LuN™ said:


> *Sir, I would like if you kindly go make love to yourself anally along with John Cena.
> Is that better?
> *
> 
> I'm just joking by the way​



Jest I know, but aimed AT the product not me.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

GOAT Heyman!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Just fighting The Rock is an honor!

Alright, so why is Punk going 0-2 and John getting his win back in a title match that will main event WM?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Great way to start the show. Crowd booing loud as hell and a great mic worker in Heyman in the ring


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HEYMAN GOAT.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:heyman :heyman :heyman :heyman :heyman :heyman


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Wtf was that Adr in the seats....


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll admit it. These opening intro narrations have been getting better lately.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> So instead of doing something exciting and entertaining with your life, you put yourself through boredom? What a sad little man :lol


Well, it's 2 am here and I can't sleep. That's why I am watching.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Starting off with Heyman, I see. It's only a matter of time before Rock comes out and calls him childish names.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

NOOO Paul No!


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Nooooooooooo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is Paul Heyman wearing lipstick?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

NNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

There goes one of my main reasons to watch RAW weekly.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*THIS is what a good Heel is like. Booed the crap out of the building, but amazingly entertaining at the same time. 
This is what Vickie fails on doing.


Edit: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

lol no it's not. He'll be back.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

WHAT!!!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:jones


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Awww at that little girl with the next genereation wwe diva sign.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Am a heyman kind of guy


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Bye Paul


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, that's dumb.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No more Heyman? Fuck.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

HEYMAN IS QUITTING!?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

PLEASE DON'T GO! PLEASE DON'T GO! PLEASE DON'T GO! PLEASE DON'T GO!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Heyman cant be quitting. Something has to happen. He is one of the best things on Raw


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Hope this is some plot.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

don't leave me heyman.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

GOD BLESS PAUL THE GOAT FOR ECW!!!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Again with the boring chants? Shit.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> So instead of doing something exciting and entertaining with your life, you put yourself through boredom? What a sad little man :lol


You just described 90% of the people here


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*It's just kayfabe guys, just kayfabe.


...Right? *


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

We'll see
Still a long episode, don't know what this will lead up to..


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

:vettel:vettel:vettel


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

The Tony said:


> :lmao Okay fanboy.


oh, the irony...


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PAUL E.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

LuN™ said:


> *It's just kayfabe guys, just kayfabe.
> 
> 
> ...Right? *


I'd like to think so.

Otherwise booooo....


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

heyman is carrying this show on his back


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm crying so hard now. Worse than I was when Punk lost the title.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Man this sucks, Heyman is quitting.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Heyman amazes me every week. I swear


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

LuN™ said:


> :rock


I said ratings, not buyrates.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Paul pls

Don't go


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Paul Heyman leaves......Paul E. Dangerously stays!

C'mon, make it happen! This guy can't really leave. His presence legitimzes the company for adults.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Announcement of a life time?

More like the most disappointing announcement in my life.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Calm down marks. It's called storyline.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love the way Heyman says Brock Lesnar, lol.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

This is such a casual city


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Hahahaha i love how P Heyman says Brock Lesnar


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lip gloss heyman?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Heyman is just owning the PG crowd with his resume right now.


----------



## LeatherMonkey (Jan 28, 2013)

Just waiting for the tears


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

SpookshowTony said:


> Again with the boring chants? Shit.


I'm pretty sure they are and were 'walrus' chants.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*"Broooockkk Lessnnar"

Always mark at the way Heyman says that.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If Heyman isn't on TV, who is going to carry the show?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Heyman hit it big with Punk and Lesner, they need to keep him back stage even if he is not going to be on TV anymore


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

CM Punk confronts Paul Heyman?

what you guys think

or are there too many storylines going on right now involving Heyman.. 

hmm


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:lmao the bruno mentions are gunna be off the charts tonight.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Too bad he's done none of that, Paul E. It isn't either of your faults though.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So... Punk -> Lesnar is what he's saying?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Just tuned in...Heyman's not really leaving, is he? :shocked: :sad:

Storyline stuff, right?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

creeper face spotted


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

I'd listen to Heyman saying "Brock Lesnar" for 3 whole hours...


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

oh no


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

So who's going to interrupt him?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

This promo by Heyman is incredible, he's fantastic. Simply fantastic


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

"Something really bad is going to happen in the future"

HHH vs Lesnar and Rock vs Cena.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Start the Bruno count at 1.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Something great will happen only to get destroyed by Cena


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

UNDERTAKER :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

They should just give Heyman a mic and 10 minutes every week. He is always gold.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Punter said:


> Calm down marks. It's called storyline.


People think he's for real right now :lol

But those facial expressions from Heyman oh my


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm calling it: this is a worked shoot.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Booooooorrrrrrriiiiiiinnnnnnnngggggg.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Heyman mentioning both Punk and Lesnar.
Please be it.

*


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

don't resign Paul


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Heyman is one of the greatest on the microphone. The passion he has, jeez.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This fat fuck is simply fabulous.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Heyman quitting to help Punk. What a great guy. I'll never forget you, Paul.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't go Paul!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:jones :jones :jones


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Clique said:


> People think he's for real right now :lol
> 
> But those facial expressions from Heyman oh my


In fairness, Heyman is great at the mic work.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

so let me get this right he was saying punk > lesnar


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Another great promo from the GOAT.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I marked out for the sword of damocles.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nostradamus? 

Sword of Damocles? 

How wrestling fans know what any of that is? lol. I do. Most people in this forum probably do. But the kids & wrestling mutants? Probably not.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

So this is what God looks like huh? Thought he'd be taller.

GOLD Jerry.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Paul falling on his sword like the chief he is

:sad:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Damn imagine had the body of Morrison or Shelton Benjamin, guy is one of the greatest on the mic.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Don't worry, Paul. The internet is crying right now...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

He can talk for 15 minutes before running out of words to say. GOAT, Heyman is.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I love how Heyman has the belief in his own words to make everyone else seem like the bad guy. He's so good at that.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Heyman is too good for a crowd like this. His greatness needs to be infront of MSG, Chicago, Toronto EVERY WEEK.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Killer promo


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Heyman is just pure greatness holding that Mic.*


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Paul Heyman is the man, this crowd seems to be a kiddie crowd tonight


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The Absolute said:


> I'm calling it: this is a worked shoot.


Sounds pretty kayfabe to me.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Heyman and CM Punk: BFFS 4 life.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

This Paul Heyman segment is fucking awesome.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow what a promo.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Kayfabe or not, this man is carrying the show. Thank you Paul.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

I LOVE HIMM!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Punk and Paul..BFF'S for life


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Nostradamus?
> 
> Sword of Damocles?
> 
> How wrestling fans know what any of that is? lol. I do. Most people in this forum probably do. But the kids & wrestling mutants? Probably not.


A lot of good mic workers use random references that not many kids would know.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't leave Heyman!


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Noooo Paul Heyman is leaving! Not cool!:blake


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

Heyman is better at what he does than all but a handful of people who have ever been in the business.


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

Boooo this man .....out of respect for being The True Heel


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I could listen to Heyman talk for an hour.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Crowd is hot tonight


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

You can make a case that Paul is the best promo man in the business right now.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Nooooooo Don't Go Paul


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

PAUL PLS


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Please no Cena here..


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Dat pop.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Paul saying Punk is his best friend and that he loves him...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

PUNK!!!!!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

IT GETS BETTER!!!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

They're about to #hugitout


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Paul Heyman is GOD!...Your Welcome


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

PUNK!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You just want to hug the poor man.

And make sure he doesn't pick your pocket.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Heyman is possibly the best thing about Raw these days. He's really one of the main motivations for me to watch.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

KEEP HIM PUNK :jones


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

These fans are way to disrespectful to Heyamn. He's quitting so the McMahons don't try to get at Punk, and they boo him? Pathetic.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*:mark:

This segment is just going to get better. RAW starting off great.*


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

YUP! Called it

CM Punk confrontation with Paul Heyman

but this is where things get VERY interesting

because I have no idea what happens next


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

BEST IN THE WORLD!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

CM Punk :mark: :mark:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I still don't get how his quitting is supposed to be the announcement of a life time.
He was gonna get fired by Vince anyway.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

That hoodie looks so much cooler than that ugly yellow shirt.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Punk's all like "What the fuck...?"


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Paul Heyman and Punk could do a promo for the whole show and I'd be a happy fan.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

NO PAUL 










jk, kayfabe

CM GOAT unk2


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Jerry Lawler is such a douchebag.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat swerve is coming.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

CM Punk: Tales of a Junkie Lookin' Homeless Man


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Heyman is gold!


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Punk huge pop.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

It's about to get soap opera-y up in this bitch.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

King with another heart attacl joke huh. Man do I remember that thread and how pissed ppl were


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

Does Paul Heyman think he's the pope?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:lmao at all of you buying this "heyman is leaving" angle...are people that dense?

Lesnar still needs a mouthpiece.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

This segment is awesome


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Punk with that hoodie making those hand gestures, just made me imagine him being like 
"hey man, where's my meth?"*


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

LOL Paul E does it AGAIN!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Everybody knows heyman isn't leaving but my goodness what a promo, he's so passionate about his words that you literally sit here believing him.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

First the Pope, now Paul Heyman? smh


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Does anyone else see Heyman turning on Punk at Elimination Chamber using Lesnar to set up a Tweener Punk vs a Heel Lesnar at Mania?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Jerry Lawler is such a douchebag.


Seriously. A man is quitting to save his best friend and he's happy? Fuck him.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

inb4 forum says how shitty raw was.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Paul would anything for love...but he wont do that


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

This bromance...


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Real bros right there. Real bros...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Punk is an idiot, or both of them are just bad liars.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

These two are absolute gold together.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHA that's legendary.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Lovin' this segmment!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm a Paul Heyman guy!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Dat Paul Heyman guy Pop


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

The land of the McMahons!! He's so fucking right!


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Paul Heyman & CM Punk : Still a better love story than twilight


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

lightfm said:


> inb4 forum says how shitty raw was.


Well, to be fair... it's likely the show is about to go downhill for the following 2 1/2 hours.

Hopefully it's more like last week though, first hour aside.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

This is like a romantic breakup.

I can see it now: Punk writes a poem about his love for his best friend.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Please let Lesnar interrupt this too.*


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Sign guy about 2 or 3 rows back


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Undertaker is what Vince has in store for Punk & Heyman it sounds


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I hope this shit is going somewhere


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> So Punk is an idiot, or both of them are just bad liars.


Bad liars, but they're still getting more sympathy then Miz ever has.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

So soap opera-ish, yet entertaining. Both guys are doing a great job at selling the importance of this promo.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Not sure where this is heading. Thats good.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

This is really fruity


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

This is the gayest promo ever


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

so emotional...


----------



## LeatherMonkey (Jan 28, 2013)

building up for punk v lesner wm29 :mark:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm legit crying right now. This is such a dramatic scene.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

McMahon's perception is reality. Spot on Paul Heyman...Spot on. This segment is golden!


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Heyman with dem tears


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

This need more Shield. Where is my new man Seth Rollins?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Best friends forever!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Punk is a hell of a guy for granting the Rock a rematch. And Heyman is a hell of a guy for what he's doing tonight.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Heyman so wants dat ass.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This is going from good to silly :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Inb4 :rock


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Heyman's eyes scare me, lol.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

These two = God's gift to professional wrestling!! Man hug!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

This is absolutely amazing.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Heyman's facial expressions lmao*


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Please send Taker to end this...


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Such a long and pointless promo.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

This is all Heyman warning Punk that Brock is coming for him. :mark:


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Hug it out! Hug it out!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

#hugitout


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

FUCK YEAH :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Lesnar or Rocky to break this lovefest up


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

WHAT A FUCKING PROMO!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

hahaha knew it, hug session


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Bros for life


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hugging it out, just what I like to see.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This is absolutely legendary :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Jesus :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DAT HUG!

"we're a team!"


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*HUGS YOU TOO*

*starts kissing your cheek*

#love


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Hug it out!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gandhi said:


> Paul Heyman & CM Punk : Still a better love story than twilight


Two roaches fucking is a better love story than Twilight


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

BRO HUG!!!!!!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

LOOK WHAT I SAID MAN, THIS ISN'T HIS LAST DAY YOU GUYS!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

#HugItOut


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Not a dry eye in the building!*


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Gif that hug please


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Awesome segment


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Heyman keeps looking up at the rafters.. it MUST mean Sting is here!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Interesting stuff.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Shutup Lawler and Cole


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, that was a weird opening segment


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

That was gold.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well that was utterly pointless.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lol That was a fucking awesome segment.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

There are not many folks in wrestling who could make this work, but these two are pulling it off. Talent.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Paul Heyman did up stage the pope Jerry Lawler!!! now shut up.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Makes you tear up, doesn't it?


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

What a fucking promo, WOW.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*BROMANCE!

Bryan and Kane would be proud.

Best in the world.
Best in the world.
Best in the world.
....

....

......

Best in the world.

:lmao Heyman is a genius.*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler referencing The Pope is probably the smartest call he's made in a decade.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

We all know The Rock is going to mock the crap out of this segment later. >_<


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Well that was 15 minutes of pointless


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

um lol what?

That segment was kind of useless


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh so that was just to spoof the pope?
Alrighty.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> This is all Heyman warning Punk that Brock is coming for him. :mark:


 

Or Taker.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

For once a face didn't interrupt. Well done WWE.

Superb start to Raw :mark:


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

RATINGS.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

that's it?! they just.. hug?!

weak promo

sorry folks, kill your hype but that is a WEAK promo :no:


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao Cole just summed up that whole segment perfectly.
"So...he's not resigning?"


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Hall of Pain Henry!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Now lets get to a match


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayman needs an oscar that was gold


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kane and DB doesn't approve of that Hug it out Moment


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:mark: HEELry


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

MARK HENRY :mark:


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

HENRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY FUCK YESSSSSSS


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Punk's eyes looked evil though Hutz 

Like in a soap opera Hutz


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Love that tshirt mark is wearing


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

AND HERE COME THE RATINGS. BEST RAW EVAR


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

HENRY :mark:

This Raw is off to a good start so far!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

No jobber entrance for Henry please. I love his song.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The look of pure evil in Punk's eyes as he's hugging Heyman was.......interesting.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a waste of 15 minutes.


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro (Jan 22, 2013)

that was a complete waste of ten minutes.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

makings of a good show already....im looking forward to the next 2.5 hours.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

wwe trying to upstage the pope's resignation :lmao this company


----------



## LeatherMonkey (Jan 28, 2013)

Stall_19 said:


> Well that was utterly pointless.


:agree:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

There's a nice way to loser viewers in the opening segment.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*And we get Henry next (Y)*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Was it just me or was the camera focusing on Punk's face while they hugged make others think that Punk is going to turn on Paul?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Anyone else want to know what this bad thing that's supposed to happen is all about?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh it gets better. Kool Aid is next :mark:


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

lol when heyman kept saying your the best in the world when they were hugging....classic overacting


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Great promo from Punk and Heyman as usual. RAW starting off strong.

And Henry in action next, should be fun to watch.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

The Tony said:


> Such a long and pointless promo.


Tony, let's be fair. This was good, because it involved two of the few on WWE's roster knowing what to do even when being held down by a G rated programme. It just can get worse, so let's not bash the good parts.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Really hard for me to watch RAW instead of a Freaks & Geeks marathon.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Good promo, kind of dragged on a bit.

Hall of Pain is back! Who's the scrub he's facing?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Vex said:


> We all know The Rock is going to mock the crap out of this segment later. >_<


He'll probably making some terrible gay joke about the two of them.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Stall_19 said:


> Well that was utterly pointless.


Please discard Punk and sacrifice Heyman. :liliana


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

MARK RATINGS HENRY :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TJTheGr81 said:


> :lmao :lmao Cole just summed up that whole segment perfectly.
> "So...he's not resigning?"


:lol


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Uh. What was the point of that?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Why do I have a sneaky feeling Heyman's gonna screw over Punk at EC?


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

CM Punk to rip the pants of Heyman...

Heyman accepts

Punk Inserts


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Who is about to get inducted in the Hall of Pain!?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Then fact they have to promote the fact the rock has bothered to turn up like its a big deal, is exactly why he shouldn't be champion. 

He should be there every time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Lawler referencing The Pope is probably the smartest call he's made in a decade.


Yet that comment was probably made in his earpiece, I wouldnt give him credit for it.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

MusculosoBarbaro said:


> that was a complete waste of ten minutes.



:bosh2

dafuq?


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

lol at all the butthurt rock marks who wanted rock in the first segment of the show.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Mark MotherFuckin Henry about to induct another Fool into The Hall Of Pain


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

These two are the best thing about WWE right now. The Rock is the absolute fucking worst.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

HENRY 

500k people just switched over to raw, Henry bring in those numbers


----------



## LeatherMonkey (Jan 28, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Was it just me or was the camera focusing on Punk's face while they hugged make others think that Punk is going to turn on Paul?


I think it will be other way round myself


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

This, for those of you in the Midwest, is called Jewish guilt. @HeymanHustle could teach a master class on it. #RAWTonight


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The greatest wrestler of all time, Mark Henry is on Raw. :mark


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

paul heyman is so screwing punk over at elimination chamber


----------



## Da Hammer (Jan 8, 2013)

Great start to Raw! Not often you can say that lol


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

if they really want the rock to bury punk he would came out now because there was a lot of burial materials to use from this hilarious segment but again they are protecting punk


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

kokepepsi said:


> um lol what?
> 
> That segment was kind of useless


Unless it is foreshadowing something for later tonight or at the Elimination Chamber PPV...


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

"Useless segment" .. "Utterly pointless" .. "Waste of time"

To be honest, it fking entertained me, i don't give a flying fk if it has a point or not, it built up Punk/Heyman even further and was fking entertaining !!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

superfudge said:


> These two are the best thing about WWE right now. The Rock is the absolute fucking worst.


Thats still Cena. Rock will leave at some point


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

5 star performance. Poor Paulie.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

If the rumors are true-I'm hoping we get Lesnar/Taker. I think WWE would garnish a LOT more attention with this since their "history". 

Match could be "not sanctioned" thus Taker could lose and thus his streak wouldn't be on the line. With Brock signed on until 2015 full time-It's a way to push Brock bigger than ever.


----------



## LeatherMonkey (Jan 28, 2013)

`


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

enough of Great Khali


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Mark's about to kill a bitch.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Listen to that pop!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

DAT POP FOR DAT THUG.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh god this match is gonna suck


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Somebody gon' get they ass kicked!


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Dat Pop....


----------



## Da Hammer (Jan 8, 2013)

And then it's followed up by Khali dancing in the ring... Fail. Please destroy this fool Henry!


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

OMG... no... (N)


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Khali getting buried is never a bad thing. Never! SAVE US HENRY!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Henry, please kill Swaggle as well as Khali. And Natalya too if you feel like it.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Fucking great botch khali


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Ratings!!!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Natalya! :mark

Mark Henry time.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

poor Natalya... why must she be paired with Khali!? But on a side night...destroy Khali Mark!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Nattie. At least you aren't farting anymore. 

Time for somebody to get their ass kicked! The song said so!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Nattie lost some weight. Nice~


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Watch the ratings increase with Henry on screen now. 

I hope he squashes Khali in a minute.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

:lol Khali's face. He's a motherfucking giant.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Khali to get squashed, cool.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

Pop for ratingz


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

DAT POP!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Lol @ Natayla dancing. Did she lose weight though? She looks hotter then usual.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Henry crushing Kahli. Fantastic.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Poor Khali. Kill em Henry.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Dat pop for Henry. Bout to kick Khali's ass! Hell yeah!


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Mark Henry's a fking beast man


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

FUCK. YES. FUCKING MURDER KHALI, MARK. MURDER HIM :mark: :mark:


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

HAHAHAHA! I WAS EXPECTING MIZ TO GET BURIED HERE, BUT THIS IS EVEN BETTER! #EFFKHALI


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Khali is fucking pathetic beyond description.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

please kill the useless Indian


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

The Great Khali going to get squashed. Fucking awesome.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

superfudge said:


> These two are the best thing about WWE right now. The Rock is the absolute fucking worst.


Those two promos by Heyman and Punk were light years ahead of anything the rock has done maybe even EVER


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Henry fucking up Khali

FUCK YEA


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

The Great Khali showed huge potential not that long ago


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Henry about to destroy that dancing Indian Jay Leno.

Henry pop :mark:*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This should be a great match, :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

It's Mark Henry! And he ain't alone. He's bringing RATINGS with him!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

man Khali is just BEGGING to get his wig split


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes, bury that untalented Indian! Great Khali - welcome to the Hall of Pain


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Epic Punk/Heyman segment followed by Henry? They're really wasting all the good stuff right away.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Mark Henry will freaking squash Great Khali


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

From Punk and Heyman to these dancing fools. Thankfully, Mark Henry is here to save us!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Didn't Khali get inducted on Smackdown, or is this what Josh was talking about when he said Khali is a Future inductee? 
#HallOfPain 2013


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Was it just me or was the camera focusing on Punk's face while they hugged make others think that Punk is going to turn on Paul?


Punk had an evil look in his eyes for sure. Makes you think.

Also, hope Henry puts Khali out to pasture. Then WWE gives Nattie a push.

Rey's hurt?? Damn.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

HEELry's on AND he get's to crush Khali

Xmas early


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Machine of Annihilation? 

Really Cole? lolz.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Khali is such a joke to watch.

Natalya shouldn't be apart of his fuckery


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Rey injured again :lmao


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Raw could be 3 hours of Henry doing what he does and it would bring in 5.0s with no problem.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

That Mysterio injury a work?


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Khali don't hurt yourself.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Rey's injured again?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

wtf Rey got injured AGAIN?


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Rey is out of the Chamber! Cool!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Where's Mysterio?


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn look at those kicks to the shin


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Botches everywhere


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Me and the wife were up late watching Smackdown replay on Sunday morning. She's not a WWE fan and asks "Why does that midget guy and blonde chick come out with that fat 8 foot guy who can't move". I couldn't answer the question.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If anyone is having a bad day and thinks they suck at life, just watch this match, you should feel better about yourself.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Bryan, Orton, Henry and 3 Alex Rileys in that chamber.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Shit like this can kill a crowd.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

wig splittin


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Kane, WAGG and Christian the other 3 in the chamber?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is not a match that plays to either man's strengths.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fucking Khali...


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

Bullydully said:


> Rey injured again :lmao


Might be code for failed another drug test....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao This entire match is going to be in the corner.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Chop chop chop.

How fucking boring can you get!

Worlds strongest slam him NOW!


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Wait so Rey is out? My predication can come true after all.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Khali makes Henry look small somehow lol


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

World's strongest slam!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

such an awkward match


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

God, Kahli is making Henry look awful..


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Such a fuckin beast.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, ratings guy is back.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Welcome to the Hall of Pain, Khali.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Great match


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SP103 said:


> Me and the wife were up late watching Smackdown replay on Sunday morning. She's not a WWE fan and asks "Why does that midget guy and blonde chick come out with that fat 8 foot guy who can't move". I couldn't answer the question.


I would have said "Well honey, someone in the WWE took a lot a acid and this is the result"


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Holy shit, Henry is an absolute beast.*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Henry should just grab Nattie and rescue her from Khali's fuckery.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

i don't get it!
why TNA fanboys insist of watching a show they hate that much!
i mean you need to support your fucking little company instead of just coming here everyweek to act like idiots!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Just put the belt on Henry


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is Rey ever not injured?


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Khali got his wig split. #HALLOFPAIN


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

That was actually not a bad performance by Khali. His sidestep amused me though.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

are we ever gonna get Rey vs Sin Cara?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

So Mysterio is hurt again WTF did he cut himself with his mask...SMH


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn Henry rag dolled Khali.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

EAT EM UP, BRING A SNAKE!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hornswoggle is next


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

That was one of the worst matches I've ever seen. Khali is awful.


----------



## LeatherMonkey (Jan 28, 2013)

He ain`t the world`s strongest ffs


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

fukcing get him HENRYYYY


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

HENRY GON KILL SWOGGLE

EDIT YESSSSSSSSS


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

omg so funny


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

That was useless


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

You guys need to read some articles by power lifters talking about Henry. Considered in his prime to be the most genetically gifted freak ever by strength standards. His records are mind boggling, and he did it while focusing on wrestling as priority 1.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes! Kill the midget!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

11rob2k said:


> Might be code for failed another drug test....


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes awesome, get Hornswoggle!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, the cheering for Henry.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

YES! WSS on Hornswoggle!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*YES! YES! YES!*


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Bullydully said:


> Rey injured again :lmao


I don't think he's injured, he just wasn't 100% but they wanted him at RR so this is a way to get rid of him for now.

Henry's gonna squash that leprechaun. YES!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

DESTROY HIM :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao This fuckin' guy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well that was practically a minute..

Henry's looking slimmer which is good.

Edit: :mark: at the World Strongest Slam on Hornswoggle.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

YES YES YES YES


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'll never understand what went through the creative teams' mind to put Natalya as Khali's valet...:StephenA


----------



## WidowMaker (Aug 21, 2004)

Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

THATS WHAT I DO!!


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

LMAO!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And that is what you get for taking Mark Henrys pot of gold Horn Swaggle


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The entire IWC just came their fucking pants.

YESSSS..


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

GET OUT HORNY

GET THE FUCK OUT


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*"THAT'S WHAT I DO!"*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I fucking love that the crowd has CHEERED Henry the entire time.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

THATS WHAT I DO!

best heel in the company...fuck the haters.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice little two for one deal for Henry.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you Henry, thank you very much!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Just put the belt on him now!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So is Great Khali's role now just being a tool for great feats of strength? 

If so, I am pretty sure you can get a full barbell to do his job. 

And Mark Henry is now my favorite guy in the company. HE SQUASHED HORNSWOGGLE!!! 

Dats wat I do!!!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Would mark if he ate him in one bite....like a duck


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

KILLLLLLLLLLLL HIMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I love Mark Henry


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

DAT ONE MORE TIME CHANT


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao at ONE MORE TIME chants.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

One More Time Chant! :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What you do is eat. And alot.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

_One more time !_


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

BOOOO! haha


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

THAT'S WHAT I DO!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

ONE MORE TIME ONE MORE TIME


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Henry inducting Midgets into The HOP

Henry: THATS WHAT I DO

One more Time Chants


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

come on now..even Swaggle take a better bump then TGK


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ToddTheBod said:


> God, Kahli is making <insert name here> look awful..


fixed.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

You're goddamn right that's what you do!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

ONE MORE TIME!

Henry is a beast


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Hahahahaha fuck hornswoggle


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

crowd popped for that!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I've never been a Mark Henry fan...until now...Was the crowd chanting "one more time"?


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Marked. Marked so hard it hurts.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

First the Punk/Heyman segment, now this. I am so happy right now.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Again with RKO/Henry?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

lol @ the one more time chants. 

They really need to put one of the world titles on him.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

He got the fucking midget too......lol yes


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Henry is so great Its unreal


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Aid180 said:


> One More Time Chant! :lmao


YES YES YES.

Orton is getting back in EC.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jigsaw83 said:


> I'll never understand what went through the creative teams' mind to put Natalya as Khali's valet...:StephenA


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Not only do you make it look easy Mark, you make it look fun.

3MB is going to die.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Gee i wonder who's winning that tag match?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

"One more time!"


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm picking 3MB to win said no one ever!


----------



## Da Hammer (Jan 8, 2013)

Henry acting like a FACE to me heh


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Oh look, Orton/Henry again. Guess they finally got tired of Orton/Barrett being the weekly match.

Oh man, 3MB bout to get buried!


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Superbuds vs 3MB

Holy fucking shit

LOL


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

3MB?

So... 10 second squash match?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The biggest squash match ever :lmao


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro (Jan 22, 2013)

RIP hornswoggle.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Poor 3MB :lmao*


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

BIGGEST SQUASH MATCH EVER


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

"NO MAN STANDS IN MY WAY!"

:mark:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

THAT'S WHAT I DO. 

:lol 

I love when Henry says that.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Did I hear "one more time" chants during the replay? haha, I agree!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Is that a fucking joke? 3MB?! 

We all know who's winning that match...


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Hahaha 3MB warmup match, seriously?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Henry making the show bareable by beating on Hornswoggle.

Oh fuck that's a huge slaughter coming on later tonight! :mark:


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

nobody sells like Hornswoggle

nobody

not even The Rock can sell as well or put people over 

than

Hornswoggle

truth


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fucking 3 mega byte


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

3MB :lol 

:buried


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Super Cena, Sheamoose and Ryberg vs The Job Squad?

Wonder who is going to win that one...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

FINALLY the rock is on RAW again since he is too good to be on wwe tv every week


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

3mb to get buried


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Hornswoggle and Khali killed by Henry. Best Raw of the decade.


----------



## LeatherMonkey (Jan 28, 2013)

What a main event :no:


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Shit at least 3MB is going to be able to hang with the main eventers


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The 3 stooges vs. Job Squad? No thank you.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Damn Henry can pick up Hornswoggle with ease.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Cena, Ryback and Sheamus vs. 3MB????????????????? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

LOL @ the Faces of Doom taking on 3MB. I wonder who's gonna win that.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Poor fucking 3MB


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

3MB Vs. Ryback/Sheamus/Cena?!

This is like USA Basketball vs. Nigeria


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Why the FUCK are the Superfriends taking on 3MB? Am I supposed to believe they have a chance?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Cena RYback Sheamus vs 3MB

GEEZ GUYS I WONDER WHO'S WINNING


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I guess it's a good thing for 3MB that WWE wants to feed them to the Superfriends. 

Right?

....right?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The IWC should start calling 3MB, "The Jam Squad", as a mock of "The Job Squad."

That's what they do!!!!!

The Jam Squad gonna get fucked up tonight.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Henry on a fallen Hornswoggle yelling "thats what I do" had gif written all over it. I also marked out and loved that moment.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Because we needed a match between the new job squad and Cena, Fella and Ryback.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

how come no-one gives 3mb a chance


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

looks like :cena2 is gonna have 3MB for


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

LOL! Why are they fighting 3MB!? Fucking hilarious these matches, this is going to be quick :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Team Burial with DAT WARMUP MATCH


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I want to watch a real match though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More commercials.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Why another Henry vs Orton match? Booker T is fucking up


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Before the Henry match when they were recapping Smackdown, did they say Henry injured Sin Cara?

Is this guy seriously that big of a fuck up?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

3MB vs these jobbers? Looks like they're finally getting a win.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Well the six man tag...*sigh* I guess it's a joke match or so, probably to make Cena/Ryback/Sheamus look strong.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*3MB to clearly go over.*


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Did 3MB ever released their music video?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

I marked for Mark Henry ass sweat for life.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

3MB look like retards. Now we're suddenly supposed to believe they can take out Cena/Ryback/Sheamus?

Fuck that.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*3MB to pull out the upset of the decade.*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I get the feeling they are gonna do Ryback/Henry at Mania


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

:mark: Henry! Dats what I do!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Hopefully this match is not the main-event.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

welcome to the Elemination Chamber..brought to you by..GI Joe..

..there's that sword Paul was talking about


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hornswaggle is dead. And LOL at SMB vs Ryback, Cena and sheamus. Sheamus beat all 3 on his own


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

3mb winning>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>miracle on ice


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I would kill to see the Cena team implode and 3MB snatch a win.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Punter said:


>


:lol


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Hornswoggle should feud with a garden gnome.

Im just trying to think of a feud he could win.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I hope Mark Henry killed Hornswoggle there.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

LuN™ said:


> *3MB to pull out the upset of the decade.*


I'd mark like I've never marked before.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

KatKayson said:


> Maybe the storyline is Henry injured Rey and he takes his spot in the EC.
> 
> 
> Randy Orton, Mark Henry, Jack Swagger, Daniel Bryan,Kane and that leaves Christian or Khail



Possible Christian return?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> 3MB look like retards. Now we're suddenly supposed to believe they can take out Cena/Ryback/Sheamus?
> 
> Fuck that.



its a jobber match to make Cena Sheamus and Ryback looking unstoppable.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ron Swanson said:


> 3MB Vs. Ryback/Sheamus/Cena?!
> 
> This is like USA Basketball vs. Nigeria


Don't go there. It's like the Football (NFL)Vs. Soccer fight we've had here before. Somewhere people call it "dribbleball" and they claim they could beat the USA anyday.


----------



## klyon2815 (Jan 28, 2013)

can someone tell me what ive missed so far please??


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

3MB has this in the bag. :angel


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why does Hornswaggle even have a job anymore?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I didn't realize Skyfall is coming out tomorrow.

And lol at the 3 on 3 match. Let's just hope that's not the main event for some reason...


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> its a jobber match to make Cena Sheamus and Ryback looking unstoppable.


Really? :side:


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Superfriends vs 3mb

wat


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cena/Sheamus/Ryback will end up losing to 3MB tonight, and the big question of the PPV will be "Can they co-exist against The Shield?!"


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Local ad for Raw in Dallas for the end of February has Punk advertised as Champion. Think that was made a month ago or so.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Jericho!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

booookahhhhhhhh


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Dog, playa!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*JERICHO! :mark:*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Jericho!!!


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Why does Hornswaggle even have a job anymore?


To eat slams from Henry


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

JERICHO!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Ron Swanson said:


> Hornswoggle should feud with a garden gnome.
> 
> Im just trying to think of a feud he could win.


Let's not talk too bad about the last Cruiserweight Champ. He won the Chavo feud a million times over.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

PUT JERICHO IN


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

That kiddie scream pops... ugh


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah get Jericho in this Chamber


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Skinny Jericho trips me out.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

JERIGOAT in the Chamber match :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

JERICHO :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Jericho shirt is pretty cool.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Y2J for the Chamber.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jericho in the Chamber would be awesome.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Jericho in the Chamber? :mark:


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh please yes


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

I guess jericho is in the chamber..AWESOME HELL YEA


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

JERICHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> its a jobber match to make Cena Sheamus and Ryback looking unstoppable.


Doesn't that sum up all of their matches?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I know what'll happen:
3MB and Shield will work together to take out Ryback and Sheamus so Cena is alone in his tag match. 
Then :cena2 enters the ring, takes out 3MB, Shield run in, Sheamus and Ryback try to interfere but Shield takes them out, Cena taunts, 3MB and Shield fall down, Cena wins, while Ryback, Sheamus, 3MB and Shield are selling on the ground, RAW ends with Cena standing tall swearing revenge for his friends. :vince2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like Jericho will get a win finally since being back.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *3MB to clearly go over.*


Dare to dream...dare to dream


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

:lmao 

Booker's looks at Teddy!


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Fuck it, Jericho should be WIN IT and WIN THE TITLE.

Let the Ziggler-Jericho fued have the title, with Jericho eventually putting him over. DO IT!!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Y2J vs. the GOAT-face!!!


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

LMAO: "Teddy that idea sucks!"

Jericho/Bryan. YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

oh no the forum will crash again


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

First undisputed champion ever. Sign him up.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jericho Vs. Bryan! 

The IWC collectively squees!


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

"Teddy that idea sucks!" LOLOLOLOL


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Jericho vs Bryan made me do a sex wee.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

BRYAN VS JERICHO


AH AH AH AH AH AH AHHHHHHHHH AH AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

what a match


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

I guess Booker wasn't doing a very good job last week considering he fucking set Punk and Jericho up. Match of the fucking year...


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Bryan vs Jericho hell yes.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Y2J vs DB Lets Go


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

D-Bry vs Y2J? Fuck yes!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Man, I wish they gave Jericho one last run with the WWE Title as "Y2J".


:mark: at Jericho vs Bryan.*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Daniel Bryan/Jericho? ...this may be best raw in a long time


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh Shit


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

wait, what?

everything Jericho just told you isn't impressive enough, Booker

Booker corpsing :lmao


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

YES YES YES


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Daniel Bryan vs Y2J :mark:


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Jericho vs Bryan? OH, HELL YES!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

y2j = God


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Perfect.Insanity said:


> To eat slams from Henry


Ha! Good enough for me, then.

Jericho/Bryan!!!!


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

daniel bearden lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Daniel Bearden 

LOL

FUCKING Y FUCKING 2 FUCKING J


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

OMFG JERICHOOO!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Induct the Nation of Domination into the Hall of Fame, then Henry inducts them all into the Hall of Pain, and pins Rock for the WWE Title. #Ratings


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

OH LAWD.........................................Yes.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Jericho :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Jericho/Bryan :mark: :mark:


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Booker corpsing.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Don't go there. It's like the Football (NFL)Vs. Soccer fight we've had here before. Somewhere people call it "dribbleball" and they claim they could beat the USA anyday.


Ohhh yeah. They definitely could beat them.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Daniel Bearden

LOL Jericho is greatness


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*JERICHO VS BRYAN* :mark: :yes: :mark: :yes:


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Daniel beard


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Bryan vs. Jericho! *jizzes*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Hopefully some in-fighting amongst the Superfriends over who gets to pin/do their finisher, leads to a 3MB victory.

Then Superfriends will overcome dem odds of in-fighting against the shield :cena3

JERICHO V BRYAN :mark: I want Jericho to win but I don't want Bryan to lose


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Gotta love Jericho


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Daniel Beardan


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Welp, Bryan/Jericho is gonna make me forgive a lot tonight.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Jericho vs Bryan! OH MAD GODNESS!!!!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Jericho. :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Bryan vs. Jericho made me jump out of my seat


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

She said BS on a PG show?! Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Fucking Jericho. 

You win hour 1.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Goat vs Goat. Beard vs Sparkle Jacket. This will be incredible.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I love how Kahli and Santino were in the WHC Chamber Match last year and this year Jericho has to fight to get into the #1 Contenders WHC EC Match.

Haha. So backwards.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Jericho/Bryan to provide the pro-wrestling portion of Monday Night Raw this evening.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Y2J> All :lmao


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

SOMEONE GIF THAT ASAP


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Booker was trying his hardest not to laugh.

Whataguy.

Also, why is the Smackdown GM making matches on RAW?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

weren't they about 3 seconds away from making out last week..


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Jericho vs Bryan should be epic. Would be cool to see a feud between the too.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Uh oh, Heyman and Vickie with dat sexual tension.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

can this please lead to Jericho winning, Dolph cashing in, and then Dolph/Jericho at Mania with ADR and Big Show finishing up the feud without the title. or I would accept a Jericho/ADR/Dolph triple threat.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Moto said:


> Booker corpsing.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

lol at Y2J.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

How dare she not listen to paul heyman


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Vickie recites her backstage lines like an "actress" on a Cinemax softcore porno.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Punk vs Rock to be a No-DQ so :brock can run in.*


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

lulz.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Paul and Vickie are totally kicking it...


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Vince McMAhon is one-upping The Rock right now

screw satellite!!

tv appearance BY IPHONE!!!

#SpeakerPhone

:lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jericho to beat Bryan to get into the Chamber match while the marks complain about Bryan losing again.

Sounds great :mark:


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

I WANT MARK HENRY


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Damn even on the Phone, Vince is a Fuckin Beast


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Fucking lol'd when Vince went shut up on speaker.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ron Swanson said:


> Vickie recites her backstage lines like an "actress" on a Cinemax softcore porno.


Never have those words in the same sentence


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

"SHUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTT UUUUPPPP" made me burst out laughing, not gonna lie.

He sounds like Clint Eastwood on the phone.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

So, we had Punk, Heyman, Henry, Jericho, Bryan.. The IWC wet dream will end when the first hour is over. Oh wait... no Ambrose so far.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

sounds like vince has just finished goring linda


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Vince sounds crazy on the speaker phone


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

This phone message from Vince sounds SO Pre-Recorded.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So let me guess if Punk loses Heyman is fired right?


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

AHAHAHAHA crappy phone


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Never have those words in the same sentence


She also does John Cena style narration but thats not fun to point out


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

iphone doesnt do that...lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*What cellphone has a dialtone?*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Yep, Punk is winning Sunday. Lesnar is interfering and F5-ing Punk.*


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

The Absolute said:


> She said BS on a PG show?! Are you fucking kidding me?


Are you fucking complaining? Who gives a flying fuck if she said BS? Which isn't actually saying bull shit


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

That long ass dial tone.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So wait, Vince agrees to an unfair stipulation against Rock because the guy he was about to fire two weeks ago asked for it?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

This phone segment was fucking hilarious.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Bryan sort of working heel as of recent?

Hmm..


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Match of the night. Im calling it


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Y2J vs. BEARDEN!! IT'S TIME TO MARK THE FUCK OUT!!!


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

How fucking dumb is this.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

You guys are all in sync tonight, love when ya'll are happy together instead of bitching.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho/Bryan now? Holy fuck! Give them 20 minutes.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Here comes the goat


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Heyman is going to get so screwed by McMahon for that stipulation.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

DEM DAZZLER SIGNS :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Its hillbilly Bryan! :bryan


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

vince is more funny not in person tbh


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

vince is mad at the heels but helps them out
WHAT


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

YES! YES! YES!

Punk, Henry, Y2J and Daniel Bryan?

1st hour ratings going to break Nielsen.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

This match is going to be incredible.......


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Daniel vs Jericho. Let's go.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Swerve today or swerve at EC, either way, Vince agreed too fast and without reason to this. Or of course it's gonna be Brock Lesnar coming out and bitchslapping Punk to get him his title :lmao


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Dem smartphones... now with dialing tone.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

'You got a crappy phone you know that" lololololol 



Match of the night right here.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jericho and Bryan now?! I want it to be Main Event dammit


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

RAW needs this entrance tonight:


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Crappy phone lol

Greatness will be born now. After this commercial break. Bastards.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Heyman and Vickie have surprisingly good chemistry.

Edit: Bryan/Jericho match now, should be good, two of the best wrestlers in the company going at it, hope Kane won't come down and fuck up the match.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

if Vince sounds like that on the phone.. no wonder he gets business done EASILY.

and we thought Roman Reigns was it.. nope, it's Vince

#BEASTMODE


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:heyman dem stipulations :mark:

There's so much happening at once that my head feels like it's gonna explode :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Dazzler signs all over the place.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh, shizz. Jericho/Bryan up NEXT?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

:cool2


Maizeandbluekid said:


> This phone message from Vince sounds SO Pre-Recorded.


Nah Vicki just had an Obama phone


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

genocide_cutter said:


> Match of the night. Im calling it


*Are you sure you wanna go out on a limb like that?*


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Amazing RAW so far imo


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Great match coming up


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Goddamn. Bryan looks like Zack Galifanakas' Mini Me.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

What's the stipulation for Jericho/DB?
If Jericho wins he's in the chamber but DB is in regardless if he loses?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I wonder what silly crap Vince will enact with the "Paul agreed to do anything" bit.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LuN™ said:


> *Yep, Punk is winning Sunday. Lesnar is interfering and F5-ing Punk.*


Whoa, nice.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What the fuck is the "Dazzler" with all those signs? 

Sounds like a male porn star who shocks 40 old porn stars with mega in-bed skills.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Jericho/Bryan now? Holy fuck! Give them 20 minutes.


I'll be surprised if they get 10.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

I thought for a second that they were just going to have Heyman talk with no audio from Vince. I wouldn't have put it past them.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

virus21 said:


>


Botchamania ftw


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Please give Jericho/Bryan.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Why the fuck would Vince agree to this stipulation?


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Been a very good half hour so far and will only get better with this match :mark:


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Best first hour of the show in a long time. Hope the match ends at 9PM exactly.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

This Dazzler thing could be used to set up a Rhodes/Bryan match at Mania. I wouldn't have any issues with that.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Does this mean 3MB are headlining Raw?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I'll be surprised if they get 10.


They'll probably get 3 with a Ziggler appearance turning it into a tag match between Ziggler/Langston vs Bryan/Jericho.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Tony said:


> Why the fuck would Vince agree to this stipulation?


He's senile


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

If Jericho/Bryan get the time Jericho/Punk got last week I'm going to nerdgasm. 

This is *exactly* what I wanted this week. :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Start the night with an epic Heyman/Punk promo, Mark "ratings" Henry and now Y2J vs. Bryan. Raw's not half bad tonight.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

So Vince was about to fire Heyman, he got F5ed, needed surgery and is now not firing him but doing him favours

That dubya dubya eee logic


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Tony said:


> Why the fuck would Vince agree to this stipulation?


So he can screw Paul/Punk later.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I'll be surprised if they get 10.


I know. False hope.


----------



## LeatherMonkey (Jan 28, 2013)

Hera said:


> I thought for a second that they were just going to have Heyman talk with no audio from Vince. I wouldn't have put it past them.


same


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

wait a minute the rock's actually going to be here tonight and not appear by satelitte


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

The Tony said:


> Why the fuck would Vince agree to this stipulation?


Heyman agreed to do anything...


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I think they're going to do the same thing they did with Punk/Jericho last week. That match received very good reception.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Near 40 minutes in and really no mention of social media? rimo


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Best RAW 1st hour in a long time so far. (Y)*


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

This has the makings of a classic barn burner.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Get Ricky Martin off my screen.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Look, Fandango still alive.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Fannydangler


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Every time I see this guy I want to order movie tickets.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

WTF IS WITH THIS FANDANGO SHIT?


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Fandangooo


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Faaandaaaanngggoooooooo


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> Start the night with an epic Heyman/Punk promo, Mark "ratings" Henry and now Y2J vs. Bryan. Raw's not half bad tonight.


And it's only the first hour. I have a feeling hour 2 and 3 are gonna be crap except for a Punk match and possibly a Lesnar appearance.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Da fuq, fandango?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Does this mean 3MB are headlining Raw?


I m sure the rock is


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So that Fandango thing is still happening then?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fandango looks like it might be so bad it's good.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

So pleased for selfish reasons that this is in the first hour – I need to be up early - but sorta peeved that what could (sorry, almost certainly will) be the best wresting of the night is not getting ME status.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Fan....dan.....go.....


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Fagdango :mark:*


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

TripleG said:


> So wait, Vince agrees to an unfair stipulation against Rock because the guy he was about to fire two weeks ago asked for it?


Rock isn't the type of guy to get himself DQ'd or counted out so why not?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Fandango :lol

Anyway, MOTN to take place right now.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho is the fucking shit. Best on the roster today.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

FANDANGO PROMO! BEST RAW EVER!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

MAN...DING...OH


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I love that I have around 140 movies and every season/episode from 10-12 tv shows so whenever RAW becomes really boring or really cringe-worthy I can just hit mute on my TV and watch something good.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

FAN - DANG - NO!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Y2J's entrance makes me wanna


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

God I missed this theme.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dark Church said:


> This Dazzler thing could be used to set up a Rhodes/Bryan match at Mania. I wouldn't have any issues with that.


If they started a SmackDown exclusive feud that could happen, since Vince doesn't pay attention to SmackDown.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

The Tony said:


> Why the fuck would Vince agree to this stipulation?


Because either
a) he's on some good drugs in hospital 
b) he will swerve the shit out of it by making it No-Dq at EC just to fuck with Paulie
or
c) because creative didn't think about that and just want Brock to get Punks title back via Punkslap


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So Jericho has to win and is in the EC? But Bryan is kept in if he wins or loses?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Please let this match end EXACTLY at 9 pm.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Chris Jericho's entrance has to be in the top 10 iconic entrances. I love it!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Thankfully Teddy Long didn't try to put Jericho in a tag team match.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Will this beat Punk/Jericho for MOTY?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Every time I see that Fandango vignette I can't help but think 'IT'S CHICO TIME!'.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

40 mins in and no RECAPS.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Jericho for the win, Bryan for the job and continued irrelevancy.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Jericho looks to be in so much better shape than Bryan*


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Please give this some time!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

For some reason, Vickie Guerrero strikes me as someone who absolutely destroys toilets with massive bowel movements. I think it's her facial expressions.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Ask him! Ask him!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I enjoy face Jericho. This Raw is getting a 9/10 so far.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh no two midgets going at it

:nash just turned the channel


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Fagdango :mark:*


Was that a typo Lady croft:hmm:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> 40 mins in and no RECAPS.


Don't jinx it!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

It's still weird having Jericho back wrestling.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

We all agree that Mark Ratings Henry is completely awesome - correct?


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

gobsayscomeon said:


> For some reason, Vickie Guerrero strikes me as someone who absolutely destroys toilets with massive bowel movements. I think it's her facial expressions.



:lol


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Any Rock appearance so far? Or some angle besides the Heyman/Vickie segment?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Theyre wearing matching trunks!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A loss here for Bryan wouldn't hurt him at all. It's Jericho.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Freeloader said:


> We all agree that Mark Ratings Henry is completely awesome - correct?


(Y)


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Bryan actually looks horrid with that slick hair and beard.

EDIT: First botch of the night!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Good match this


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Fagdango :mark: *


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

virus21 said:


> Was that a typo Lady croft:hmm:


*A little slip of the lip 

:side:*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Pretty good match so far...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Both guys selling their right knees. Haha.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> Any Rock appearance so far? Or some angle besides the Heyman/Vickie segment?


will be appearing via satelite later on, whoops I meant big show


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

What a match this is going to be!


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

only just started watching what have i missed ?


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Suicide dive

Damn 60 second BS


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

It's amazing how good the show is without the recaps.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They JUST came back from commercial. WTF?


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

That was like 3 minutes between adverts... what?


----------



## Knees2Faces (Jan 4, 2013)

please, Brock attack Punk at EC so Punk wins and give me Punk(c) vs Lesnar vs Cena vs Rock a la WM2000


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Commercial.....................


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

we....
we just came back from a break
like three minutes or less


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Jericho's gotta win here.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

CURSE YOU COMMERCIAL BREAKS! Now I have to suffer through WWE's shitty app!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow. A BUMP? in a WWE match? I thought that has been banned with the chair shots.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

They should reveal what Teddy Longs idea was. We all know it was a tag team match but Id just like the confirmation.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Man, everytime someone does the suicide dive I just think of Lita almost breaking her neck and the Undertaker almost landing on his neck.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Great start to the match. Unsure who we are supposed to cheer for- both, but more Jericho so he's in the chamber?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

un_pretti_er said:


> the Undertaker almost landing on his neck.


When was that?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao that Aliens ad

"IT LOOKS SUPER" (Not actual in-game graphics)


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Totally unrelated to Raw, but I want to see Mysteries of Lisbon (just advertised on the Sky stream I'm watching).


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

kane will surely interfere and cost the match


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ron Swanson said:


> They should reveal what Teddy Longs idea was. We all know it was a tag team match but Id just like the confirmation.


What if it was one on one with Undertaker/Randy Orton/Sheamus?


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

How bout' they learn to time properly their fucking commercials.

Fucking cunts.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Xobeh said:


> When was that?


WM27


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Monday Night Raw said:


> Heyman agreed to do anything...


"Paul, with me still recovering from my hip surgery, I'm gonna need you to take care of Linda for me.......................................sexually" :vnce4


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Cole is probably rocking back and forth in his seat like a crack addict because he desperately wants to talk about DAT APP.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Xobeh said:


> When was that?




Wrestlemania 25 against Shawn Michaels.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Xobeh said:


> When was that?


Not sure exactly, but against Michaels. Went over the top rope for the suicide dive and Michaels grabbed the camera man and threw him into Undertaker who *barely* broke his fall. Must be somewhere on youtube. I would have been pissed at HBK after that botch.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Xobeh said:


> When was that?


When he battled Sting at Wrestlemania


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

LuN™ said:


>


I can see it now, "Did You Know: Monday Night Raw is the most watched show on Monday's by the gay community between the ages of 12-17."


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Ads in a match like this is just :no:*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Australian said:


> only just started watching what have i missed ?


Can we ban this bullshit? Is it TOO FUCKING HARD to go to WWE.com or any of the other websites that post up to the minute results. 
Now we get 20 posts of fucking nonsense explaining what has happened this far.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I can't even fathom what they're gonna do for the next two hours. All the good stuff is here on hour 1.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Is anyone else tired of them going to commercial break during every FUCKING MATCH!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Late on this but Fandango should be cool.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Big Show appearing in a Future Episode of Psych *Marks Out*


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Terry funk


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't know who to cheer for...shit.

Oh shit Bryan!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Cole is probably rocking back and forth in his seat like a crack addict because he desperately wants to talk about DAT APP.


Ans it looks something like this


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

this crowd is hot i love it


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

LuN™ said:


>


*FANDANGO*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

hey a match with two over people who can work who booked this


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Lionsault but ate knees.


----------



## donsds (Jan 22, 2013)

They just showed a TNA commercial right before Raw came back on. Advertisement for the Filmore here in Detroit. Hilarious a TNA promotion during WWE programing.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> CURSE YOU COMMERCIAL BREAKS! Now I have to suffer through WWE's shitty app!


What part of the app do you click to watch through the advert


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

y2j vs d.bryan for free? well, I take it.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Didn't Jericho also eliminate the most people in the EC?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Dat headbutt.


----------



## LeatherMonkey (Jan 28, 2013)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Is anyone else tired of them going to commercial break during every FUCKING MATCH!!!


(Y)


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

what a match :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No one gives a shit about fandango. There's an actual wrestling match on right now.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

why would commentators ignore a superplex attempt completely


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes Lawler. Chris Jericho should get a free spot in the match just because of him being in this match more than anybody else. 

Jim Kelly never won a Super Bowl, but he made it to four which is more than most, so he should get a free spot in there because of that.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Can we ban this bullshit? Is it TOO FUCKING HARD to go to WWE.com or any of the other websites that post up to the minute results.
> Now we get 20 posts of fucking nonsense explaining what has happened this far.


stop fucking crying.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Tap...


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

ASK HIM!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Walls


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Awesome counter.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice reversal into the No lock!!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Cole, that's not a Liontamer


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *FANDANGO*


*FAGDANGNO
*


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> Didn't Jericho also eliminate the most people in the EC?


Yes, at 4.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

donsds said:


> They just showed a TNA commercial right before Raw came back on. Advertisement for the Filmore here in Detroit. Hilarious a TNA promotion during WWE programing.


Not a unusual thing


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

I thought the flying headbutt was banned?

Lawler with beard jokes now.

Shit Bryan powered out! Oh fuck that kick!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

DAT KICK!


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

This is getting good.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Awesome submission chain :mark:


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

liontamer is way better than the walls of jericho


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

FUCKING GREAT!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Best TV Match of 2013, so far.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This is fucking awesome.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> why would commentators ignore a superplex attempt completely


To be fair I wouldn't call Cole and King commentators. More like yapping living Vince puppets.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Another PPV Calibre match on Monday Night Raw.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

This match needs great hyping


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stiff kicks.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Great match.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Is anyone else tired of them going to commercial break during every FUCKING MATCH!!!


That's actually the one good thing about the app, you can watch the match during the break.

Jericho putting on another awesome TV match.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Match of the fucking night. Easily. Even with that botched codebreaker at the end.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

wow


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Y2J IS HEADED TO THE ELIMINATION CHAMBER!!!

#BUYRATES


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Great match!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Great match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jericho won a match? I'm shocked!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Great match!


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Great workers. Love it. Crowd into it. Great show thus far.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Amazing match from both.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

The only thing that sucked about that match is that it wasn't long enough. :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The crowd was fuckin' hot for that match!


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Very good match.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Fuck what a match!
Great showing by both men.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Jericho is on FIRE since coming back :mark:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

What a fun match. Bryan can Dazzle me anytime.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Go figure, two of the best wrestlers on the roster put on a fantastic match. Just wish it went on a few more minutes. Jericho vs Bryan feud really needs to happpen.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I enjoy the work of both Chris Jericho and Daniel Bryan


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Dat Codebreaker out of nowhere.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Good match!


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

what an awesome finish!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*I hope Daniel Bryan isn't thinking about letting his hair grow as much as his beard, he will 100% complete the Caveman look.


Jericho wins! :mark:*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Great match.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Great match!!! Jericho comes back, and is quickly becoming the workhorse of Raw, putting on great matches 2 weeks in a row. who else would/could do that at that stage of their career?

He's getting GREAT crowd reactions too. Put the title on him!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

good rasting on RAW! marking out bro.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice match, Jericho in the Chamber.. sick!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Bryan should get his rematch NOW*


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

holy fuck unreal match


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Another great TV match. Jericho is on a roll.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, what a fucking match. Nothing definitely going to top this tonight.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

match of the year so far


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Awesome match these 2 could do 5 stars in a 20 minute ppv match. Let's hope they start the Chamber match.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Think Jericho agreed to the stiff kicks beforehand?
Also, great damn match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice 11 minute match. Very nice. TV MOTY.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

that was as good as I hoped it would be. last week Jericho and Punk and this week Jericho and Bryan. Just putting on fantastic matches. rest of the roster needs to take some lessons.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Another week, another *** 1/4-1/2 star Jericho match on TV


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Very good match. Jericho in the Chamber match makes it so much better now.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

DB's beard looks discolored.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Dat match!!!


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Some people need to win the royal rumble to receive a title shot at Wresltemania.

Some people just need to be appointed into the Elimination Chamber match by Booker T.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

AWESOME MATCH! :mark:


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

CHRIS JERICHO is headed TO THE BELLY OF THE BEAST!!

Elimination Chamber just got real

SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Awesome match 

It was obvious Jericho is winning


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Please do the Shield promo next.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Potential for one of the better EC in memory. Agree?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Good match. Damn good match.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

woooo Jericho


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Ambrose live on the mic?! :mark:


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Good match


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I fear for whoever has to follow that match. 

Really enjoyed that first hour of raw.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Ambrose promo please!? *


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Wouldn't mind any of those 4 men facing ADR at WM.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Finally the shield with a live in ring interview?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The 3 Superheroes next. Exciting stuff


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

3MB are definitely winning that match...


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone else see Jericho winning the Chamber, and Dolph cashing in this Sunday, leading to a Wrestlemania Title match?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

lol SUPER DUPER POWERS vs 3MB when sheamus beat them on his own?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Superb match. Give 'em 20 minutes on a PPV immediately.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

surely its adr winning his match at ec then big show knocks him out and ziggler cashes in, then jericho wins ec match to face ziggler and lose to him at wm


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

And......we follow it up with this nonsense.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice knowing you 3mb!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Kofi Kingston getting a promo?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I see Jericho came back just to have more great matches.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Jericho comes back and has 2 matches with Punk and Bryan that will be in top 10-20 of the year.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Excellent match. I can deal with Jericho winning, as Bryan is already in the Chamber. 

Chamber match is looking pretty damn good too.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

That was just plain brilliant. A great match where another solid talent is added to the chamber and Bryan loses nothing significant by Jericho taking this one. 

I'm wondering how Raw is going to keep up this kind of momentum for the next two hours. :hmm:


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> match of the year so far


here we go :lol


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Good stuff.

The current crowd putting last weeks crowd to shame.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> To be fair I wouldn't call Cole and King commentators. More like yapping living Vince puppets.


This is fair and does nothing to diminish my aggravation. I need to switch to decaf Diet Coke or something.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

That Smackdown chamber match is terrific so far. 

Shield with a live promo tonight? :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

At least we'll get Team Burial out of the way early. Lawler's favorite group? No surprise there.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Aw fuck. Cena's up next. And they were doing so well up until now.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Wait, a codebreaker OUT OF NOWHERE!
Does that mean that this "Jericho" kid gets the RKO gimmick? I see a bright future for this guy :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL why is WWE using the world series of poker theme


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Good TV match, and Jericho is in the Chamber! Jericho, Bryan, Henry and Orton. Sweet!

Raw has a different feel tonight. No recaps or social media crap. AND Cena isn't main-eventing!


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

great match,also good to see jericho get a win


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Jericho with two amazing matches, two weeks in a row.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Welp, it looks like Team SuperFriends (Cena/Ryback/Sheamus) vs 3MB is up next. Time to change the channel!


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

3MB definitely winning this one :troll


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow many commercials do they need to run? Ridiculous


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

That is how a crowd should be. Big thanks to Nashville for adding awesomeness to that match.

*sigh* That six man. I guess I should change the channel.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> 3MB are definitely winning that match...


Jinder 'GOAT' Mahal will score the win for them.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

3mb vs The SuperFriends


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

.... And YOU thought that Jericho-Bryan would be MOTN :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Faraday said:


> lol SUPER DUPER POWERS vs 3MB when sheamus beat them on his own?


*And Orton.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great match, second best MOTY so far next to Punk/Jericho last week. Jericho on a roll! ***3/4


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Anyone else totally excited for Elimination Chamber?

Vince McMahon has been making some amazing cards lately..

The Rock vs Punk
Brock Lesnar somewhere
THE SHIELD vs Cena Sheamus Ryback
THE ELIMINATION CHAMBER

Y2J joins the chamber!!

AHHHH!!! #buyrates


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Good 1st hour for Raw. Really enjoyed Jericho vs. Bryan. Y2J is on a roll so far in this return. He definitely feels fresh too.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> Anyone else see Jericho winning the Chamber, and Dolph cashing in this Sunday, leading to a Wrestlemania Title match?


Could happen. I'd honestly prefer that to any other World Title program for Mania.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

Jinder Mahal to go over Cena clean. Calling it now.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

This crowd is WAAAYYY more live then last week


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Shield promo next please


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Kofi Kingston, amazingly dull, superbly lame, and absolutely boring.

Nah he ain't that bad but that promo can be way too kind to Kofi.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Whatever happened to Rey being in the Chamber?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Time to go make myself a Sammich'.*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Can James Cordon fuck off for once?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Flawless Victory said:


> This crowd is WAAAYYY more live then last week


Whitney Houston is more alive than last week's crowd.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*3MB to embarrass Aces and Eights with their performance tonight.*


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

3 current faces of wwe vs 3 future faces of wwe


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Flawless Victory said:


> This crowd is WAAAYYY more live then last week


Last week was Atlanta. You couldn't find a worse crowd.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SteenIsGod said:


> Whatever happened to Rey being in the Chamber?


He's "injured" so he's out of the chamber.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Bryan/Jericho was great. Better than Punk/Jericho last week imo.

Really good show so far.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

This won't even be a tag team match, it's 3MB's funeral! The super friends are going to bury them 12 feet, not 6 feet, 12 feet under! It pains me to know they'll be beating the Shield on Sunday...


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Teach a man to fish for himself. Give these men an hour. Priceless.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

Stall_19 said:


> I see Jericho came back just to have more great matches.


I think he just comes back because he truly enjoys it and to have some fun. He's already done everything you could do in a career. Why not just come back and just be flat out entertaining? Gotta take advantage of the time with Jericho when he's around because who knows how much longer he'll be around.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Dean Ambrose with a mic in the ring tonight.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

I hate Jackson Hewitt for their commercials. I hate Montell Jordan even more for selling his song to them.


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

SteenIsGod said:


> Whatever happened to Rey being in the Chamber?


Mark Henry 'injured' him


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Whitney Houston is more alive than last week's crowd.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> Could happen. I'd honestly prefer that to any other World Title program for Mania.



I think that would be the only way to give them a lengthy match at WM with the word title on the line. If it was a regular match I dont think they would give them that much time


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

One of my drinking words was "app" and these fuckers are not saying app at all.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Troy Palomalu bringing in dat replay!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This 6 man match is going to suck. Cena and Ryback suck.

Jericho and Bryan showing how it's done. Fantastic match. Jericho and Bryan are both on a roll right now.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol Roman Reigns rolled his eyes when Cena's music hit!


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Can't remember the last time I watched Raw and the first hour felt like it just FLEW by. Good sign imo.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

SteenIsGod said:


> Whatever happened to Rey being in the Chamber?


probably failed a drugs test


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tonight's RAW has actually been very decent so far, Punk/Heyman opening promo, Mark Henry destroying Khali and Hornswoggle, good Bryan/Jericho match and Jericho in the Chamber. :mark:


----------



## Da Hammer (Jan 8, 2013)

lol wtf was up with sheamus eyes running down to the ring


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

We might see Ziggler cash in at Elimination Chamber and faces Jericho at Wrestlemania. Not sure it'll happen but the fact that is a possibility gets me excited.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

PuddleDancer said:


> 3 current faces of wwe vs 3 future faces of wwe


:bron4


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> Anyone else totally excited for Elimination Chamber?


Considering outside of one match we don't know the results before hand like the Royal Rumble I agree.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *3MB to embarrass Aces and Eights with their performance tonight.*


Unless Cena, Sheamus and Ryback turn into 50 year olds and beat them withing two min. I don't see how that's possible.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

LOl! that look on Reign' face when Cena's music hit was hilarious, he was like "here we go same old shit".


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

thegame2432 said:


> I think he just comes back because he truly enjoys it and to have some fun. He's already done everything you could do in a career. Why not just come back and just be flat out entertaining? Gotta take advantage of the time with Jericho when he's around because who knows how much longer he'll be around.


this, i couldn't give a shit if he wins or loses, the guy always steals the show


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

MOTY Coming Up


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Nothing beats JBL ripping on 3MB.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Ph3n0m said:


> Can't remember the last time I watched Raw and the first hour felt like it just FLEW by. Good sign imo.


One of, if not, the best hour of the 3 Hour Raw Generation. Great show so far.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Clique your picture is distracting, not botherd like


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Awesome match from Bryan and Jericho as expected. You know how good they are as they both had the crowd hot for them. I wanna see them feud and have a 20+ minute match on PPV.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Yep a legit match


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Entire wwe locker room is like 8 people.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

3MB > Superfriends. Too bad WWE doesn't see it the same way. Uncultured swine.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Well, at least this is not the main-event.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Welp RIP 3MB


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

I've seen this before

on Smackdown

Sheamus destroys 3MB by himself

next please


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Form TNA creative on twitter
_Our Adamle Original: 3 Man Band vs 3 Count, Tank Abbott as the ref with a gold record on a pole match_


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Sheamus looks like a crack addict running out like that...


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Jobber entrance...
Hmm, something tells me 3MB isn't going to do too well at all


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

bkfestivus said:


> We might see Ziggler cash in at Elimination Chamber and faces Jericho at Wrestlemania. Not sure it'll happen but the fact that is a possibility gets me excited.


That's actually likely, what with them teasing a feud at the Rumble.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

3MB bout to show Aces & Eights how jobbing is supposed to be done.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

seriously can they make this anymore painfully obvious who the fuck is going to win ?


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

wasn't Rey Mysterio part of the EC match?
i can swear i didn't see him now in the graphic they show after Jericho win


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Look at that starpower in the 3MB stable.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

Why the fuck does Sheamus scream "Fella" it doesnt make sense, its the same as randomly shouting "Person".


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

I wonder who will win...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

And here we go...


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Is it just me or is Ryback's theme getting louder?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*FEEDING TIME :ryback*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Despite being made to look like fools throughout most of their run as a stable, 3MB will now suddenly dominate John Cena.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Haven't Sheamus and Ryback individually buried all three members in handicap matches before? :lmao


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

:lmao @ Drew Mac's attire. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

woooooooo?
:flair3

The rape squad got some bitches to bery...


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

wait.. is the WWE really going to put 3MB vs SHEAMUS CENA AND RYBACK?!

...what insanity is this?

RIP 3MB


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Goldberg has a new theme song?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

NO reaction for Ryback. take notice WWE no one cares about him


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

:cena2 IT'S :buried TIME

:ryback


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

David Banner said:


> LOl! that look on Reign' face when Cena's music hit was hilarious, he was like "here we go same old shit".


dat eyeroll


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Here come the sking ryback


----------



## Megalax5 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hour 1 is done: 

- Paul Heyman resigns = See you next week buddy! 

- Mark Henry's T-Shirt made me hungry for pretzels. 

- Khali's kicks are literally the worst offense I have ever seen in da biz. 

- Booker, whats up with those glasses? 

- No count down clock for Jericho? That's weird. 

- The Big Hungry! Ry-Borg! Seriously, he is like a damn robot.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Ryback's theme sucks. I prefer the *ThemesbyShawn* version. :vince


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh fuck off Cena!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank god this match isn't main-eventing. 

Look forward to what The Shield have to say later.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

the fox said:


> wasn't Rey Mysterio part of the EC match?
> i can swear i didn't see him now in the graphic they show after Jericho win


He got injured or something


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

RIP 3MB.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

Eurgh crowd likes Cena. Fuck this show.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Pretty Pro-Cena crowd here.*


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Duke Droese said:


> Is it just me or is Ryback's theme getting louder?


Gotta keep the crowd awake while he does a jerking off motion in the air for some reason.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bkfestivus said:


> We might see Ziggler cash in at Elimination Chamber and faces Jericho at Wrestlemania. Not sure it'll happen but the fact that is a possibility gets me excited.


Unless they go for Henry vs Del Rio at WM. They could always have Ziggler cost Jericho his EC match, to set up a match between Jericho and Ziggler at WM for Zigglers MITB (again)


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Gee I wonder who's gonna win this match?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's sad. This match will be awful, but in a different time and place, Sheamus/McIntyre would kill, and Sheamus/Slater would be a fun bump-fest.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I fucking hate when one of the commentators go "WOW!" during Cena's entrance. For fuck's sake, we can hear the crowd react to him.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The suspense going into this match is insane! I just don't know who's going to win!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Let's not go overboard there, King.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And now Raw goes down the shitter with the biggest joke of a worker entering the ring. You suck cock, pal. And you like it.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Figuratively Jerry, figuratively.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

The roof just came off this arena!

Umm...Punk's pop?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

CHEER THIS MAN! JOHN CENA - YEAH!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Lameus sign :lol


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

This crowd is on fire tonight. My god what a pop for Cena


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Shut up Lawler


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

This should be a Buried Alive Match :buried


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Jinder Mahal 4Lif


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cena Might as well come out wearing a Superman Costume for the Rest of the year cause nobody is going to beat him :cena3


----------



## LeatherMonkey (Jan 28, 2013)

Cena :mark:


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I want to know who locked Stephanie in a room and booked the show tonight.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Y2J V Bryan to Jaaaaaahn Ceeeeennna...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol King... "literally"? *


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"The roof just literally came off of this arena!" 

Oh wow, really Lawler. It must be really cold in there!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Shield incoming... :captainobvious:


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Actually, is there some stipulation for Superheroes vs Shield, or will it just be a normal six-tag?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Apparently Jerry Lawler doesn't know what the word literally means.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

New Stable.

Cena And The Super Friends.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

:cena2 is about to eat the 3MB edition of fruity pebbles for breakfast,










prepare yourselfs for a burial :cena2


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The word "Episodic" makes me fucking cringe. It's worse than Wade Barrett and his "Bayrrage" bullshit.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Lawler just gives me the shits.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Big pop for cena

The shield is going to interfere


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

3MB calling them a super group :lol:


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Orton's heel turn has to be coming. Would even be cool if they put him with the Shield.

Michael Cole just called the face team here "The All Star Team" and Orton isn't in it, so they're all about admitting he's the #4 face of the company nowadays.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

in this corner JOHN CENA...AND THE SUPER FRIENDS...in the other ..who the hell cares


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

lol i love heath slater


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

3MB jobbing Ryback, Cena and Sheamus


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

What was that CNBC ticker about? I just caught it scrolling but not the content. What happened in the real world?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

They were doing SO well up until now.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Hopefully Ed Edd n' Eddy here lay out The Shield tonight. That would most probably mean The Shield is going over at EC.*


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

:lmao Slater.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Ryback trying so hard not to laugh at Slater!


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Has there ever been a goofier team of main-event babyfaces than Sheamus, Ryback and Cena?


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

first time since rock beat cena at wm do i want to see a guy/stable win ....lets go 3mb, beat these pricks


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Should be an elimination match just to get everyone's finishers in.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

this is a buried alive match, 3mb just doens't know it.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Slater sings better than Elvis at the moment Lawler.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Evilerk said:


> in this corner JOHN CENA...AND THE SUPER FRIENDS...in the other ..who the hell cares


IN THE OTHER CORNER.

Oh, match is already over.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh Drew.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I can't wait to see Mahal taunt Cena.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It's like an old school squash match on Heat


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Just bury them already


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

At least Team PG's bullshit is going to be out of the way early. 

I'm not looking forward to the Shield's burial on Sunday though.....


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

genocide_cutter said:


> Gee I wonder who's gonna win this match?


3MB


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

3MB gonna dance more in the match than put offence up


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> Cena Might as well come out wearing a Superman Costume for the Rest of the year cause nobody is going to beat him :cena3


Of course, we are in Whoopass season. :cena2


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Fandango trending? Really... lol.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Duke Droese said:


> Has there ever been a goofier team of main-event babyfaces than Sheamus, Ryback and Cena?


Probably


----------



## Da Hammer (Jan 8, 2013)

:shaq shovel getting plenty of work this match


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fandango is trending, for Christ sake.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I foresee this match ending with Sheamus hitting the White Noise, Cena hitting the AA, and Ryback hitting the Shellshock simultaneously.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Buckley said:


> Whitney Houston is more alive than last week's crowd.


LMAO that's wrong....true but wrong


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Some nice boos in there for the rain man of wrestling.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

That's irrelevant said:


> Of course, we are in Whoopass season. :cena2


What? :austin


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

nice try WWE..Fandango is not trending


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

No. I giggled at moves like jinder hahahaha


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This Shield promo better be epic in order to make up for this fuckery.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm so woefully tired of this schtick.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

...does sheamus ryback and cena really need to be put over this way?

seriously?

seriously guys??


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

First thing Mahal did in his career that made me chuckle


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was the most entertaining thing Mahal has done in his whole CAREER! :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Buckley said:


> I foresee this match ending with Sheamus hitting the White Noise, Cena hitting the AA, and Ryback hitting the Shellshock simultaneously.


:lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Jerry, Michael, it's already a squash match. We don't need the dick sucking.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

lmao @ Slater. I've hated this guy so much since he debuted, but this crazy gimmick is starting to get over on me. The secret is they have to behave like they really BELIEVE in themselves, whilst everyone else really knows they're full of shit - the way he dances infront of RYBACK of all people and then pushes him with such arrogance lmao.

Wait, wtf was in my drink tonight... I'm starting to like 3MB? Maybe I should head to bed.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

How cute!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

shocking...


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Well, at least it was short (and shit).


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Get the shovel please


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Okay, that was pretty cool to be honest.*


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Coincidence that the worst thing on the show so far involves Cena?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, it was an entertaining squash at least thanks to the crowd.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

that was very ****


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

SHEEENA!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

That was a class ending


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Squash achieved


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

facepalm picture insert


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:kobe5 :cena2


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Buckley said:


> I foresee this match ending with Sheamus hitting the White Noise, Cena hitting the AA, and Ryback hitting the Shellshock simultaneously.


I fucking knew it.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Boring squash match.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Really, Really, REALLY?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Squashed motherfuckers.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Awesome finish. Ryback started and other two weren't listening to do it simultaneously. I blame Cena


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Well I'm surprised. Shocked even.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Ended just as I thought it would. That was terrible


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

That was... What a win out of nowhere. :vince2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, bye bye. Get these 3 worthless clowns off my TV.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Get the shovel....3MB is leaving the building.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

That finisher sequence was good, hope that won't be the fate of The Shield at EC though...


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

It's great to see a fun multi man match to break up the usual all singles match formula.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

That was the squashiest squash match I've ever seen.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Synchronized finishers :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao they all get finishers




























one for each of them


----------



## Billy Bad Ass (Jun 1, 2011)

Buckley said:


> I foresee this match ending with Sheamus hitting the White Noise, Cena hitting the AA, and Ryback hitting the Shellshock simultaneously.


Good call. lol


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Well that was a rubbish match,Nothing surprising though.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

GAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

The way Michael Cole just said Cena is fired up... it literally sounded like his gay lover. LMAO for those with DVR you gotta rewind it. Like he enjoys Cena plugging his asshole.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Welp, that burial went just how I thought it would go.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh God, they get to cut a promo too? Fuck my life.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Team USA beat the shit out of Nigeria.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This sunday is the day that the shield will pin Sheamus


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

who didn't see that coming


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow. You know how the Power Rangers form together and form a giant robot? 

That was pretty much the thing Cena, Sheamus, and Ryback just did.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What great TV time.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

'Is a gay"?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, fuck, Ryback is on the mic


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

And the point of this match was...? Ugh :no:


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

that was the defintiion of a pointless fluff match.. is there a single soul in the universe who thuoght the Job Squad stood a chance there?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

KURTANGLEFAN123 said:


> "Synchronized" finishers :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Fixed


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Get these douchebags off my fucking TV.....


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Fucking hell. Went to toilet before the match even began and its over already?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Rape Squad Wins! Fatality!


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

I really think the Shield will pull off the win this Sunday. But then I realize the WWE doesn't enjoy logic or good writing so these three clowns will end the match the same way they ended it tonight. damn.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

:bron4:kobe2:vick:shaq:buried many of my reactions during this match


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

It's not white noise it's the celtic cross. Sheamus is irish so why did he change the name?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Ryback promo :mark:

Oh, fuck off Sheamus and Cena. *


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Fucking Sheamus fpalm


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

WHAT DO YOU BELIEVE IN?

I BELIEVE THAT WHAT DOESN'T KILL YOU SIMPLY MAKES YOU...STRANGER.


CUE AMBROSE AS THE JOKER. RATINGS.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

What a troll Cena is


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Shield gonna get buried, bitch!


----------



## nickatnite1227 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ryback had so much potential... they killed him by making him like every other babyface.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Roid Squad Wins! Fatality!


Fixed that for you


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey,

To the 3 shit stabbers in the ring, no one gives a fuck about any of you. Get lost.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

I hear boos for Cena


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

J2D said:


> Wow. You know how the Power Rangers form together and form a giant robot?
> 
> That was pretty much the thing Cena, Sheamus, and Ryback just did.


And 3MB wasn't even a monster of the week, just a putty.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

god i hate when cena smiles, cant take him seriously


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Cena is such a goober...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

J2D said:


> Wow. You know how the Power Rangers form together and form a giant robot?
> 
> That was pretty much the thing Cena, Sheamus, and Ryback just did.


Only PR is more entertaining


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

PUT COMMERCIALS UP GODDAMN IT


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Ahhhh Boo's for Super Cena. Faith in humanity restored.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Fella


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Gandhi said:


> Well that was a rubbish match,Nothing surprising though.


What match? unk2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Three bros.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> It's not white noise it's the celtic cross. Sheamus is irish so why did he change the name?


*It is the White Noise, the Celtic Cross is the Crucifix Powerbomb he does.*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

These three hurt my ears.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

CENA:"IAAAAAMTHELAAAAAAW!"


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

No John, you are not the Law. Only Dredd can say that! ><


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

HE is Ryback HE is Sheamus I am John Cena and WE ARE THE Burial squad!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The powerpuff girls of WWE.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*wow that was terrible.*


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

wow how pathetic, Cena stealing Ambrose's line now with "the shield meets the sword"


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Expected Cena to spit on himself again there.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Dark Church said:


> It's not white noise it's the celtic cross. Sheamus is irish so why did he change the name?


To go with his "Great White" nickname. It's stupid, I know.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Would pay money to see Ryback Cena and Sheamus do the millions of dollars dance just one time


----------



## Da Hammer (Jan 8, 2013)

Fuck these 3 amigos :cena3


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

Cena stealing Ambrose's line. "The Shield meets the sword." sounds a lot like "Bring ladders, bring tables, bring chairs. The Shield brings the sword."


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I guess they put all the good stuff on hour 1 so the IWC can change the channel at the start of hour 2.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

3 very bad promos.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Ryback is such a great cheerleader.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Cena is good on the mic when he cuts out the jokez.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God its so painfully apparent how WWE are just worried about his t shirt sales everytime Cena appears and gets booed outta the arena yet still remains face. He always makes that face like "Yeah keep booing guys as long as theses shirts are selling i'm staying face".


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*YOU WANT SOME....COME GET SOME!*


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

did he say "feed me more...DIE!" ?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Only PR is more entertaining


Well yeah.

But almost anything is more entertaining than Cena and friends.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

"Tonight Justice meets the Law."

Cena has recently struck me as being lawful evil so this is dead accurate imo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone over the age of 12 who thinks John Cena is a good worker...

:lmao

The man is very fortunate to work with alot of guys better than him. Except Miz at WM27, of course. And look how that match turned out.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Big Show sounds like a dying whale.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Show's reaction fucking kills me every time.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Fuck I hope The Shield wins Sunday Night


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Dark Church said:


> It's not white noise it's the celtic cross. Sheamus is irish so why did he change the name?


They changed it to the White Noise because Sheamus's crucifix powerbomb name has been changed to the Celtic Cross.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

What the hell were those Big Show moans?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, that's why I don't watch sd!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

That is so typical of Del Rio, being Mexican, to take the wheels off of his bus.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Big Show is incredible at his job.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Great Del Rio is laughing and throwing paint at people already


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I AM THE LAWWWWW...


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Weird how the crowd is cheering mostly face tonight and cena still gets boos.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I slept through the first hour tonight. What happened? Did I miss anything?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Show's reaction to ADR messing with his bus was priceless. What a guy. :lol


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh great, Shemaus, Ryback, and Johnny Boy just hit the fifteen moves of doom, and cut a typical boring promo. Whoop e.


----------



## nickatnite1227 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wth am i watching? Austin poured beer on people. This goofball pours pudding.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

A-Ri


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Didn't know Big Show was in Nickelodeon last friday.

:lmao Alex Riley still exists?*


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Buried.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

ALEX RILEY EXISTS :mark:

nevermind....


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Alex Riley and Yoshi Tatsu? Waaaa?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Love how random superstars have the most inane conversations before getting beat up.


----------



## Da Hammer (Jan 8, 2013)

Hahaha Big Show random KO's


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Big Show is a fucking wookiee.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Yoshi Tatsu on RAW? The fuck is this? 

And who's that other guy?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Alex Riley!

EDIT: Bye Alex Riley!


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

ToddTheBod said:


> What the hell were those Big Show moans?


Mating call.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Alex Riley sighting


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Riley on TV! :mark:


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Ah, so I missed the old "Don't show the tour bus on camera until its ready to get fucked up."


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Big Show is not amused.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Alex Riley and Yoshi Tatsu sighting.

lol @ the tour bus on blocks


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Yoshi Tatsu sighting. :mark:


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

OMG Alex Riley WTF thought he was dead LOL


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> "Tonight Justice meets the Law."
> 
> Cena has recently struck me as being lawful evil so this is dead accurate imo.


My god, Cena is O'Brian!!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yoshi got knocked out by the wind of that punch!*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

At least they got TV time! 8*D


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Cause Riley couldn't see Big Show next to the cameraman or something?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Big Show and his fucking ninja skills strike again.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

wild big show appears and uses tackle


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

You Just Got Knocked The Fuck Out


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

A rare Yoshi appeared..


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Alex Riley is alive? What?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Wait, why is Riley on Raw? 

Oh, to get knocked out? OK.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Yoshi Tatsu and Alex Riley on Raw? Cool. When and why did this start happening?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Maybe keep your big mouth shut Riley, that's what got you depushed in the first place, ya jerk.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Lol at Tatsu hanging out with Riley. Big time bro taking a the foreign exchange student under his wing. Helping him get bitches. "Yeah"


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Big Shows knock out punch should be the new Kanyon Cutter


----------



## MarcioDX99 (Feb 12, 2013)

god i haven t seen riley since that bad miz cena storyline


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> I slept through the first hour tonight. What happened? Did I miss anything?


A good promo between Punk and Heyman, Henry slamming Khali and Hornswoggle, and a great fucking match between Jericho and Bryan.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Who touched yoshi?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the bathroom stall Cena went through a few months back still got more airtime then Alex Riley in the past year.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Yoshi jobs to a push.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Big Show looked JUST like the Tango man when he got covered in paint.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LOL Jobbers :show


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Big Show uses mating call yell.

Alex Riley is now stunned in confusion.

He hurts himself in his own confusion.

Big Show uses Jobber KO.

It's supper effective.

Rare Alex Riley is down.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Walk-In said:


> I slept through the first hour tonight. What happened? Did I miss anything?


Paul Heyman being awesome

Mark Henry being awesome and killing Khali and Swaggle

Good Bryan/Jericho match, Jericho is in the chamber.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> LOL Jobbers :show


lol!!

:agree:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Jordo said:


> Who touched yoshi?


He was playing dead. Yoshi knows his place.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

First hour of Raw was very good tonight. (Fuck I hate Ryback so much)


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

LigerJ81 said:


> You Just Got Knocked The Fuck Out


:smokey


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Duke Droese said:


> Wait, why is Riley on Raw?
> 
> Oh, to get knocked out? OK.


He gets a tv bonus.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> wild big show appears and uses tackle


I think Mega Punch would be more proper in this scenario.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

big show punched yoshi on the shoulder and he's knocked out :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Paul Heyman being awesome
> 
> Mark Henry being awesome and killing Khali and Swaggle
> 
> Good Bryan/Jericho match, Jericho is in the chamber.


Wait.. we're missing something.

Didn't something happen to a group of three? Oh, it went by so fast.

Guess it's just my imagination.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Yoshi needs to stop playing around and show these guys why he is the greatest Hokage. :westbrook2


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

John Cena, sarcastic and witty prankster
Sheamus, sarcastic and witty prankster
Del Rio, sarcastic and witty prankster

*Booker*:"So Vince, we're thinking about turning _____ into a face. How do you wanna approach this?

*Vince:* "I want a motherfucker that gets people out of their seats! I'm thinking maybe like some type of... sarcastic.... witty prankster."

*Booker:* "Gold Jerry, Gold!"


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Good first hour. Terrible 2nd hour so far.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Walk-In said:


> I slept through the first hour tonight. What happened? Did I miss anything?


First hour was good:

Heyman/Punk promo
Henry squash Khali
Funny backstage segments with Booker/Teddy/Jericho and Heyman/Vickie/Vince (on the phone)
Really good Jericho/Bryan match


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh fuck off Gary Neville not this advert again


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Soooooo when is that Shield promo happening?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Arcade said:


> They changed it to the White Noise because Sheamus's crucifix powerbomb name has been changed to the Celtic Cross.







Celtic Cross






White Noise (which is not a finisher nowadays)


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Walk-In said:


> I slept through the first hour tonight. What happened? Did I miss anything?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Riley and Yoshi tatsu. Two guys wwe has thrown in the trash


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Johnny vegas has lost it


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The Brown Horatio said:


> big show punched yoshi on the shoulder and he's knocked out :lmao:lmao:lmao


It was the Vulcan death Punch...Yoshi is lucky to be alive..hehe


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

So if I wear WWE merch, I'll get laid?


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

wwe shop with a "Fuck No" in their commercial?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

TheAverageGuy said:


> Riley and Yoshi tatsu. Two guys wwe has thrown in the trash


They were climbing out.

Then jobber squasher Big Show appeared. Knocked them right back in. Too bad Big Show hasn't stumbled in the trash yet, where he belongs nowadays.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

I'm surprised they actually cursed in that commercial.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So all you need to get in his daughter's pants is a WWE shirt? Alright then.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Funny as


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

Hahahaha!!! And they say Bryan isn't marketable?!?! Dude has his own gear in commercials now!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

THAT COMMERCIAL :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

dat commercial


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Time for Big Show!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Hmmmm so to get my GF's Dad to like me, I just need to be a DB fan...YES! YES! YES!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Big Show in a suit is just so cartoonish for some reason :lol*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Those WWEShop commercials are so fucking stupid I can't help but like them


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

IRONCLAD


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

thegame2432 said:


> wwe shop with a "Fuck No" in their commercial?


yea that was...edgy


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Hey,
> 
> To the 3 shit stabbers in the ring, no one gives a fuck about any of you. Get lost.


There is no Joker without Batman, no Luthor without Superman and no Tom without Jerry 



thegame2432 said:


> Cena stealing Ambrose's line. "The Shield meets the sword." sounds a lot like "Bring ladders, bring tables, bring chairs. The Shield brings the sword."


Cena wants to poke 'em with his stick sword


Looooooooooooooooooooooooool @ Big Show's "promo opener" :lmao


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

am i the only one who likes the big show's "look" when he comes out in business attire?

he looks like a genuinely huge badass..

instead of an out-of-shape "giant"


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Poor Striker.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

GIF


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Knock out


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

LOL.

Knew that was coming.

Big Show - "And...what?"


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao @ Striker


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh shit! Night Striker!


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm a Daniel Bryan fan. I have his shirt.

Time to get da ladies guys. brb


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

lulz. Thanks for coming!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

That WWE Shop commercial was beyond awful.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao Show is awesome.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Matt Just Got Knocked The Fuck Out


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

terrific job there Matt!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, yeah. Saw that coming. 

Poor Striker, lol.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Lights out Striker


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL Stryker. Dicksucker.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

LuN™ said:


> Big Show in a suit is just so cartoonish for some reason :lol


So true


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

multi kill by big show


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Everyone even remotely a douchebag is getting KTFO tonight. Love it.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Everyone loves seeing Striker getting fucked up'ed.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Night, night, Striker!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

How does this match not have a stipulation yet? Going from 2 LMS matches to a singles match? #WWELogic


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Big Show should just do that every week.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

U mad striker? :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

The Absolute said:


> Soooooo when is that Shield promo happening?


*At the top of the hour or to end the show is my guess.



lol Striker :smokey YOU GOT KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT! :smokey

:*


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

OK, the flash KO on Stryker just cracked me up.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

So predictable.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Big Show loves a good fist.


----------



## pberry (Mar 16, 2011)

PacoAwesome said:


> Hmmmm so to get my GF's Dad to like me, I just need to be a DB fan...YES! YES! YES!


It's a win win situation!


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Striker never has any luck interviewing anyone.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Matt striker


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Big Show going on a RAMPAGE just knocking people out left n right

left n right yo

btw you guys feel this heat big show gets?

CLASSIC HEEL HEAT

love it

this is bigtime heel heat he's getting holy crap listen to them

LISTEN TO THEM!


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

This RAW really went down hill, real fucking quick.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

FEED... HIM... JOBBERS!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Show forgotten his lines.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

JBL is marking right now for that.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Matt Striker is sleeping. :smokey


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao Big Show should just do that every week.


Knock everyone out then just shout into the camera: "IRONCLAD CONTRACT!"


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

"Matt Striker gets killed" should become a weekly segment.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> So if I wear WWE merch, I'll get laid?


Only if her name is Kelly Kelly


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LOL Striker :show


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Rofl crowd sucks so bad tehy can't get a chant going.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I feel like he's ripping off of Bobby Roooo's promo when he lost the TNA belt.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

One retard in the crowd shouting ''boring.''


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, get this fat loser off my TV.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Big Show forgotton his lines :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Um Big show Daniel Bryan did this last year. Not speaking when coming to the ring


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Dragging...


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

HEY Show, you gonna say something?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Brilliant promo from Show so far.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

GOAT promo so far.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope BigShow says "FLUKE!"*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Maybe it's just me, but I'm honestly starting not to give a fuck about the Big Show.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

is he constipated


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Big Show loves a good fist.












um...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Classic "silent" Heel promo.*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd mark if Show just hopped the barricade and started decking people.


----------



## LeatherMonkey (Jan 28, 2013)

Cookie Monster said:


> Big Show loves a good fist.


tell me about it:lmao


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Silent Alarm said:


> One retard in the crowd shouting ''boring.''


Ever think maybe he's not really a retard?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Tony said:


> So predictable.


Like Aces & Eights. Wow, Garett and Wes are members. Shocking.

I hope the rest of the show is Henry and Big Show just randomly walking backstage and fucking people up.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Big show lost his voice?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Somebody forgot to learn his promo? :lmao


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

And again...pointless fucking promo.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

GOAT promo!


----------



## Da Hammer (Jan 8, 2013)

Big Show GOLD :show


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I think he's forgotten his lines...


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a feeling Big Show doesn't get this tongue tied at Burger King.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

He forget his lines?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Best promo ever!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

...? Dah hell?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Can't take Show seriously.

Sure, he can knock the living shit out of jobbers and Striker. 

Then they put him in the ring with someone like Orton or Cena, and he's made to look like their bitch. 

Eh.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That segment could have been used to give the younger talent some airtime. Fucking WWE.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Cole you never see anything


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

I was never a fan of Big Show

but damnit..

this is classic heel heat

ABSOLUTELY BRILLIANT

classic heel heat he's getting!!

Vince is loving this.. PG era fans getting a taste of what a classic heel means and how it feels..

holy crap


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

Best Big Show Promo of All Time


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Freeloader said:


> Rofl crowd sucks so bad tehy can't get a chant going.


This crowd has been great.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

CharliePrince said:


> Big Show going on a *RAMPAGE* just knocking people out left n right


DID SOMEONE SAY RAMPAGE!?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Big Show has been possessed by the spirit of AJ Lee here. SAY SOMETHING


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

im still liking the del rio/big show feud


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Jericho did it better, Show


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *I hope BigShow says "FLUKE!"*


this...all of this...3 words...flluuuuuuuuke
:roode


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Best promo in Show's career.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Berzerker's Beard said:


> Ever think maybe he's not really a retard?


Fine if the whole crowd starts doing it but it wasn't catching on, so sit down and shut up.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I get it Bruno is a huge name to be inducted but enough with his HOF package


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

He's never seen Big Show like this. I guess he was absent for the last fifty times he's been heel.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Bruno!! Yes sir!!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm actually liking how this feud has gone so far. It's Babyface vs. Heel terminology 101. Future feuds should take notes watching this.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Come on, we all respect Sammartino, but we seen enough of this video package already dammit.*


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Well that sold EC :vince2


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

:show

Next up on, Who's Line Is It Anyway?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

LuN™ said:


> *Classic "silent" Heel promo.*


it was brilliant..

i mean everyone heard the crowd

that was a prolonged sustained HEAT raining down on big show

somewhere Vince is backstage loving every second of it

PG Era fans don't know what classic heels feels like.. now they do and the heat coming on big show CANNOT BE DENIED


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

LuN™ said:


> *Come on, we all respect Sammartino, but we seen enough of this video package already dammit.*


this, plus the guys a flog, wouldn't enter the hall of fame because he thinks wwe was doing drugs, he was probably on them himself ffs


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

If Show did this more often he would be considered the best promo guy in the business


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Time filler.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So strange seeing George 'The Animal' Steele talk like a normal human being.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Don't mind seeing this Bruno video package again. Wonder who is announced for HOF tonight.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Show rules the world. Well Mark Henry does but Show's a fuggin boss too.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

8yrs as champ, that will never be beaten


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> I'm actually liking how this feud has gone so far. It's Babyface vs. Heel terminology 101. Future feuds should take notes watching this.


I don't remember Hulk Hogan pranking Andre The Giant.

Don't see how the crowd is supposed to get behind the guy who got his ass beat, had to resort to having his manager help him win, and then proceeds to pour paint on a guy. Del Rio is being booked like a teenager.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

If anyone was DESERVING of a Hall of Fame package it's certainly Bruno!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

I wonder who's the next inductee.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

this is what kills raw, recaps and video packages, ffs just post them on wwe.com.
No one gives a shit, lets be honest.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*X-Pac to be announced for the HoF tonight :mark:*


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

They put this package up, because Cena is on it.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Been a great show so far.

Best for months and months


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Jordo said:


> 8yrs as champ, that will never be beaten


*Don't doubt that too much :cena4*


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

First time in a while i havent flicked through other tv channels while Raw has been on. Refreshingly good so far.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

lol HHH this guy...


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Is That Bobby Roode 2.0?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

"Hi I'm here to take out your daughter tonight. See my shirt? She'll be screaming this in an hour".


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

so..

The Rock + The Shield still to go

damn alright!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Tony dawson has replaced Matt striker


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *X-Pac to be announced for the HoF tonight :mark:*



Will they show some clips from the One Night in Chyna video, at least cartoonishly edited?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *X-Pac to be announced for the HoF tonight :mark:*


I seriously hope he gets "X-Pac Sucks" chants when he gives his speech.


----------



## MarcioDX99 (Feb 12, 2013)

another brake damnit the show is 3 hours but 1 of those hours are commercial breakes


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuccccccccccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhh better crowd than last week


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Zack ryder and jack swagger next


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*We still have The Rock, Shield, and Lesnar to go, not a bad RAW at all. (Y)*


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Perfect.Insanity said:


> so..
> 
> The Rock + The Shield still to go
> 
> damn alright!


:vince2


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Obviously Bruno would headline any year he entered against any single retired star, but I kinda wish Trish Stratus was a headliner entry. She is considered by many to be the greatest diva of all time (it's her or Lita - everyone else is playing for 3rd) and I thought she was completely worthy of being a headline entry. She could of waited a few years IMO, til a true headline entry was needed. Anyone else think she was worthy of that honor?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Hour and a half gone and it has been a great Raw so far.

Hour and a half remaining and we still yet to see The Rock and some Shield.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wonder where the Miz is :hayden3*


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Freeloader said:


> Obviously Bruno would headline any year he entered against any single retired star, but I kinda wish Trish Stratus was a headliner entry. She is considered by many to be the greatest diva of all time (it's her or Lita - everyone else is playing for 3rd) and I thought she was completely worthy of being a headline entry. She could of waited a few years IMO, til a true headline entry was needed. Anyone else think she was worthy of that honor?


Agreed am on the Lita side  but both are in a league of there own


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Freeloader said:


> Obviously Bruno would headline any year he entered against any single retired star, but I kinda wish Trish Stratus was a headliner entry. She is considered by many to be the greatest diva of all time (it's her or Lita - everyone else is playing for 3rd) and I thought she was completely worthy of being a headline entry. She could of waited a few years IMO, til a true headline entry was needed. Anyone else think she was worthy of that honor?


Right here, my friend. 

I really would've liked to see her be a headliner. Either her or Lita.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I wanna see some Kaitlyn and a Cesaro Match

I need someone to get Swiss Death Tonite :vince


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

un_pretti_er said:


> :vince2


We need another segment for -> :cena3


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Gene_Wilder said:


> muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuccccccccccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhh better crowd than last week


That's TN for you(I live there). I couldn't make it to the show tonight, but I knew the crowd would be awesome. People go batshit crazy for wrestling around here.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

LuN™ said:


> *We still have The Rock, Shield, and Lesnar to go, not a bad RAW at all. (Y)*


I wouldn't bank on Lesnar. Though it is strange that they haven't mentioned him yet.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

I'd love D-X or Outsiders to be announced for HOF tonight.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Jobber entrance


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

aggy Thwagger time!


----------



## MarcioDX99 (Feb 12, 2013)

ryder the jober


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Boo boo boo, you blow it!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Great to see Jack Swagger back


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Swagger gonna crush some Woo Woo


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"A real American"?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Jobber Ryder!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

IS THAT...KEVIN STEEN?

EDIT: Never mind, shitty quality stream.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Ryder WAS a big Youtube sensation.''

Ouch.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

IS THAT FUCKIN' DUTCH!?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

DUTCH MANTEL!!!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

wow...i dont even know


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Seth who?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

here comes the lame boring version of kurt angle


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

No Rock Movie commercials yet? The one were he's preventing his kid from getting butt-raped in jail?

Must of already went to DVD 12 days before its release in all 4 theaters across the US.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Ryder hit the top 100? Wow...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fat Biff Tannen and Dirty Dutch Mantell. I don't even know.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*So who's Ryder jobbing to?

Oh. Who the hell is that guy with Swagger?*


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Dutch Mantel!?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Why is Grizzly Adams on Raw Tonite?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Dutch Mantell?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The crowd is so hot for Swagger.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Who the fuck is that guy? Seriously..


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Ryder should lose just on the basis of that AWFUL haircut.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, honestly. 

Is there a company that congratulates itself over minor stuff more than WWE does?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Time to give Swagger the real american theme intro


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who the fuck is that with Swagger?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Thwagger vs Jersey Shore Guy.

Cool.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I really hate how Bruno's record is compared to current day champions. I mean it was a completely different time wrestling was really different back then, now we have the wwe champion defending the belt every single month and sometimes on tv. I just don't think its fair that no one will ever hold the record for the longest reigning champion besides him when the belt was rarely defended back then.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

whose the old dude with jack swagger? his mustache is..

isn't that dutch something?

that's the dude who trained Stone Cold Steve Austin

I saw his DVD.. he was a big part of Austin's early career

Dutch something


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah, WWE, I wouldn't brag about beating UFC in YT subscribers considering they have you by the balls in PPV buys.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

So Jack Swagger is going to run through the jobbers?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Belly to belly THROW


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Random old white guy at ringside


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

swagger please no sell... you are getting a push gotdamit.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Dutch what? Never heard of him.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

That seriously can't be dutch mantell?!?!?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Mark Henry you ain't Swagger.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm liking this "new" Swagger, so far.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Why dutch matell though?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

SP103 said:


> No Rock Movie commercials yet? The one were he's preventing his kid from getting butt-raped in jail?
> 
> Must of already went to DVD 12 days before its release in all 4 theaters across the US.


:lol:lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> OK, honestly.
> 
> Is there a company that congratulates itself over minor stuff more than WWE does?


To be fair, how many companies have Chairman like Vince?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Freeloader said:


> Obviously Bruno would headline any year he entered against any single retired star, but I kinda wish Trish Stratus was a headliner entry. She is considered by many to be the greatest diva of all time (it's her or Lita - everyone else is playing for 3rd) and I thought she was completely worthy of being a headline entry. She could of waited a few years IMO, til a true headline entry was needed. Anyone else think she was worthy of that honor?


If Mania was in Toronto it would be perfect but I'm fine with her going in with such prestigious company at Madison Square Garden. This is one of the best HOF classes ever.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Who's that guy?

Nice belly to belly suplex outside


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm very happy that I'm not the only one who doesn't have a fucking clue who that is with Swagger.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

wwe could cut these 2 superstars off the roster and it would not matter


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Poor Ryder.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So random that Dutch is out there. Wonder if he's telling TNA stories backstage.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Not shaving for a week="Character"


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why is Mic Foley with Swagger?*


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Good decision, dutch mantell is a great mic worker.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Can't believe people haven't heard of fucking Dutch Mantel.

Are they still calling him Uncle Zebekiah like they did when he managed Bradshaw?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Dutch Mantel :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

The hell is Dutch Mantell doing there?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck is this dude?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Turnbuckle bomb!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Swagger looks good with a bit of grizzle


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

OK, what the hell is going on? 

Dutch Mantel back on screen? WWE using managers again? Less recaps? Less social media? Good character/storyline build? Great TV matches?

This can't be Raw.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Bryan D. said:


> I'm liking this "new" Swagger, so far.


New Swagger is the same as the Old Swagger.







...Except with longer hair. :vince2


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ryder just got fucked up.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Anyone remember when Jack Swagger was jobbing to Ryder in 2011?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Thwagger gonna give good promo on who his bess thriend is.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

SP103 said:


> No Rock Movie commercials yet? The one were he's preventing his kid from getting butt-raped in jail?
> 
> Must of already went to DVD 12 days before its release in all 4 theaters across the US.


this is a dwayne johnson movie not a steve austin one
and btw the filn will actually be in the box office top 10 like all of the rock movies


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Why call the ankle lock, The Patriot Act?


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Brutal powerbomb at the turnbuckle


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ryder got fucked up


----------



## RenoDazoto (Apr 2, 2012)

Jesus, poor Ryder.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

He calls that gay shit the Patriot Act? It is just the Ankle Lock.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Who the hell is Dutch Mantell? And why the hell is Jack Swagger a threat now. Jack Swagger is horrible.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Swagger looks like a buffed up Owen Wilson after spending 2 months lost in an island*


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Dutch Mantel is really in the fucking building. Wow.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

Must be my youth showing but I had no idea who Dutch Mantell is.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

DAT THWAGGER LISP


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dutch? Put him charge of the divas. He actually knows how to book women


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Quick get the mic away from swagger


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Fire these ******* who have no charisma. So, basically 90% of the roster.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Did he say Zeb Cultur?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

DFUSCMAN said:


> That seriously can't be dutch mantell?!?!?


THANK YOU

there you go

that's Dirty Dutch Mantell

the guy who found Stone Cold Steve Austin

it's the mustache.. Dutch's mustache is his giveaway


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Swagger looks terrible.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Rrrrzzzzzz


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Jesus Swagger, How did you get signed with those lackluster mic skills.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I must admit. I'm REALLY like this new aggression from Swagger. Just work on that lisp, breh.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Rofl Dutch


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

fuck up swagger, your manager is there for a reason.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Foreigners!

No wait, ignore that....


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

He's a native American?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Givin' Jacky boy Dirty Dutch as a mouth piece is a great idea.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why can't they just call him Dutch Mantel?


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

fuck dutch has put on some weight

so good to see him though


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Swagger is now a ******* for some reason.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank god Dutch didn't say "black people" as the answer to his question.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao at that fucking name. I guess that's why Cole and Lawler were stumbling back and forth with calling him Dutch.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

He's actually not that badd............


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Amber B said:


> The fuck is this dude?


he's Swaggie's Vickie


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Why didn't they put this guy with Cody

The Great Mustache Managing The Future Mustache that is Cody Rhodes


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Moto said:


> Poor Ryder.


:sad:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT RACISM.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Damn this guy is the king of shutting down the What chants. Heel promo cutters take note.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

About damn time Swagger has someone to work the mic for him.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

It's good that swagger got a manager


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

This will get Swagger mad heat, seriously.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Are the going the racist route? on WWE PG TV and be a star


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Zeb Coulter 2016!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Foreigners!
> 
> No wait, ignore that....


Holy shit, I was right.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Tea Party gimmick :mark:


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Anti Obama gimmick?


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

And I thought these guys were supposed to be heels...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

A racist gimmick? I wouldn't be surprised if the majority of the audience starts cheering them.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Bring back all American American swagger!

Swagger looks like a mountain man out to kidnap a modern woman and make her his slave.


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

This guy isn't half bad..


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

This is the best guy they could find to be Swaggers new manager?


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

So Racism?


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Jack Swagger's new manager is pretty amazing....


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

So they have a racist gimmick going on?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

oh good gravy


----------



## Montel V. Porter (Jan 25, 2008)

White supremacy angle, I like it.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I like this. I like this a lot.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Real Americans?
Is :hogan here?


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

the fuck is this .....?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Jesus. Are they really doing this?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

SHOT AT OBAMA YES YES YES YES YES :mark :mark


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Oh wow at this.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Haha this is awesome


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Swagger found himself a xenophobic hobo to be his manager?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Who the fuck is the racist?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So I guess his answer was "brown people". Just off a little bit.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Er, Swagger and promos don't play well together. Thankfully, he has that uber-patriot, nutty guy to talk for him. 

So Swaggers a heel still, only a far right one now?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh god this is horrible.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

Glad to see the good ol' racism gimmick is always relevant. Want some heat? Call out the immigrants. Boom.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh Lord, he's getting fired when WWE catches heat for this promo tomorrow. 

At the same time, great promo.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

haha love the gimmick


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

The Tony said:


> Swagger looks terrible.


Tis' true. Just awful.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

oh good, a 2013 Colonel DeBeers-esque gimmick.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

So Swagger's new gimmick is that he's being influenced by a racist? :lol


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

WTF is this shit, bit racist


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL "Whoever wants to cross our borders."


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So a random immigration speech. Cool.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

That's exactly what Swagger needs. Well done, WWE.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This guy and Antonio Cesara are Vince's way of saying how much America sucks now.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Its good Swagger has manager now


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Swagger found himself a xenophobic hobo to be his manager?


*
:lmao Yes*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh shit. This character really is racist. He's gonna attract a lot of heat. Except from the conservative, far right-wing people. But seriously, this is Kerwin White territory.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Botched promo. Or it was supposed to be terrible?


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

Swagger is now a far-right character. Interesting. Mixed reactions depending on the regions he wrestles in. It could be interesting.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

oh so they're giving Swagger the racist heel card, I guess that's how desperate he is for heat


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

x iCame2Play x said:


> Who the hell is Dutch Mantell? And why the hell is Jack Swagger a threat now. Jack Swagger is horrible.


you need to watch Stone Cold Steve Austin's DVD  

Dirty Dutch Mantell is the guy who "found" and helped Austin when he first got into the business

in fact Austin's story was his very first match for Dutch.. he was so excited on top of the world and asked Dutch what he liked about the match. Dutch's answer?

Nothing.

LOL!! so he told Austin to watch other wrestlers perform and Austin did that every night there was a show for months..

oh btw, he was also the guy who gave him the name "Steve Austin"

 instead of Steve Williams

I'll leave it to you to figure out why he could not be .. Steve Williams


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

That mustache is legenedary!


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

That's a pretty solid heel promo right there.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I think they might get over as babyfaces cutting promos like that. lol


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

This is exactly what Swagger needed :lmao

but couldn't they just call him Dutch Mantel?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Got some heat at the end there. Not bad. ADR can squash him at Extreme Rules.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

This will get amazing heat everywhere but the south....


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Swagger's new manager is pretty damn boss.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well at least he'll make a good manager.

Swagger's still too much of a goofy bastard to take seriously though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jesus christ that's Dutch?! I guess I need a new glasses prescription..


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

LOL @ all the people having absolutely no idea who dutch mantell is haha


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

There is a rumor that Triple H and The Rock will go into the HOF the same year and Triple H will book himself to headline :vince2


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

"we the people" x1000

shut up swagger... let the manager do the talk,please.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

wtf is this real? Racist confedrate Anti Obama gimmick? Lmao


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ziggler. :mark:


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey, Dolph! Hi, AJ!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

MERIKA


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Jack swagger in the chamber, i like this shit


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao I love after that promo then Booker decides he's in the Chamber.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Ziggler sighting


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Ziggy and AJ is back!


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

the fox said:


> this is a dwayne johnson movie not a steve austin one
> and btw the filn will actually be in the box office top 10 like all of the rock movies


The only time Rock does good is when he has someone else supporting him, like in Fast Five. Other than that? His movies are shit.






Tooth Fairy. Lol.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

jack swagger has been brainwashed


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Ziggler! Yes!*


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So many young folks on here that have no clue who this man is....the struggle is real.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

wtf is this racist shit

get off my screen you old homeless fucker


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh...he got the mic now. YO CENA!


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

See a little racism get's you far in life. Thanks Booker!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm smelling a main event push baby! :bateman


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't like this guy trying to imitate Dutch Mantell. *


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

"Oh i got the mic now"


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

OH, I GOT THE MIC NOW!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Beefy, hairy Jack Swagger can stay. (Where is that gif of Amber's?)

But this Minutemen militia angle is purely garbage.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Dramatic removal of glasses. NICE.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

thaimasker said:


> wtf is this real? Racist confedrate Anti Obama gimmick? Lmao


Take out the racist part and they'd be faces


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

del rio, sin cara, khali, kofi better watch out


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Big E Langston vs booker at wrestlemania, make it happen vince


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Ziggler joining Jericho and Bryan in EC sweet.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

to everyone acting shocked it was actually a good promo..

uhh..

Dutch Mantell is a wrestling lifer .. he's been doing this a longgg long time so promoting is nothing new to him

I dig his accent  truly


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

Xenophobic bigotry? This can't possibly fail!


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Booker looking at Langston like, "I'll whip the tar outta you, boy."


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I cant even get over that Swagger promo. Fucking lol. People are going to boo this man out of the states its perfect.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Expect Ziggles to carry that match.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I know what's fucking wrong. Jack Swagger is allowed to wrestle and talk on a microphone in WWE. 

There's a fucking hillbilly in the ring cutting a better promo RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So Kane just has every night off and randomly gets thrown in to matches and is cool with that.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm falling asleep.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Why debut a racist character in the deep south? I'm pretty sure they were having a kick out of it.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Come on Booker. GM's have been "punishing" superstars with Kane matches for 12 years now. Newsflash, they aren't getting the message. Kane is a scrub. Kane wouldn't even be afraid to square off with Kane.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Daniel Bryan to cost Kane the match ?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Racism and PG go together so well.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ looking hot as hell in that red shirt. I'd frost her chin like a cupcake.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, I did not notice Swaggers lisp until just now. I'm afraid I don't know his manager but I liked him, he speaks, Swagger beasts, there is your midcard formula.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

oh shit booker and teddy long going all gangsta on us.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

That lesnar tune is awesome


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Henry, Orton, Bryan, Jericho, Swagger and Kane/Ziggler. Lineup for the chamber looks good.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

For a sec, I thought it was gonna be Ziggler VS Big E. Ziggler VS Kane is a tough call though. If Kane gets in, that could further the Hell No breakup, and Ziggler could further the Jericho feud.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

So Ziggler (C) vs. Del Rio vs. Jericho for the title at Mania? :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Who else likes that idea?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

SP103 said:


> *I know what's fucking wrong. Jack Swagger. *


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

almostfamous said:


> I cant even get over that Swagger promo. Fucking lol. People are going to boo this man out of the states its perfect.


Some states. In some he'll be cheered.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Ricardo voice* Rrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeecrrrrrrrrraaaaap


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

cindel25 said:


> So many young folks on here that have no clue who this man is....the struggle is real.


Some silly marks think wrestling began in the 2000s


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Duke Droese said:


> So Swagger's new gimmick is that he's being influenced by a racist? :lol












horrible. 

I was all about giving aggy Swagger a chance, but wow...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

If they're actually going to put some effort into repackaging Swagger then I guess that's a good sign. This manager is really going to help him out.

I still don't think he's going to make it anywhere too far but Swagger can be a fun midcard heel, either as the uber-patriot victory lap-taking goofball or this racist gimmick, I guess.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

That chair really did hit miz in the face lol


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I expect Ziggler to find some way to beat Kane and enter the Chamber, though the breakup tease with Hell No is still there.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Missed the first hour and a half...turn on the TV to see a replay of Lesnar throwing that chair at Miz' face last week....AWESOME


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Chair shot to the head :mark:


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Total Package said:


> So Kane just has every night off and randomly gets thrown in to matches and is cool with that.


Kane's golden years are behind him. His role right now is to put people over. He understands his job, and will do it well. Glen Jacobs...er...Kane, understands the business as well as anybody.


----------



## AMAN0S (Jul 11, 2007)

So Booker T and Teddy Long (two black men) are going to give Jack Swagger, someone who just cut a promo about how America doesn't need to have anyone who "looks different" in it, a spot in the Elimination Chamber match. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Swagger is probably being built to feud with Del Rio.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Kane/Ziggler sounds good to me.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

The Tony said:


> I'm falling asleep.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

What a pop for Miz.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Its official,I love Swagger's new heel gimmick because I actually hate people like his gimmick.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Miz no selling the beat down!!!


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

That promo was complete shit and Swagger will get absolutely nowhere.

Lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I guess Miz is still allowed on TV.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Not Miz, please not Miz.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> oh shit booker and teddy long going all gangsta on us.


And swagger has gone racist


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Clique said:


> but couldn't they just call him Dutch Mantel?


Yeah, pretty baffling to be honest, but maybe they're just keeping continuity from his Uncle Zebekiah name from back in the day. Even though 75% of the audience have no idea who he is.

Still, fucking nice surprise to see him back. (Y)


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> AJ looking hot as hell in that red shirt. I'd frost her chin like a cupcake.


:lmao :lmao :lmao



i...I agree though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Miz needs a hug. Not from me but from someone. Bless his heart.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler likes Miz now. When did this happen? When Miz turned face of course!


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

There's Miz!

And... I'm the only one on the thread who gives a shit!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Miz gets hit on the head with a chair...so he drops punk on his head.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is Swagger going to the mexican board like JBL did back in the day ?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Swagger gets a skinhead gimmick=Doesn't shave or cut his hair for a month.

WHAT

:austin


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*somebody is about to be dropped on their head*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd like to see what would happen if Miz dropped Lesnar on his head.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Racism and PG go together so well.


Don't even complain. The IWC wanted and whined for some sort of raunchy, edgy change, and now you're getting it.

Deal with it.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

This EC is also looking pretty good.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Here comes Miz acting all tough :lmao


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Great. Here comes the guy that almost broke CM Punk's neck on Saturday. #NiceSuplexMiz


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

if wwe wanted swagger to get himself heat, have him paint himself black and say he never gets airtime because wwe is racist....he would be the biggest heel in a month.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

So Swaggers manager is Clayton Bigsby.. "I look around see a lot of people who dont look like me.. ......s, Jews, Homer-sexuals, Mexicans, A-rabs, and all different sorts of ****** stink, and I hate em! wide nose havin, breathin all the white mans air.. think they're the best dancers!" 

I cant believe they thought this would get over..


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Ziggler, Bryan, Jericho in dat chamber :mark:


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Zookeeper is on WWE Active


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I love how WWE didn't pull this racist shit during Linda's election.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The Brown Horatio said:


> del rio, sin cara, khali, kofi better watch out


Don't forget Rey, Jinder, and Yoshi. 

Don't know if Sheamus, Drew and Wade count. They are foreign.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Damn. 

I'm going to be the only one here who isn't hating on The Miz, apparently.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MIZ 3:16 SAYS I JUST BROKE YOUR NECK.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Miz getting more IWC heat than the time Owen broke Austin's neck. LOL


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Who is Zeb Coulter? Swagger is pretty interesting these days...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

virus21 said:


> Take out the racist part and they'd be faces


Actually you could keep the racist part in and I imagine they'd still be faces to the average wrastlin' fan lol.

I'm not sure why they couldn't call Dutch Martell by his name. Maybe they thought the name 'Dutch' just doesn't scream racist American as much as 'Jeb'.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

AMAN0S said:


> So Booker T and Teddy Long (two black men) are going to give Jack Swagger, someone who just cut a promo about how America doesn't need to have anyone who "looks different" in it, a spot in the Elimination Chamber match. Makes perfect sense.


:jaydamn

looks bad on paper


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

The Shield have a t-shirt now
http://shop.wwe.com/The-Shield-"Jus...30211&utm_content=Post&utm_campaign=shieldtee


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> I'd like to see what would happen if Miz dropped Lesnar on his head.


1. Miz would shit himself even with the thought of suplexing Brock.

2. Miz's back couldn't hold up.

3. Miz couldn't run far or fast enough from the biblical annihilation that would follow.


----------



## AMAN0S (Jul 11, 2007)

Natsuke said:


> Don't even complain. The IWC wanted and whined for some sort of raunchy, edgy change, and now you're getting it.
> 
> Deal with it.


When did racism become edgy? :no:


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> AJ looking hot as hell in that red shirt. I'd frost her chin like a cupcake.


This x1000


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Don't forget Rey, Jinder, and Yoshi.
> 
> Don't know if Sheamus, Drew and Wade count. They are foreign.


Funaki jobs to Swagger on smackdown :vince2


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

No one could see that Swagger's character was going down this route? The moment he said he was being a real American that was the moment I knew he was gonna face Del Rio for the strap at Mania. 

WE! THE! PEOPLE!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

hope the miz doesnt almost injury anyone on his way to the ring


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> I'd like to see what would happen if Miz dropped Lesnar on his head.


I bet Hardcore Holly could give him a hint. :brock


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

J2D said:


> Damn.
> 
> I'm going to be the only one here who isn't hating on The Miz, apparently.


I'm not,


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

DAT TASH


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Miz getting more IWC heat than the time Owen broke Austin's neck. LOL


Botches happen all the time.

IWC is going to capitalize on it because it was The Miz. "OH SHIT, SEE. TOLD YOU HE'S BAD"

"Guys.. he's normally not a botch machine."

"NO, FIRE HIM. HE ALMOST BROKE PUNK'S NECK."

"Seriously, guys. Punk is apparently fine now."

"FUCK MIZ. FIRE HIM."


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait.. is thing going to go towards a "get ou ma country Alburrrtoaw" storyline?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> Don't even complain. The IWC wanted and whined for some sort of raunchy, edgy change, and now you're getting it.
> 
> Deal with it.


Complain? Ha ha, no. I think it's fucking hilarious, I'm merely pointing out the major flaw in having a racist gimmick on a PG fuckin' show.

It won't go over well at all with the majority of fans. Regardless of whether or not a few people on the internet enjoy it.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

J2D said:


> There's Miz!
> 
> And... I'm the only one on the thread who gives a shit!



No you're not. Miz fan here. (Y)


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Bringing in experienced guys who can carry off real heel characters as managers is among the smartest things WWE has done of late. Now I realize the anti-immigration, close-the-borders deal isn't pure heel among all demographics, but the promo was better than anything Swagger could have done on his own.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Needs more :brock*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

J2D said:


> Damn.
> 
> I'm going to be the only one here who isn't hating on The Miz, apparently.


Nah, I don't hate Miz. But you can definitely expect the hivemind to be even more pissy at him because he hurt Punk over the weekend.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Cesaro on the mic? I approve.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Miz needs a hug. Not from me but from someone. Bless his heart.












I'll take a hug from her too :steebiej


----------



## Tiger4959879 (Apr 2, 2008)

Lol at the racist old man getting support on this forum, shows your mindset. Anyways thankfully we have guys like Cena and Ryback who truly represent the US and brighten the nation's image. Those two are real heros


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Miz getting more IWC heat than the time Owen broke Austin's neck. LOL


Nah, nobody blamed Miz for THAT


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Let's go Cody


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Stache getting Buried by the Miz


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Miz better not squash Rhodes


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

That wasn't a racist promo. Simply because he doesn't like foreigners coming over to his country he's a racist? No. Now if he said I don't like this *insert ethnicity* that would have been racist. Simply because xenophobia and racism share a relationship does not mean that one caused the other or that one is required to be present with the other. 

Two separate but sometimes related ideas.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Don't forget Rey, Jinder, and Yoshi.
> 
> Don't know if Sheamus, Drew and Wade count. They are foreign.


well he did mention something about borders


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> AJ looking hot as hell in that red shirt. I'd frost her chin like a cupcake.












And you motherfucking guys complain about _me_ being over the top.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Cody Rhodes jobbing to The Miz? unk


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Digging The Miz's new attire.

Should be a good match. Cesaro on the commentary helps.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Lets hope Miz doesn't attempt to suplex cody.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

So what's the point of having this match? A filler match on Elimination Chamber, especially when Cesaro beat him clean already? gtf outta here with that shit.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

dan the marino said:


> Actually you could keep the racist part in and I imagine they'd still be faces to the average wrastlin' fan lol.
> 
> I'm not sure why they couldn't call Dutch Martell by his name. Maybe they thought the name 'Dutch' just doesn't scream racist American as much as 'Jeb'.


*
Yeah just give him a two-by-four and an American flag. HOOOOOOOOO!!!!*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Don't even complain. The IWC wanted and whined for some sort of raunchy, edgy change, and now you're getting it.
> 
> Deal with it.


The people begging for attitude era whined and complained about the time Paul and Punk made fun of King's heartattack too. I think the secret is all they really want is stale Rock promos with a tad bit of his homophobic content. Other than that, outrage at anything!


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Antonio Cesaro sounds like Tommy Wiseau if Tommy Wiseau could enunciate properly.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Hera said:


> The Shield have a t-shirt now
> http://shop.wwe.com/The-Shield-"Jus...30211&utm_content=Post&utm_campaign=shieldtee


indeed..here's the new Swagger shirts


http://www.cafepress.com/+kkk+t-shirts


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Goldust chants??? lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"Master of Mustachio" whatever is fucking retarded.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hera said:


> The Shield have a t-shirt now
> http://shop.wwe.com/The-Shield-"Jus...30211&utm_content=Post&utm_campaign=shieldtee


:yes


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Swagger should be ever better now that he has a mouthpiece.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Major fuck up on commentary by Cesaro lol.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> I'll take a hug from her too :steebiej


*5/10, too much forehead
*


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Goldust chants lol


----------



## MarcioDX99 (Feb 12, 2013)

goldust chants


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

You hurt the truth, Antonio?


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Tiger4959879 said:


> Lol at the racist old man getting support on this forum, shows your mindset. Anyways thankfully we have guys like Cena and Ryback who truly represent the US and brighten the nation's image. Those two are real heros


Hustle 
Loyalty
Cheating on your wife

:cena2


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Eh. Like both guys in the ring, like Cesaro. Not interested though.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Evilerk said:


> indeed..here's the new Swagger shirts
> 
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/+kkk+t-shirts


Lol. You sneaky bastard.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Cody teasing a Goldust feud. Goldust chants break out. *marks out*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Antonio's just a great dude.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Cesaro is really starting to find his voice. GREATNESS PERSONIFIED~!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Miz should just turn heel again. This run as face has been horrible. I would have never thought Alberto Del Rio's face run would have been better but it has been.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Cody cutting that promo how he is gonna move up the ranks, yet proceeds to job to The Miz unk2


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

LuN™ said:


> *5/10, too much forehead
> *


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

LuN™ said:


> *5/10, too much forehead
> *


You was looking at her forehead?????


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Evilerk said:


> indeed..here's the new Swagger shirts
> 
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/+kkk+t-shirts


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Really digging The Miz here, unlike most of the IWC here.

I know you guys despise the guy, but can we at least say he was pretty good here?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Was a good match, thanks antonio


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Evilerk said:


> indeed..here's the new Swagger shirts
> 
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/+kkk+t-shirts


They'll sell like hot cakes in NOLA this weekend!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Antonio Cesaro = William Regal with an accent


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Evilerk said:


> indeed..here's the new Swagger shirts
> 
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/+kkk+t-shirts


:lol


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

CESARO A FUCKING BOSS


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Holy shit he's strong!


----------



## Da Hammer (Jan 8, 2013)

holy shit that was awesome


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Holy shit, that is awesome :lmao*


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

DAT QUAD STRENGTH

GIF 

:mark:


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok, that was awesome by Cesaro.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cesaro, what a baysht.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cesaro and Miz STILL feuding?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Goddamn, Claudio is so fucking strong. I don't know about anyone else but I'm enjoying this feud.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hahaha go Antonio


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Holy shit Cezaro

I want a fucking gif of that


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Miz BERRIED!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

someone needs to .gif that shit.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:lmao Cesaro swinging Miz around


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

that's creative!


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

LMAO at Cesaro swinging Miz around.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Cesaro is a beast.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:StephenA Why is Cody being treated like this?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cesaro with dat creativity.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOLMIZ


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Raw is Great Guys beating up Douchebags. Add Miz to the list.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

holy shit!

Cesaro just killed Miz


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

There's the punishment for dropping punk


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Boss


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Cesaro - "THAT'S WHAT YOU GET FOR DROPPING PUNK BITCH!"

:lmao Cesaro is awesome.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Cesaro :mark: :mark:


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

If that didn't cement Cesaro as a future main-eventer.... something else will. Someone get a gif STAT!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Dat attack :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm definitely not going to go on the Miz hate train for simply fucking up a move when it's expected that shit like that will happen in this profession. Punk has fucked people up in that ring accidentally as well. Rey's broken nose says what's up.




abrown0718 said:


> I'll take a hug from her too :steebiej


Yes! I would too. We'd be fabulous bosom buddies.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Holy Shit....Cesaro just shot to mg number 2 guy hey cesaro punk says thanx


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

classic gif coming up roffffffffffffffffllllllllllllllll


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

DAMN Cesaro trying to out do Lesnar in the Destroy Miz challenge. Someone gif that!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Cesaro once again shows off that GODLY strength. I like this guy.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

And that's your punishment for nearly killing the WWE's top heel you fucking ***.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cesaro can Lift


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Kill Miz the sequel holy shit Cesaro!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Goddamn @ Cesaro owning the Miz.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao 

Cesaro is such a boss.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Cesaro is fucking amazing, that beatdown was really cool to watch.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

LuN™ said:


> *5/10, too much forehead
> *


You're not looking at her tits? ***.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn, Cesaro entered God mode, I don't even think he's tired after that.


----------



## Tiger4959879 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hera said:


> Hustle
> Loyalty
> Cheating on your wife
> 
> :cena2


Still a better American than you. Learn to respect our heroes and Cena is one of them


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

SOMEBODY MAKE A GIF WITH CESARO FUCKING UP MIZ PLEASE!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn, Cesaro got some fucking retard strength! :jay2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just got Cheerleader Melissa images in my head from that spot.
Swoon.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy shit, Natalya has the voice of a ******.


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

Reminded me of one of Jason's kills lol.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

okay WWE, Linda 2013...


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Cesaro should do that in matches.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus Christ Cesaro finds new ways to impress me each week. That was just awesome.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

o jeeeezzzzz i hav to joinz dis wrasslemania weading chawwengeeeeeeeeeeeee unk2


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

cesaro needs to do that move to the writers of this show


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Evilerk said:


> indeed..here's the new Swagger shirts
> 
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/+kkk+t-shirts


That's a nice kid-sized Sheriff Rainey shirt. :bron4


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

And here comes the botch comments.

Yes everyone, Miz is the first guy to ever botch.

Ignore the fact Punk did, Lesnar did, Orton did, Cena did, HBK did, Triple H did, Rock did. Fucking Miz, you're the only one that has ever botched.

What's a Sin Cara?


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro (Jan 22, 2013)

Well Miz just got destroyed.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Amber B said:


> I'm definitely not going to go on the Miz hate train for simply fucking up a move when it's expected that shit like that will happen in this profession. Punk has fucked people up in that ring accidentally as well. Rey's broken nose says what's up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you had me at bosom:cool2


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Wish brodus clay could read to me before i go to bed


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Jesus, look at those kids! Someone get Dutch Mantell back in the ring!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

That was great. Cesaro is pretty strong.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Fuck off Clay those kids give no shits about you or your love for reading.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WWE sometimes is so all over the place.

Violence.
Racist promos.
More Violence.
Read Books Kids.
Violence.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I wonder if The Rock is here tonight


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I hate it when a big beat down happens to advance a feud, Cesaro just laying out Miz in this case, and the next segment is something lame like the WWE promoting reading. It doesn't flow.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I love a good punishment stiffing. GIF dat Cesaro awesomeness.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

That indeed was fantastic.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Tiger4959879 said:


> Still a better American than you. Learn to respect our heroes and Cena is one of them


:bosh Cena a hero? What!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mr. Saintan said:


> Reminded me of one of Jason's kills lol.


lol like this


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Now THAT... *puts sunglasses on* was "awesome".


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I love how they advertise the Rock being there like "THE ROCK WILL ACTUALLY BE HERE LIVE TONIGHT!" ...

Not like he's , you know... THE FUCKING WWE CHAMPION OR ANYTHING.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

J2D said:


> Really digging The Miz here, unlike most of the IWC here.
> 
> I know you guys despise the guy, but can we at least say he was pretty good here?


Miz is my dude, but good luck getting people on you side, especially after almost hurting Punk


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Nearly into the final hour and damn I can't find one negative about Raw.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Brodus Clay was actually there to work on his reading.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

SPCDRI said:


> I love a good punishment stiffing.


*Wrestling... not gay at all. :hitgirl*


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Tensi and brodus clay next match


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Ph3n0m said:


> Now THAT... *puts sunglasses on* was "awesome".


(Y)


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Flame of Olympus said:


> DAMN Cesaro trying to out do Lesnar in the Destroy Miz challenge. Someone gif that!


That would be a fun gimmick, and would rival Slater vs the Legends leading up to Raw 1000. Who can Destroy Miz this week?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Cookie Monster said:


> Nearly into the final hour and damn I can't find one negative about Raw.


Cena, Ryback, and Sheamus vs. 3MB??


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

So 2 hours down, RAW has been GREAT and we've still got Rock, The Shield, and probably more PUNK/HEYMAN. 

How will WWE fuck it up and have everyone calling this the worst episode of Raw ever, within the next 60 minutes?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

HHHGame78 said:


> Cena, Ryback, and Sheamus vs. 3MB??


Wasn't as bad as it could of been at all


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> You're not looking at her tits? ***.


*
Not my kind of tátás too, I like them as round as possible, not shaped like a fried egg

When she's older, she's going to end up like this
*


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> I wonder if The Rock is here tonight


We all wonder if our brains are here tonight. Oh wait ! This is wrestling. :genius


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> Nearly into the final hour and damn I can't find one negative about Raw.


So far I'd say this has been quite easily the most consistently entertaining RAW since they moved to 3 hours. ...Though saying that I may have just screwed us over.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> Nearly into the final hour and damn I can't find one negative about Raw.


Challenge accepted: Tensai and Brodus up next.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

abrown0718 said:


> Miz is my dude, but good luck getting people on you side, especially after almost hurting Punk


I honestly don't give a shit.

I've learned something about the IWC. I love it here, but it's filled of some of the most hateful fucks out there, who ignore the fact Punk and Lesnar [The two IWC likes to favor] have also botched at some point.

I'm not HUGE on The Miz, but damn. Lay off the guy. He's not a Sin Cara.


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

"Rock will be here tonight. No really, get excited, he's actually here, isn't that awesome? Isn't it, we're so honored. And don't forget. He's here live..... TONIGHT!"


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Duke Droese said:


> So 2 hours down, RAW has been GREAT and we've still got Rock, The Shield, and probably more PUNK/HEYMAN.
> 
> How will WWE fuck it up and have everyone calling this the worst episode of Raw ever, within the next 60 minutes?


Best RAW of da year, cena is turning heels tonight!!!!


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Well it's simple how RAW can be fucked up ; Rock comes out and says "Cookie Puss" and "Twinkie Tits" over and over again for a half an hour straight.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Sick of seeing shane ward


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*meanwhile at WWE HQ*. 
Yes man: What do you think we should do with Cody Rhodes after his star making performance at the Royal Rumble.
Vince: Have him lose three weeks straight on Raw, therefore making him look like a loser, just how I like my mid card heels.
Yes man: FUCKING GENIUS


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Next week Henry complets the Kill Miz trilogy.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Don't Jinx this Raw, Please


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Damn Rosa


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Alright Rosa


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oooooh Rosa!!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This Raw hasn't been bad so far. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:kobe4 Rosa Mendes


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Challenge accepted: Tensai and Brodus up next.


Lol you are correct sir.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Holy fucking Rosa. 

Actually, that's exactly what I'd do.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rosa dancing :lmao
This bitch.


----------



## Da Hammer (Jan 8, 2013)

OMG Rosa instant boner that dance gave me. GIF please!


----------



## Tiger4959879 (Apr 2, 2008)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> :bosh Cena a hero? What!


Well guys like Cena and Ryback truly represent our great nation. But I guess you won't agree as most of you were cheering on that racist promo and also other despicable promos like King's heart attack being mocked. You should learn from Cena .


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Rosa Mendes!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Rosa :mark:

TENSAI! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gah, fucking Brodus.

I called your momma, Brodus. And I told her she should have fucking aborted you.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Tensai not impressed.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Tensai! No way :lmao*


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Rosa would get the business


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh my. KILL IT WITH FIRE.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

That tag-team.. :lmao


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Duke Droese said:


> So 2 hours down, RAW has been GREAT and we've still got Rock, The Shield, and probably more PUNK/HEYMAN.
> 
> How will WWE fuck it up and have everyone calling this the worst episode of Raw ever, within the next 60 minutes?


DAT EPIC JINX! Here we go down the toilet


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Tensai with those rape eyes at Naomi and Cameron.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

fuck


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

It's TENCLAY.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

J2D said:


> I honestly don't give a shit.
> 
> I've learned something about the IWC. I love it here, but it's filled of some of the most hateful fucks out there, who ignore the fact Punk and Lesnar [The two IWC likes to favor] have also botched at some point.
> 
> I'm not HUGE on The Miz, but damn. Lay off the guy. He's not a Sin Cara.


But is it that if the Miz hate has been there for awhile because his face turn's a failure and that he's been pretty rubbish for longer then that? Has nothing to do with him and the botch this weekend, that's just another reason for the list.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Tensai is totally breaking into a dance before this segment is over.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Tensai finally having fun. I like him face because we get to see some offense from him. 

BALDO BOMB :mark:


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

I must watch this to see if Tensai will dance.

Colon cousins


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Its no let the pigeons loose


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Fat dancing guys are going to ruin the tag div


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

LuN™ said:


> *
> Not my kind of tátás too, I like them as round as possible, not shaped like a fried egg
> 
> When she's older, she's going to end up like this
> ...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i guess when Vince is paying you, self-pride means nothing...shame about tensai, really.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Tensai is a face, i didint knew it.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Well obviously Naomi will get more in ring experience by dancing......WTF are they doing to her?!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I am unhappy with Tensai becoming a comedy character. I think I was the only one who liked him as a mid card heel...


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

this match is gonna be horrible. Gonna go check on my food.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I feel like the only acceptable culmination of this gimmick is Tensai dancing in his full Lord Tensai get-up for some reason.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Rosa :yum::yum::yum::yum:


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So Tensai is face now?


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

That "jerking two dicks off" move is soo cool, Brodus.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

And here we have Tensai in his final form: comedy jobber. This seems to be the basic downfall of WWE's monsters. Dominate for months with as basic a characters as possible, lose in an unspectacular fashion, job to midcarders, job to everyone, comedy jobber. Now I'd say he'll be released soon but if I remember correctly he signed a pretty long contract.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

ffs wish wwe would just let guys like this go....they do not realise the difference between something funny and serious like the d bry/kane pairing compared to something that is just embarrassing and a waste of time


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

That entrance felt weird.. more than usual lol.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Seriously I wish it was just the JBL show


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

"I wonder what Rosa does for a talent?"

(inserts 97 HBK GIF) :lol


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

J2D said:


> And here comes the botch comments.
> 
> Yes everyone, Miz is the first guy to ever botch.
> 
> ...


Accidentally connecting with one of your signature moves is not the same as trying a move you don't normally move and executing it poorly. Miz should not have been trying do a power-move like a stalling suplex in the first place, so if it was his idea it was a bad one and he is responsible for mis-timing it and dropping Punk on his head.

Thats not the same as botching an impact move like a knee to the face, or a kick to the head, theres always an chance that you might actually connect with such a move, but when doing something like a suplex the #1 priority is to not drop the person on their head/neck. Miz fucked up, accept it, the IWC agreeing on something doesnt make it wrong and doesnt make it cool to disagree just to go against the grain. in this case people are right to be shitting on Miz for this. He's been with WWE for almost 10 years now, he shouldnt be botching suplexes or trying moves he isn't sure he can perform correctly.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

David Banner said:


> Lol you are correct sir.


I don't wanna take all the credit. The App sometimes announces the next segment during the commercial break.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

WWE making a good job out of a bad situation. The WWE crowd never really fully embraced Tensai's character. So instead of keeping him a monster heel, they turned him face.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Rosa


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Tensai and Brodus are going to be tag champs.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well....that was...alrighty then....


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Okay, next.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Must be odd for Brodus and Tensai to not play the role of job toys this week.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

That squash.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Getting a lot of filler in the 2nd hour.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

dan the marino said:


> comedy *jobber*.


He hasn't lost a match since turning face.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Tensai & Clay next tag champs....uh oh.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Well, am i the only one who likes this tag team?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

It's the new T'n'A, except the TnA refers to Cameron and Naomi.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

J2D said:


> I honestly don't give a shit.
> 
> I've learned something about the IWC. I love it here, but it's filled of some of the most hateful fucks out there, who ignore the fact Punk and Lesnar [The two IWC likes to favor] have also botched at some point.
> 
> I'm not HUGE on The Miz, but damn. Lay off the guy. He's not a Sin Cara.


I like Miz, but people have hated him for a while now. I actually think he'd make a good face but the obnoxious jokey character he has right now is pretty... Cena-ish.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

dan the marino said:


> And here we have Tensai in his final form: comedy jobber. This seems to be the basic downfall of WWE's monsters. Dominate for months with as basic a characters as possible, lose in an unspectacular fashion, job to midcarders, job to everyone, comedy jobber. Now I'd say he'll be released soon but if I remember correctly he signed a pretty long contract.


I don't know about that. I worry that the WWE sees the next face team to hold the titles once Kane/DB finally end.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh shit that was a nice spot


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Man, all 3 of them got buried.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah the stuff Cameron was doing on Tough Enough was really important wasn't it? Takes alot of work and training to get in the ring and jump up and down and shake your ass. Just a lesson to the future women if Tough Enough ever gets another season, don't worry about wrestling and training just get big tits and make sure you can shake your ass.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can't believe the divas portion was more exciting then the match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOLROSA.

Rosa just got drilled. Not the first time, I'm sure.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

NAOMI!!!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

That was....uh....pretty awful.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Tensaï get the pin, Clay theme after. :wwelogic:


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> But is it that if the Miz hate has been there for awhile because his face turn's a failure and that he's been pretty rubbish for longer then that? Has nothing to do with him and the botch this weekend, that's just another reason for the list.


"He's been rubbish."
Somehow, I see me getting that "Annoying Miz fan" nickname sooner or later. I'm not trying to kiss the guys ass, I know he's not much.

But damn, I'm so sick of the fucking hate on him. The guy puts his heart into it. I know it's not saying much, but he's not THAT bad. I thought he was really entertaining in that match with Rhodes. I think he's entertaining in general. No where near my favorites, but sure I'll defend the guy. 

His face turn is shit, but you shouldn't just blame him for it. Blame UnCreative. 



And wow, even the diva got buried today.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

They should wear cheerleader outfits everynight.


----------



## Da Hammer (Jan 8, 2013)

Shockingly i enjoyed this segment. lol tensai face turn i'm liking


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

rimo not bad Rosa.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Naomi and Cameron owning Rosa was the best part of the match.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL at Tensai and Brodus with the burying shovels!


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

DIVA VIOLENCE!!!! WOWOWOWOW!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Riding the pony? God, King, you idiot.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Naomi has been wearing that Malaysian french wave for the last 2 months now. Girl, rotate it.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Best move of the match was the funkadactyles


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Please dance Tensai.

Oh shit! I don't know who's who but that was awesome.

:lol @ Tensai


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Funkadactyls just went up 5000 cool points, that was just fucking gold.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I like this tagteam. WTF


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Now let's name the team of Brodus/Tensai.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Even Rosa just got jobbed out right der.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So are Cameron & Naomi going to ignore that Tensai routinely beat the shit out of his corner man whenever he lost?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

i don't even know what to say...


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Clay and Tensai have now both been in the WWE for quite some time and yet neither one has made any real advancement... and then you realize that perhaps it's because neither superstar has been involved in a *single* feud since their debut. It's been nothing but random jobber matches up until this point for both characters.

And the WWE wonders why no one gets over.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

The Shield

next!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Noami and Cameron showing some in-ring skills? ME LIKE!


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*I wanna see Cesaro vs. Jericho at WM. Book it Vince.

And I also want that Cesaro gif.*



LadyCroft said:


> *Wrestling... not gay at all. :hitgirl*


*There is nothing gay about grown men rolling around in the ring. *ositivity


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*YESSSS THE SHIELD UP NEXT!

Finally :mark:*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

That was actually bearable. Kept short, and Naomi got to show off a little. Perfectly inoffensive. As inoffensive as two fat guys dancing can be anyway.


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

Shield promo :O


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

inc SHIELD bomb!!

ROMAN REIGNS!! :O

*marking out*


----------



## MarcioDX99 (Feb 12, 2013)

shield finaly


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The Shield next!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Shield promo next :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

You know what, he's getting wins, he's a face now so he gets booked strong, maybe he likes dancing, I'll live with it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tensai's face turn > Miz lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Now let's name the team of Brodus/Tensai.


Fat bastards.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Up next:


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

The shovel dance was symbolic.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope no one interrupts this..


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Now let's name the team of Brodus/Tensai.


Fat With Tats.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

James1o1o said:


> He hasn't lost a match since turning face.


Vito never lost a match after putting on a dress either.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

YASSS! My ladies!!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I stopped watching Raw after Bryan stole the show


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I thought I saw Tensai doing the Gangsta style dance with Brodus. Someone must of slipped LSD into my food.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Funkadactyls looked super fucking hot,Loved their attire.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Tensai is a better Funkasaurus than that other guy.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

The Shield cuts a promo..

THE ROCK interrupts and comes down

FIGHT GOES DOWN

Shield leaves Rock a bloodied broken mess in the ring once again

#RATINGS!!


----------



## Valdarok (Jan 16, 2009)

'Ride the pony, ride the pony'.... Its called gangnam style you out of touch poor excuse for a commentator.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

lot of people on here will cream themselves if ambrose uses the mic


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Now let's name the team of Brodus/Tensai.


How Albert got his Groove Back.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Now let's name the team of Brodus/Tensai.


or the Hip Hop Hippos.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

So no Taker tonight since the top of the hour is starting with the Shield I'm assuming?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Amber B said:


> Naomi has been wearing that Malaysian french wave for the last 2 months now. Girl, rotate it.


She out there on that road... Ain't nobody got time for that! 8*D


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Good shield promo there


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> I stopped watching Raw after Bryan stole the show


Cookie?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> *Rosa just got drilled. Not the first time, I'm sure*.


haha...good one!! :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Now let's name the team of Brodus/Tensai.


Team Man Tits


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Someone fan Amber please... a preemptive fan.*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Kaz and Daniels did Gangnam Style better than Tensai and Clay did.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ambrose on the mic..


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Naomi and Cameron....save the divas division...PLEASE


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Claybert
Brodus and Bernard
Albertosaurus

So many choices.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

btw you people are SAD for not knowing who Dutch Martell is

it's trending on twitter but you iwc marks are like "whose the old fat white guy with swagger?"

yep, Dutch Martell is TRENDING on twitter

:no:


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Punter said:


> So no Taker tonight since the top of the hour is starting with the Shield I'm assuming?


We still have some time for AT LEAST the bells to toll.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

King doesn't know what Gangnam Style is, even I have only heard of it by name only.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That's irrelevant said:


> or the Hip Hop Hippos.


That name would suit them!! lol :cheer


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

J2D said:


> "He's been rubbish."
> Somehow, I see me getting that "Annoying Miz fan" nickname sooner or later. I'm not trying to kiss the guys ass, I know he's not much.
> 
> But damn, I'm so sick of the fucking hate on him. The guy puts his heart into it. I know it's not saying much, but he's not THAT bad. I thought he was really entertaining in that match with Rhodes. I think he's entertaining in general. No where near my favorites, but sure I'll defend the guy.
> ...


Well I mean for the most part I think everyone puts their heart into it (except maybe for Orton) but that doesn't mean they're good in the roles they are in. All I'm saying is the hate for Miz didn't just start this weekend, it's been there for awhile.

And part of the blame can go to him because Creative may be horrible at setting it up but he's the one doing the promos that make him come off as more obnoxious then most of the heels he's talking to.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

TripleG said:


> So are Cameron & Naomi going to ignore that Tensai routinely beat the shit out of his corner man whenever he lost?


Wait a minute...what happened to that Sacklemato fellow?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Shield :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Ambrose on the mic..


If only I could combine the qualities of Ambrose and Rollins. Got damn.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sandmaaaaaaaan


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

You know what, good for Tensai. Now, promotime!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

dan the marino said:


> Vito never lost a match after putting on a dress either.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

THE SHIELD!! :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

time to go hide. Dean Ambrose marks about to come out


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Here we go.

Damn, absolutely no reaction for The Shield, the fuck Nashville?*


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

SIERA, HOTEL, INDIA, ECHO, LIMA, DELTA.

SHIELD.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Time for the Shield promo!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> Ambrose on the mic..


Don't get your hopes up he'll likely talk for 30 seconds then hand over the mike down the line to Rollins and then Reigns letting them each talk for a minute then they'll get interrupted by the super friends.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

The Shield has arrived!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Here come the shield


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

My body is ready for you Ambrose!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

It's about damn time. In ring promo from The Shield. Its been long overdue.


----------



## Megalax5 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hour 2 is in the books: 

- That Uncle Zeb from Blu Brother days? 

- Swagger/Cesaro tag team a comin'? 

- I giggle every time I see Dolph's briefcase. Looks like it went through a trash compact. 

- Why does Vince have to wait until he recoops to fire Heyman? He talked to him over the phone. Why not do it then? 

- Dancing Fat guy = Funny. Two dancing fat guys = Awesome!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh boy the Shield. Time for the IWC to get a Nuclear boner over 3 guys who can't fucking wrestle.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

THE SHIELD!!! THE SHIELD IS HERE

Incoming ROCK Beatdown!

Reigns gonna go HAM on his cousin again

rock gonna be nothing but a broken bloodied mess in the middle of that ring :

#BelieveInTheShield


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I like that the crowd knows exactly where to look for them now.

AMBROSE SPEAKING :mark:


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

After The Shield we got

Ziggler/Kane + Rock


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Ambrose on a live mic. :mark:


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

The Burial dance. Man they could've just had him go back to being Albert


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That's irrelevant said:


> or the Hip Hop Hippos.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Ambrose on the mic again.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Shield's theme music reminds me. 

Who else knows the NATO phonetic alphabet?


----------



## Macharius (Oct 6, 2011)

Ambrose on that mic man! Fucking-A!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Ambrose.......so so good


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Enjoy the last promo by them


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Moxley forever sounding like he was at the bar with Scott Hall.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Fucking asshole with the one "What" chant in the front row....

Austin lives.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Ambrose on the mic :mark:

NO ROLLINS. GO AWAY.

*Sorry Amber, but...**


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

My body is ready for you Seth!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Roman Reign's voice LOL


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

One fucking moron in the stands chanting "what?" Give it a rest already.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

ambrose sound like eric young,


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Rollins isn't even bad on the mic


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Damn.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

WHERE U AT?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Commentary on Raw is pretty much unbearable these days.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Rollins stole the promo

"WHERE YOU AT?! COME ON!"

oh snap

shit just got real

Rollins stole the shield promo


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Come at me bro


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

What chants. Thank you Austin.

Liking this Ambrose.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Incoming The Rock..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did Rollins just yell come? Someone check on Amber.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Joe Swanson, I mean Roman Reigns here.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Clique said:


> Shield :mark:


That picture of Trish in your sig causes my penis make maneuvers in my trousers.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

fuck this lame ass group.

the only thing remotely interesting about them is that Reigns kinda looks like Khal Drogo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't think Rollins is as bad as people make him out to be.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Can't we just let Ambrose talk and the other two just bro-hug by a turnbuckle


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

The shield vs old nexus make it happen


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I swear, if I had a can of pepper spray readily available...just in case, I would.
But Rollins :ass


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Cena just fails at life.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Rollins got it right.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Khal Drogo is the best member of the Shield.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

"You fail everyday when you get up and exist!"

The Shield wins at life.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm sorry, I know it's not popular to say so around here, but Ambrose has been corny as fuck everytime he's had a mic since getting called up.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

"When you get up and exist" :lmao


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Rollins calling Cena out

SETH ROLLINS YOU GOT BALLS SON

i mark for Reigns but Rollins

YOU THE MAN TONIGHT!

"WHERE YOU AT?!"


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Damn. Good line from rollins. Cena fails everyday when he gets up and exists


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Reigns has beautiful hair, no ****.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Rollins is pretty good on the mic, dunno what everyone's on about..


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

rollins just sad it


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

TJC93 said:


> Rollins isn't even bad on the mic


eh

I'm more impressed with Roman Reigns actually, that guy is fucking intimidating to say the least.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Rollins seems so out of place...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

They are still going with this "Injustice" shit? Holy fuck. I can't buy the amnesia pills from WWE.com fast enough apparently.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I just got pregnant by Roman! Omg yessss!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Great promo


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well I mean for the most part I think everyone puts their heart into it (except maybe for Orton) but that doesn't mean they're good in the roles they are in. All I'm saying is the hate for Miz didn't just start this weekend, it's been there for awhile.
> 
> And part of the blame can go to him because Creative may be horrible at setting it up but he's the one doing the promos that make him come off as more obnoxious then most of the heels he's talking to.


I understand that. I mean, it's more of a response to people saying he's not dedicated. I think the guy truly loves wrestling. I think he does have some talent.

Is he overly pushed? Sure. Is his face turn kinda annoying? Sure. Is he completely talentless? I completely disagree. I think he's really entertaining to watch. 

He's a great mid-carder. He didn't need a main event push, but I do like the guy. I wish they would've just kept him heel though.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rollins is doing Banes voice too!? :lol


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Ambrose is too fucking awesome when he's talking


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

"The John Cena Problem"


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Ambrose. :mark:


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Shield speaking dat truth.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

He's amazing on the mic but his facial expressions are hilarious.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

"The John Cena Problem" will now be used forum-wide on here.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

This Shield promo is fucking awesome.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ambrose with those face expressions.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

They are just shitting on Cena right now!!! Eliminate the John Cena problem!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't deal.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Fucking ambrose


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I don't think Rollins is as bad as people make him out to be.


He's not. He's unfairly compared to Ambrose who is on a completely different level to the majority of the roster.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dean Ambrose is hilarious.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Dickaide?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

we do need to solve the John Cena problem


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

John Cena Problem.
Liking The Shield already.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

IWC spewing in their pants right now.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ambrose for president 2016


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The John Cena Problem.

So true.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Shield talking TRUTH right now :mark:

#JohnCenaProblem


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

RAWgasm


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> fuck this lame ass group.
> 
> the only thing remotely interesting about them is that Reigns kinda looks like Khal Drogo.


 i never brought that up before but it's so true.. and also the reaosn REIGNS is the savior of the WWE

he IS KHAL DROGO!

#Beastmode


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Boys are going in on Cena


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

They doing their thing right now.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

the shield thinking what we're thinking dafuq


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I hope no one interrupts here, this is a great promo


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Seth "Fuck the System" Rollins :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*This promo is even making me like Rollins on the mic, holy shiznits.*


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

This promo :mark::mark:. 

Seriously, way to speak the truth.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I keep wanting Reigns to say, "Hey, Chico".*


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Reigns..damn.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

The Shield of the IWC


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

John Cena Problem.

These guys are awesome.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Cena responsible for Sheamus?

:HHH2


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Cena is lawful evil and the Shield is chaotic good/justice.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Does Reigns remind anyone of that dumb kryptonian from superman II


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The John Cena Problem DVD....coming soon to wweshop


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This promo is just as epic as I thought it would be.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So Shield = IWC


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Ambrose is f'n awesome


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ambrose owning it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So The Shield = The IWC

Guess who wins the battle this sunday.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

What a dissapointing-ass "promo".

Is Moxley on crack?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Ambrose KILLED IT!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DEM SAMOAN ROOTS


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Moxley's gonna randomly talk about his whore mom any second now. I'm inlove. :lmao


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

THE SHIELD IS SHOOTING ON JOHN CENA

THIS IS A SHOOT

shield is shooting cena

WHERE YOU AT?! WHERE YOU AT HUH

#pipebomb


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Another great promo


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Rollins looks like the CM Punk from a few years back

Dean Ambrose the next face of WWE


----------



## Da Hammer (Jan 8, 2013)

Ambrose is amazing! Impressed beyond belief by all 3 though. Great Promo!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

LOLambrose

"The Shale"


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Yawn*

The Shield is beyond boring. Shitty promo.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"WHERE YOU AT?!" Rollins fucking killing it :lmao :lmao


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Fucking Ambrose , incredible.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Get lesnar out there


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Loving Roman Reigns' intensity right now.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I love it when Reigns yells, "Believe in the Shield!"


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

IT'S NOT ABOUT THE MONEY...IT'S ABOUT SENDING A MESSAGE.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

In b4 Rocky


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*jizzes*


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Tyler Black can talk after all, Roman shocked me with how effective he was, and Dean fucking blew me away. Like I thought the whole Dean Ambrose talk was just empty hype but that was fucking awesome.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Awesome fucking promo.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ambrose reminds me of Health ledger's Joker


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

the shield needs to die already.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Who turned off the lights this time???


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Sigh, it's not the Undertaker.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ambrose's facial expressions are on point! :lmao


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

All this focus on Cena in this promo leads me to believe that he is behind The Shield. #FantasyHeelTurn


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Dammit, thought that was Undertaker for a bit. *


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"WHERE YOU AT"?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow. Fucking seriously. Fucking...seriously.

Power Rangers needed a black out? Are- are you serious? Come on.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Aw I thought it was 'Taker


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Little part of me was expecting The Undertaker for some reason.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

Shield's going over this Sunday.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

UNDERTAKER!!! UNDERTAKER

OH MY GOD

OH MY EFFIN GO

oh

damnit


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I THOUGHT THAT WAS TAKER

FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> Cena responsible for Sheamus?
> 
> :HHH2


:lol


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Is the light guy heel or face? GOD!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SP103 said:


> They are still going with this "Injustice" shit? Holy fuck. I can't buy the amnesia pills from WWE.com fast enough apparently.





RenegadexParagon said:


> *Yawn*
> 
> The Shield is beyond boring. Shitty promo.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Fuck the burial Superfriends.


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

damnit quit turning out the lights and not bring out Taker!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Rollins can actually talk. I don't get it. Its just his voice sometimes

Ambrose is perfect

Reigns is good at keeping it short

The superfriends emerge


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Boring.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

What the fuck. Shit way to end a segment.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Jesus cloverfield cameras.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hear the boos?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Macharius (Oct 6, 2011)

The Shield; They're so good to give that young and upcoming star John Cena the win at Elimination Chamber.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> Ambrose reminds me of Health ledger's Joker


Ledger got his joke from watching Moxley (ambrose) in dragons gate


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

God fucking damnit, people need to stop using the blackout thing. Every damn time I think Taker is coming out.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

MTheBehemoth said:


> What a dissapointing-ass "promo".
> 
> Is Moxley on crack?


No that's just him


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

and it was destroyed by these 3 *******. Beautiful promo destroyed.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

I swear I was waiting for Taker's bell toll


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Fuck You WWE, I thought it was Taker


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Crowd brawl


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

I dig the shield. Lol at cena's sneaker almost coming off


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

That was horrible. What the hell the guy in the middle doing with his facial expressions during this promo?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

GTFO Superbestfriends!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So this is going to be made an Elimination Chamber, right?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, I thought when the lights came back on we would see the 2nd half of the super bowl.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

RenegadexParagon said:


> *Yawn*
> 
> The Shield is beyond boring. Shitty promo.


Well, I think you're wrong.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Cool brawl.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Once again, the good guys are hypocrites.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Team Burial gets the upper hand two weeks in a row? Shield WINS on Sunday.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

did cena just injured himself?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Cena... ends with kids surrounding him.
Yes, he's the fucking Superman


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Shield is winning sunday, cena got the last laugh


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Cena goes for the pose and steals taker's light powers.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

had to redo the segment from last week cuz the crowd in atlanta sucked so bad


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The symbolism of all the fat fans behind Ryback yelling "Feed Me More" is great.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Omg...fuck these three superheroes.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why do we still have 2 face commentators


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Ryback jerking off the air again.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I actually despise Jerry Lawler more than any in ring performer in the WWE right now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shield went down tonight, maybe they will win on Sunday? That's what the Raw formula usually is.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> So this is going to be made an Elimination Chamber, right?


No its three on three match


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That's how their match EC is ending. Deal with it, people.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Really hope team supermen get battered on Sunday.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

These guys are amazing. It's gonna suck watching them get buried on Sunday though. At least we got an epic promo out of it.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Good RAW so far.

What a waste of Cody Rhodes though.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

that is why I never go to live events, only retards are in audience. fpalm


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

KingOfKings said:


> I actually despise Jerry Lawler more than any in ring performer in the WWE right now.


He's legit awful


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Some of those folks in the crowd should definitely NOT be fed anymore...


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

wish undertake came down and tombstoned all 6 wankers


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Notice Cena doesn't turn around and punch fans in the face like certain "Punks" when in the crowd?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't need to see the rest of the show. I'm dead.

My fascination with Moxley is back like all hell but Rollins....


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That was pretty good.

And if classic WWE booking is anything to go by, The Shield might actually get the win at EC considering the Superfriends have the upper-hand.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

15 bucks Punk is name dropping Hurricane Katrina sunday for cheap heat


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Ricezilla said:


> the shield needs to die already.


This.

Stupid group. Stupid storyline.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Superfriends using the blackout tactic after straight up challenging the Shield unk2 Such great babyfaces.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Hmmm, Cena gets the upper-hand on RAW, could it be SHIELD are getting the win at EC. No, I dare not believe. I must not.

Anyway, O.K promo, Rollins is a natural baby-face though and he always seems like he's pretending to fit in with his friends. Ambrose is O.K but the role limits him from me really getting attached.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I wished the blackout was Taker, would be awesome.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I LOVE HIM!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

The Shield really needs to win Sunday. They have run scared for two straight weeks. That's some Aces & Eights type stuff right there.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Have the lights go out so you can get a cheap attack on the shield. What a nobel face things for Cena and co. to do. Bullshit. And if Michael Cole and Jerry "the fucktard" Lawler don't shut up already. Nice another recap.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

OMG!That Sheamus facial reaction, like he's at The Most Magical Place On Earth, disney world


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

:lmao Come on...the promo from the Shield wasn't even good. Way too scripted. Ambrose looked like a freaking clown by trying way too hard.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Notice Cena doesn't turn around and punch fans in the face like certain "Punks" when in the crowd?


Punk was actually being pushed and hit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Shield went down tonight, maybe they will win on Sunday? That's what the Raw formula usually is.


Yep, I think the shield will pin Sheamus at the PPV


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

Why do people think Rollins can't talk? He's fine, the only problem is that he doesn't sound threatening enough. When he turns face it won't be much of an issue though.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Notice Cena doesn't turn around and punch fans in the face like certain "Punks" when in the crowd?


Cena didn't have his head pushed 10 times by other "punks"


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

JBL is desperately needed on Raw so they have a commentator to support heels.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Taker will be out later


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

I guess Stephanie finally got out of that cupboard. Triple H running 1st hour all by himself.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

50+ minutes left and we have The Rock to come. I imagine Punk will go face to face with him too.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yay long ass recaps!


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

fucking recaps ffs fuck


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

you guys thought it was taker when the lights went off didn't you :cena2


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

KingOfKings said:


> I actually despise Jerry Lawler more than any in ring performer in the WWE right now.


His facial expressions when they flash to he and Cole are among the stupidest facial expressions I've ever seen.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Solid stuff from all three Shield guys. Ambrose was great.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you, I usually can't remember things from 2 hours ago.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

CM Punk..I love you pop!


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

:frustrate 

I didn't want them three. I wanted Taker. :sad:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Tony said:


> :lmao Come on...the promo from the Shield wasn't even good. Way too scripted. Ambrose looked like a freaking clown by trying way too hard.


Not like the promo kings Wes and Garett, right?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Good Shield promo ruined by a burial from 3 overrated pricks with zero talent. It's going to be sad to see them get buried on Sunday.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*=*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The Punk/Heyman segment is still the best part of RAW so far.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm really sick of Lawler.

Infact, I'm really fucking sick of the peanut gallery that is the RAW commentary.

Someone Tweet to Lawler and Cole to shut the fuck up, already. Most annoying commentary team ever.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

been a good raw so far and we still got an hour left, not a lot of filler at all


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I don't need to see the rest of the show. I'm dead.
> 
> My fascination with Moxley is back like all hell but Rollins....


I always thought Rollins was the best of the shield

all these iwc marks love ambrose for some unknown reason (hello brian pillman)

but the real stars of the shield is

REIGNS > Rollins > Ambrose

and I actually think Seth Rollins will get the first push of the trio and Reigns reaching the farthest (franchise/champion/etc)

Ambrose is midcard at best

but yea.. Seth Rollins is a bad man


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Can someone explain me why the lights when out?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

People who consider Ambrose "too outlandish" or whatever make me wonder what the reaction to Randy Savage would be were he to debut today.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

dan the marino said:


> That was pretty good.
> 
> And if classic WWE booking is anything to go by, The Shield might actually get the win at EC considering the Superfriends have the upper-hand.


My one hope for the Shield winning is that WWE is thinking similar to back in 2001 where Austin was going for the title at Mania but still lost at No Way Out because he was going in hot no matter what.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Lawler blatantly ignoring the pop Punk's comments about Paul Heyman guys. Fucking dipshit.


----------



## Knees2Faces (Jan 4, 2013)

No Taker, The Shield will lose, The Superfriends will rule the WWE


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

There's still another hour.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Wait Raw has a champ? Havent seen the title so far at all


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Can someone explain me why the lights when out?


The Shield have done that a couple of times before attacking people recently, mainly at Rumble to try and hide it was them attacking Rock.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The Tony said:


> :lmao Come on...the promo from the Shield wasn't even good. Way too scripted. Ambrose looked like a freaking clown by trying way too hard.


That was a great promo. Ambrose could read out of a book and sound good.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm genuinely curious, how do they get into the ring so quickly after lights out?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

The Brown Horatio said:


> you guys thought it was taker when the lights went off didn't you :cena2


Nope. :ambrose2


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

J2D said:


> I'm really sick of Lawler.
> 
> Infact, I'm really fucking sick of the peanut gallery that is the RAW commentary.
> 
> Someone Tweet to Lawler and Cole to shut the fuck up, already. Most annoying commentary team ever.


lawler acts like a 11 year old boy ffs


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If we already didn't know for sure that Lawler is a perverted old man, I would absolutely think he is a middle aged homosexual man.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> *Lawler* blatantly ignoring the pop Punk's comments about Paul Heyman guys. Fucking dipshit.


Are you really surprised?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, we aren't gonna get the WWE champ wrestling on RAW, so we might as well get Smackdowns...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*So Ricardo just walks around with a bucket of clean white towels when he's with Del Rio?

...Okay*


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The Tony said:


> :lmao Come on...the promo from the Shield wasn't even good. Way too scripted. Ambrose looked like a freaking clown by trying way too hard.




if he was in TNA you would love him just like you love everything in TNA.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> I always thought Rollins was the best of the shield
> 
> all these iwc marks love ambrose for some unknown reason (hello brian pillman)
> 
> ...


Ambrose is actually a nice mic worker. Haven't seen much of his matches but his mic work basically has him giving his best everytime from what I've seen so far


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

The Tony said:


> :lmao Come on...the promo from the Shield wasn't even good. Way too scripted. Ambrose looked like a freaking clown by trying way too hard.


can't believe it. I'm with Tony on this


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Notice Cena doesn't turn around and punch fans in the face like certain "Punks" when in the crowd?


He wasn't nearly pushed down the stairs like punk was.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

So, Undertaker can turn the lights off and on because he has magical powers.

What the fuck is The Shield's and the Super Group's explanation? :/


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Damien sandow and ADR next


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Buckley said:


> Cena didn't have his head pushed 10 times by other "punks"


You jump the barricade-you've entered the lions den. If you get biten-that's your problem. It's scripted and you can say no. He did it, and attacked a fan. He had to apologize.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

WrestlinFan said:


> Have the lights go out so you can get a cheap attack on the shield. What a nobel face things for Cena and co. to do. Bullshit. And if Michael Cole and Jerry "the fucktard" Lawler don't shut up already. Nice another recap.


You want some? Come get some! 

But we'll jump you with the lights off.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

un_pretti_er said:


> I'm genuinely curious, how do they get into the ring so quickly after lights out?


They're probably hiding under the ring.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

So was in the chatbox most of the day. You guys enjoying the show, its been pretty darn good. Should end great with Punk,Rock and Heyman.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

wrasslinsreal said:


> lawler acts like a 11 year old boy ffs


*Cause Lawler is a horny announcer with a hard on for divas half his age and the faces.
*
I can't stand him.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

This has been a great raw so far


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If the powers that be in this company re watch that promo and tell Ambrose to tone down his natural cracky tale goodness, they're going to ruin him.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Not surprised by the knocking this promo/segment.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> The Shield have done that a couple of times before attacking people recently, mainly at Rumble to try and hide it was them attacking Rock.


oooh, with taker pics going all over the internet today I was expecting him


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

The Shield will lose for one simple reason ; what the hell would be next for them if they won ? The only thing off the top of my head would be some Taker-Triple H alliance or some nonsense like that... Trips, Xpac and da NAO vs BROCK/Shield... AHHH SHIT.

Nah, they'll just lose.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Sandow!


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Loved The Shield ont he mic


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Can someone explain me why the lights when out?


Sting!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

SANDOW!!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"Great" RAW is pushing it. Average - good is more appropriate.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Soupman Prime said:


> Wait Raw has a champ? Havent seen the title so far at all


Hey WWE has a Divas Champ also, But I haven't seen her on Raw in what 2 weeks

:rock is doing good


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If they just keep jobbing The Shield out, they're going to get irrelevant real fast.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Alberto Del Rio vs. Damien Sandow. Well, this is going to be great..


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Notice Cena doesn't turn around and punch fans in the face like certain "Punks" when in the crowd?


Notice those fans not hitting Cena like they did Punk?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

SANDOW :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Sandow is here to save us from Cena And His Super Friends. 

Thank you, Sandow.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

R O S A Roooosaaaaa!


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

I have a feeling that if this is a War Games type match then it the 3v3 tag match will start with Cena vs. Rollins... Cena gets the upper hand...next out comes Ambrose... Cena tries to fight Rollins and Ambrose off but is beaten down. Next out is Reigns. 3v1 at this point and all three beat down Cena and give him the Triple Powerbomb. Just before Reigns goes for the pin, next out is Sheamus... they triple team Sheamus until he cannot get up. Ryback is out and they triple team Ryback. Ryback fights valiantly but is overwhelmed. 

Ryback is out cold but Sheamus comes back and tries to fight back... he can't and Shield takes him out with a Triple Powerbomb.

Reigns pins Sheamus.

Notice how Cena is out in the beginning? Heel turn... revealed as leader of Shield at Wrestlemania 29. He didn't want to give it away.

:lol

Dream? OMGZ not another Cena heel turn reply!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

KingOfKings said:


> The Shield will lose for one simple reason ; what the hell would be next for them if they won ? The only thing off the top of my head would be some Taker-Triple H alliance or some nonsense like that... Trips, Xpac and da NAO vs BROCK/Shield... AHHH SHIT.
> 
> Nah, they'll just lose.


No one will be next, they'll end up just doing tag matches and the odd one on one match with the other guys "banned" from ringside or something, it'll eventually lead to the group getting on eachothers backs, arguments etc. until the eventual break up.

the win gives them an even bigger platform for when they break.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

And Sandow has a mic too :mark:


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

fuck yeah Sandow !!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> If the powers that be in this company re watch that promo and tell Ambrose to tone down his natural cracky tale goodness, they're going to ruin him.


(Y)

God forbid some of their wrestlers display a bit of personality and character.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

SP103 said:


> You jump the barricade-you've entered the lions den. If you get biten-that's your problem. It's scripted and you can say no. He did it, and attacked a fan. He had to apologize.


Just because they are fans they have to right to push, jab him in the kidneys and slap his head and he can't defend himself?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

45 minutes Hurry up i got to go bed


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

took wwe over two hours to promote the wwe app


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

SP103 said:


> You jump the barricade-you've entered the lions den. If you get biten-that's your problem. It's scripted and you can say no. He did it, and attacked a fan. He had to apologize.


So you would have nothing to say if I sat one on cena's face from the side when he is part of a promo with vince?

That's all okay is it?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

God I love Sandow's ability to cut promos.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

OK promo from the Shield

Been along time since I've heard Sandow speak. Fantastic.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Del Rio Del Rio Del Rrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiioooooo:cheer :cheer


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sandow needs that black dude from the old spice ads for his manager. Both love wearing bathrobes or towels on tv


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Lmao Sandow


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Country Music in a nutshell.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

:sandow2


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Daimen Shandow on the mic=Win


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh now Sandow has to job. Oh and Nashville is full of meth


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

BASED SANDOW


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SHAMEFUL AT BEST.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

uh oh....please not Sandow vs. The King..


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

SILENCE!


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

So, no chance of a Cena heelturn on Sunday? He has tag partners to turn on...


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

"overly emotional ignoramuses" lmmfao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:lmao

The 'SILENCE!' gets me EVERY time. Sandow is tremendous.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The Iron Sheik ‏@the_ironsheik
Dutch Mantell on the Raw. I beat the fuck out of him one time in the Puerto Rico till he shit blood. Still I happy for him


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

SILENCE!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

beethoven getting dat heel


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

sandow is gold, your welcome


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Sandow is too much :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

You're welcome.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> People who consider Ambrose "too outlandish" or whatever make me wonder what the reaction to Randy Savage would be were he to debut today.


horrible comparison

Macho Man was unique and original, much like Dusty Rhodes.. their delivery are all their own and stands the test of time

Ambrose? definite "Joker" semblance but this is not the first time we've had crazy people before.. hello Brian Pillman.. even Head and Snow..

that's the problem with Dean Ambrose

there is absolutely nothing about him that seperates him from the pack. he is midcarder at best.. hell Head and Snow garner more attention than Ambrose

it's just the truth.. there's just nothing about the man that says he's anything BUT a midcarder


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey del rio is here hahaha


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

arcslnga said:


> I have a feeling that if this is a War Games type match then it the 3v3 tag match will start with Cena vs. Rollins... Cena gets the upper hand...next out comes Ambrose... Cena tries to fight Rollins and Ambrose off but is beaten down. Next out is Reigns. 3v1 at this point and all three beat down Cena and give him the Triple Powerbomb. Just before Reigns goes for the pin, next out is Sheamus... they triple team Sheamus until he cannot get up. Ryback is out and they triple team Ryback. Ryback fights valiantly but is overwhelmed.
> 
> Ryback is out cold but Sheamus comes back and tries to fight back... he can't and Shield takes him out with a Triple Powerbomb.
> 
> ...


OMGZ not another Cena heel turn.....


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Sandow bashing country music, I officially deem this the best Raw of the year so far.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sandow/Del Rio. This might be pretty good.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Sandow has to make that super pouty face to keep himself from laughing. I would've had to laugh after saying SILENCE


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

ColtofPersonality said:


> Notice those fans not hitting Cena like they did Punk?


Are you implying he's more likable than punk? : )

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Seeing guys like Sandow and The Shield make me realize that WWE does have talent on the roster...they're just incompetent at utilizing it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jobbing time, sandrone!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Albertoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo delllllllllllllllllll riooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler & Cole. STOP FUCKING GIGGLING!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Jobbing time, Sandow


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Somewhere Dutch Mantell is itching to ask Ricardo does he have his green card.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Just call him Damien Stand Out. That's all he does.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

What happened to ADR's nice cars? 

That's the cost of being a face apparently.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

un_pretti_er said:


> I'm genuinely curious, how do they get into the ring so quickly after lights out?


During the break when the lights are turned down and the crowd is focused on the shit ton of promos on the screen, the ring crew, along with whoever is going to make a sneak attack are all dressed a like and pretend to be fixing/cleaning the ring. Then the wrestler(s) sneak under the ring and wait.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Australian said:


> LOL @ all the people having absolutely no idea who dutch mantell is haha





CharliePrince said:


> btw you people are SAD for not knowing who Dutch Martell is
> 
> it's trending on twitter but you iwc marks are like "whose the old fat white guy with swagger?"
> 
> ...


I know who Dutch is but without seeing his back hair I couldn't be sure it was him.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

"Overly sensitive ignoramus' who get upset about their heart getting broken"

That's getting used in conversations a few days from now.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Del Rio, wasn't this twat begging fans to like him last week?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Man, Del Rio is so over as a Face*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

The BAUCE is here


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Please don't job him out. He's awesome.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

THAT DELLLLLL RIOOOOOOOO POP!

ADR is hella over

#Ratings goin thru the roof right now!!

 

I mark for Alberto DELLLL RIOOOOOOOO :cheer


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

still to come

Sandow vs ADR

Ziggler vs Kane

The Rock


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Del Rio is an ignoramexican


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Ricardo with DAT POP! I wish the crowd would cheer ADR much more though, he fucking deserves it.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

You don't go from beating the three most heavily protected faces of this era to wrestling Team Hell No in the midcard for the tag titles... It just DOESN'T happen. If they beat the super team then there will be a bigger payoff at Mania I'm sure.

Which is why Cena/Ginger Cena/Cena without any talent, ability, or presence will win.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Del Rio's slogan should be You can't *SI* me


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Big show to interfere


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Sandow :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CharliePrince said:


> horrible comparison
> 
> Macho Man was unique and original, much like Dusty Rhodes.. their delivery are all their own and stands the test of time
> 
> ...


You know Ambrose had that gimmick before ledgers joker right?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Sting!!!


My gawd! it's the Police on a WWE ring!!!


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

wow.. crazy pop for Del Rio


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

The World Heavyweight Championship belt fits so well on ADR.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Please Big Show, Please come out and Knock Jerry and Cole out


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

How was Striker poking fun at Big Show?

YOU'RE WELCOME!


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

"YOU'RE WELCOME."
Better than Feed Me More.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

match isn't 1 second old and already a loud SI! SI! SI! SI! SI! chant going on

ADR = crowd fave. truly!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lost my net connection for a while, What happened after 8:45


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Punter said:


> Del Rio's slogan should be You can't *SI* me


:lmao


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Still not impressed with Alberto of the river.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

When you go face, you need "5 moves of doom." ADR is no exception.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> (Y)
> 
> God forbid some of their wrestlers display a bit of personality and character.


Acting like a well spoken crackhead isn't is a good character 
Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Sandow Jobbing now?


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok, its pretty damn lame that the match didn't last longer.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Anyone remember when Sandow was doing the squashing?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

That job! :?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

At least it wasn't a total burial.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I like ADR, but I hate that he's biting off Bryan's catchphrase. He should come up with one of his own.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

the champ just squashed sandow


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Pyro blowing a gasket somewhere :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I am so glad they broke up Cody & Sandow. 

It is much more logical to have them as directionless singles guys.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Dutch Mantell comes out and beats Del Rio bloody.

"Gosh dern Mexicans!"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sandows promo was longer than his match! :lmao


----------



## MizFit™ (Feb 10, 2013)

I guess Miz getting thrown around was payback for dropping Punk.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

iwatchwrestling said:


> You want some? Come get some!
> 
> But we'll jump you with the lights off.


Ha ha exactly. And by fucking god can someone please get a decent commentary team on Raw. It's embarrassing.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

A gimmick needs to be added to Del Rio/Show IV


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow. 

Wow. 

Yeah, so this RAW is a roller coaster. It goes up and down real quick. Shit match.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Classic jobber match. ADR gets over his moveset. Looks like he's enjoying his babyface run and fans are buying in.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Poor Sandow. :lol*


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Still the same shitty jobber matches to build Del Rio. Now he's just smiling after the match.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Ziggler vs Kane
The Rock promo
and lesnar or taker

still to come


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Really? Fucking waste of Sandow....
Next time, cut Show's promo and give the time to this match fpalm


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Sandow's the next Triple h.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn man. Just bring back Rhodes Scholars.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else think its kind of shitty that Del Rio has basically stole Bryan's yes chant? Granted he didn't start it but now he's going with it and not even trying to come up with a new catch phrase.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Mexican JBL changing it to Spanish doesn't change him stealing Daniel Bryan's yes chant.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

So how's the Raw so far?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

people on here comparing ambrose with heath ledger :lol:lol:lol


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

LMAO @ Del Rio getting on Big Show.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

[email protected]

"Big Show! you gave us the best promo of your life!"

hahaha


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

lol at del rio same comments as iwc about promo


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

is Del Rio going to pander to the fans again? :lol


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

TNA is great omg what a lovely company!
can you marry me dixie carter!

is this enough for you mr tony to leave us the poor wwe fans so we can suffer from our miserable and boring weekly raw show?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love how his accent gets stronger every week. This motherfucker.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Dutch Mantell comes out and beats Del Rio bloody.
> 
> "Gosh dern Mexicans!"


:bateman


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

David Banner said:


> Anyone else think its kind of shitty that Del Rio has basically stole Bryan's catch phrase? Granted he didn't start it but now he's going with it and not even trying to come up with a new catch phrase.


He didn't really steal it, the fans chanted it.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Del Rio vs. Show should be a tour bus on a pole match.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

no del rio


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Clique said:


> A gimmick needs to be added to Del Rio/Show IV


What you have in mind? They already had two Last Man Standing matches.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Theproof said:


> So how's the Raw so far?


Very decent.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I like ADR, but I hate that he's biting off Bryan's catchphrase. He should come up with one of his own.


Eh, the crowd was already doing it, may as well stick with what already works.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

BigWillie54 said:


> Are you implying he's more likable than punk? : )
> 
> Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


I'm implying that crowd didn't have any wannabe badasses unlike the crowd Punk was in.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ADR is worse on the mic then...fill in your own ...go


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

When your choice is ADR or Big Show opening WM for the title, it's best to tune in late.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*yeah if you win ADR you get to OPEN WM in the least important match on the card*


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

del Rio is the epitome of a man who loves being a face in every way.

Natural babyface for sure


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

AnalBleeding said:


> wow.. crazy pop for Del Rio


It's Nashville man, people are batshit for wrestling here.


----------



## MizFit™ (Feb 10, 2013)

Big Show's best promo


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sandow jobbing to this loser makes me sad.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

Rock promo please... This boring shit is unbearable.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Amber B said:


> I love how his accent gets stronger every week. This motherfucker.


I was about to comment on that. Didn't know if it was just me.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Evilerk said:


> ADR is worse on the mic then...fill in your own ...go


Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Fuck Bo Dallas


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

SP103 said:


> Oh boy the Shield. Time for the IWC to get a Nuclear boner over 3 guys who can't fucking wrestle.


Yeah it's not like their TLC match was a motyc oh wait it was. God damn Del Rio is a horrible face promo.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

LOL, Bo Dallas


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well Bo Dallas is a jerk.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

It would be wild to see racist American heel Jack Swagger with Dirty Dutch against babyface proud Mexican Alberto Del Rio with Ricardo as a top program. That's a 180 from how I would expect WWE to do it. Nice change of pace if it happens.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

backstage beatdown! cool!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lol bo dallas


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Bo Dallas with dat RUTHLESS AGRESSION


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Bo FUCKING Dallas.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't give a fuck about Bo Dallas and his Color Me Bad looking ass.
Stop it.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Bo Dallas still sucks. fpalm


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Am I dreaming??????


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Bo THA BEAST Dallas!!!!!!!!!!!!

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Bo Dallas, get the fuck out of my screen.*


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Big bo dallas


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

How backwards is this? Face with a sneak attack?


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Dat Bo Dallas push fpalm


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Bo Dallas you mutha fukin coward


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Bo Dallas taking out Wade!


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

bo dallas can eat a dick


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

I don't get why they are so high on Bo Dallas. He's terrible.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bo making Barrett look like a bitch!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

a bo dallas out of nowhere


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Hopefully Bo Dallas has saved us from a Kofi Barrett match *crosses fingers*


----------



## Macharius (Oct 6, 2011)

Someone get that woman off Wade... Oh wait.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Bo Dallas is such an asshole.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Bo Dallas is so shit


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

It really should be someone better in Bo Dallas' spot fpalm


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

David Banner said:


> Anyone else think its kind of shitty that Del Rio has basically stole Bryan's catch phrase? Granted he didn't start it but now he's going with it and not even trying to come up with a new catch phrase.


The si variation would exist either way and fans enjoy it and this is a guy WWE is behind. I don't see it as a bad thing.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

What are they doing to Wade Barrett?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh, fuck off Bo Dalas.

You're not scary. Alright, now I officaly know the wrestler I would love to see in an MMA ring. That's not me trying to sound hard ass, this guy just looks like a goofy bitch. Just so I could knock the incest off his face.

How the hell did Bo Dallas get this far? Seriously.


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

Bo Dallas is going to be a GOAT


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Raw is Great Guys beating up Douchebags. A Creepy ****** beating up a Boring Brit.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Its Tommy Wiseau!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Del Rio is God-awful.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Del Rio though is still hot as a face, but he should've stopped talking when he pointed at the sign as the crowd made the moment speak for itself. Its the little things...


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Bo Dallas sucks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Someone needs to commit a hate-crime on Bo Dallas.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*LET'S GO BO!!! LET'S GO BO!!!! LET'S GO BO!!!!*


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

dat bo dallas !!!!!!!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Moto said:


> I don't get why they are so high on Bo Dallas. He's terrible.


Either i. I really don't know what WWE sees on him, but they see semothing we don't.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Bo Dallas' face looks sorta like someone dragged a skull through a particularly dingy swamp, and just let stuff settle on there.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

That was like one of those Playstation 1 Smackdown 2 game's cut scenes.

"What's Bo Dallas doing here?!"


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *yeah if you win ADR you get to OPEN WM in the least important match on the card*


I disagree.. the WM opener is actually one of the most important matches of the night

it pretty much sets the mood 

much like Y2J entering #2 in the royal rumble.. it sets up the rest and brings the electricity

now im not talking about match quality.. im just saying

wrestlemania opening match is important for the night


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I can't help it. I don't like Bo Dallas, but I like what WWE is doing with him. Just wish it were someone else.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

BigWillie54 said:


> Acting like a well spoken crackhead isn't is a good character
> Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


If you're a well spoken crackhead then that is a good character.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

WAIT... Does all logic point to a Del Rio - Swagger Mania match with this whole racist shit ?

Fuck off WWE.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I usually give new guys a hard time in the hope they will prove me wrong, as I did with Maddox.

Dallas is going to have a hell of a time trying to prove he doesn't suck ass.


----------



## MizFit™ (Feb 10, 2013)

I can't stand how they are shoving Bo Dallas down our throats.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

LuN™;13879498 said:


> *Bo Dallas, get the fuck out of my screen.*


You know he won't follow your order, he's a maverick after all. :troll


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why is Barrett, a young guy himself, putting over young talent? This is the type of shit he should be doing 10 years from now, not when he's still trying to get his own fucking career off the ground.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

What was the point of squashing Sandow? That is what Santino is for. And Bo Dallas sucks, why he is called up when someone like Kassio Ohno is still in NXT


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

wade is now officially Big Bo Dallah's bitch


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

When Big Show attacks people backstage he's an asshole.

When Bo Dallas does it he's a hero.

:cornette


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bryan D. said:


> Either i. I really don't know what WWE sees on him, but they see semothing we don't.


Of course they can. Unlike them, were not on meth at the moment


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Theat England Nivea advert is annoying


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Mister Hands said:


> Bo Dallas' face looks sorta like someone dragged a skull through a particularly dingy swamp, and just let stuff settle on there.


He's an incest baby.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

J2D said:


> Oh, fuck off Bo Dalas.
> 
> You're not scary. Alright, now I officaly know the wrestler I would love to see in an MMA ring. That's not me trying to sound hard ass, this guy just looks like a goofy bitch. Just so I could knock the incest off his face.
> 
> How the hell did Bo Dallas get this far? Seriously.


Kelly Kelly knows the trick.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Amber B said:


> I don't give a fuck about Bo Dallas and his Color Me Bad looking ass.
> Stop it.



:lmao :lmao holy shit :lmao :lmao


----------



## MizFit™ (Feb 10, 2013)

The Rock must be closing the show


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Buckley said:


> That was like one of those Playstation 1 Smackdown 2 game's cut scenes.
> 
> "What's Bo Dallas doing here?!"



Wade Barrett vs Unknown N


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

just so everyone is aware...the WWE CHAMPION is only showing for half an hour max on WWE's flagship show...yeah...


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Who was that fruit basket tryin to rub his balls on Barrett?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Why is Barrett, a young guy himself, putting over young talent? This is the type of shit he should be doing 10 years from now, not when he's still trying to get his own fucking career off the ground.


And its one thing if its someone like Ambrose or Ryback but its Bo Dallas, who sucks


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Sick of that common ground advert now


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Eddie Ray said:


> just so everyone is aware...the WWE CHAMPION is only showing for half an hour max on WWE's flagship show...yeah...


Don't remind us.....lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT BO DALLAS.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Pretty sure Dallas is feuding with Barrett because Richie Steamboat is injured.

Hence, why we saw Ricky Steamboat on Raw a few weeks back.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Kelly Kelly knows the trick.


Blow Dallas.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Man, that Nivea For Men commercial had people question what I was watching :no:*


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

FANDANGO


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

dan the marino said:


> When Big Show attacks people backstage he's an asshole.
> 
> When Bo Dallas does it he's a hero.
> 
> :cornette


TBH, you can say that about a lot of things face do that people cheer. It fucking ridiculous how hypocritical it comes off sometimes.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I don't give a fuck about Bo Dallas and his Color Me Bad looking ass.
> Stop it.


Who's creepier. 










OR


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn. Bo Dallas already is hated by everyone on here. It's not like he's Khali.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How many dance gimmicks does the WWE need?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Fandangoooo


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Fun Dong Doode!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Fan..Dan...Go..Go go go go go go go go


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I don't give a fuck about Bo Dallas and his *Color Me Bad looking ass.*
> Stop it.


Done. So done. :lmao


----------



## Tiger4959879 (Apr 2, 2008)

SideTableDrawer said:


> I usually give new guys a hard time in the hope they will prove me wrong, as I did with Maddox.
> 
> Dallas is going to have a hell of a time trying to prove he doesn't suck ass.


Why would Dallas want to prove anything to you? you are a nobody. Stop having such a high opinion of yourself


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DAT ECHO :lmao :lmao


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Fandago.

It don't get much gayer than this.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Fandango is going to be such an epic fail


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

FunDonGo


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Out of everyone on RAW tonight, Barrett looked like the biggest punk


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Stop the disco inferno crap.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

that FAN-DAN-GO hair!

:lmao I can't


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Somebody totally called Kofi/Barrett


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What WWE you mean The Rock is her Live?! Tonight?! actually Live?! Oh my god i really appreciate the freaking WWE champion appearing live on the actual fucking show thats so nice of him. Now time for a 20 minute Rock promo with the first 5 minutes of him just starring into the crowd while they chant shit, and the rest of time doing his usual random insults and cursing to "sound cool".


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Im indifferent to Bo Dallas, honestly I really wish it were his brother instead.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

So Fandango gets vignettes but Dean Ambrose did not?


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Didn't I tell you to get the fuck off my screen Ricky Martin?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Fandango = ratings..

:no:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fan.... Dan..... Go. Go. Go. GO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I seriously don't get why they're so high on Bo Dallas. What does he have? It's not like he's huge and muscly either. Not spectacular in the ring. Okay on the mic

He should legit consider cutting his hair though. It annoys the hell out of me. What is this, the fucking 90's?


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

He's gonna be the "Fandangasauros" soon


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

I can't talk trash on the first hour, but the rest of the show is dragging and awful in parts.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Greeeeeat. Kofi/Wade again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fuck, not Kofi.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Surprised Kofi never got a Jobber entrance!


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

FAWN DWANG GOOOO. 

He still looks like a creep.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Sick of that common ground advert now


That advert fucking sucks.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jordo said:


> Sick of that common ground advert now



at least suits is a great show


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Eddie Ray said:


> just so everyone is aware...the WWE CHAMPION is only showing for half an hour max on WWE's flagship show...yeah...


You must not be old enough to remember Raw and Nitro when Austin, Hogan and other champs only appeared at the end on most nights....dumbass.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

"Let us show you the last time Wade Barrett won a match, we've gotta take you back to last year."


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Irwin R. Schyster must have some dirt on Vince or something...it's the only explanation for that kid getting a push.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Squash this man.


----------



## MizFit™ (Feb 10, 2013)

Kofi has no chance!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Who's creepier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit, it's like they came from the same fuckface primordial ooze.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't know what's more pathetic.

Bo Dallas, or Wade Barret's elbow finisher.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Wade/Kofi again, seriously? rton*


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Barrett needs to Rise above Dallas


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

This theme sucks monkey nuts. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Didn't we see enough of Barrett/Kofi already?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I can't help it. I don't like Bo Dallas, but I like what WWE is doing with him. Just wish it were someone else.


I wish it would have been him:


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Eddie Ray said:


> just so everyone is aware...the WWE CHAMPION is only showing for half an hour max on WWE's flagship show...yeah...


and if he did more than one segment people will also bitch about the rock taking time from the young guys!
he is there sio he can actually do 10 segment if they want but you would still bitching


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

wade vs kofi 98 guess we'll orton vs barret 300 on smackdown


----------



## Orton_Legacy (Jan 20, 2009)

Is it just me or could you drive a semi in between Kofi's pecs


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I eagerly await a Bo Dallas/Fandango feud...


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Crowd completely dead.

EDIT: There's some applause!
EDIT: Good job by Kofi with the back splash to help get the crowd back.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Eddie Ray said:


> just so everyone is aware...the WWE CHAMPION is only showing for half an hour max on WWE's flagship show...yeah...



*That has happened countless times. Even worse actually.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Who's creepier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why you gotta play dirty for? That's just mean.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Bo dallas is going to be bigger than Big E langston this year


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Filler match


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

That's irrelevant said:


> I wish it would have been him:


THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT I SAID.

THANK YOU. 

Seriously, THANK YOU. 

We need some good ol Chris Hero.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

i wonder if barrett is gonna be a career midcarder, a guy with such talent going to waste would be a shame but it wouldnt be the first time.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

antdvda said:


> You must have not b old enough to remember Raw and Nitro when Austin, Hogan and other champs only appeared at the end on most nights....dumbass.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


this ^

The Rock is actually giving some GLORY, PRESTIGE and EXCLUSIVITY back to the WWE Championship

PG era fans don't know what those mean with this watered down product and champions they been getting

Rock shouldn't even defend the WWE title in any show except ppv

yea

i said it

ROCK SHOULD NOT DEFEND EXCEPT ON PPV'S

deal with it pg era fans :flip


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

So we got a Ziggler match left and then a Rock promo. Guess no Taker


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The show is starting to drag a bit now...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

'I KNOW WHAT THE BLOODY RULES ARE'


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I don't think Rollins is as bad as people make him out to be.


He's much improved since his ROH days.


abrown0718 said:


> fuck this lame ass group.
> 
> the only thing remotely interesting about them is that Reigns kinda looks like Khal Drogo.


Ambrose is the best under 30 guy on the roster.


stereo73 said:


> He's not. He's unfairly compared to Ambrose who is on a completely different level to the majority of the roster.


Yeah Ambrose is on another level if Punk ever turned face give me a year long Ambrose/Punk fued.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is the point in the show where 3 hours is a bit much and begins to drag alittle.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Shades of Delirious as Kofi does shadows over hell.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

the fox said:


> and if he did more than one segment people will also bitch about the rock talking time from the young guys!
> he is there sio he can actually do 10 segment if they want but you would still bitching


if he is going to be the champ then yes, he needs more time...makes freaking sense. if you are the champ then you take on certain responsibilities, right now we are being treated as if we should be gracious he even bothered to turn up...


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey atleast it isn't Wade/Orton, right?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

That's irrelevant said:


> I wish it would have been him:


Kings of Wrestling holding WWE's midcard titles would be awesome.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

That's irrelevant said:


> I wish it would have been him:


Would have been way cooler if it was Richie Steamboat following the Barrett/Ricky Steamboat confrontation.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The crowd is dead because they have no reason to care about either of these guys, unfortunately.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Pretty nice ending to that match.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Ahahahahahaha that move


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

That's irrelevant said:


> I wish it would have been him:


yep, can't believe this guy is still stuck in NXT or whatever.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

That elbow was the wrestling equivalent to safer sex :lmao


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice ending spot for a decent match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sucks being Kofi tonight.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Wade Barrett might have the worst theme in all of WWE.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> He's much improved since his ROH days.
> 
> Ambrose is the best under 30 guy on the roster.
> 
> Yeah Ambrose is on another level if Punk ever turned face give me a year long Ambrose/Punk fued.


Ambrose and Punk have a great match on youtube from a high school gym. would love to see them in a proper fued.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow. That was an awesome finish.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God why doesn't Wade use the winds of change instead of that lame ass elbow for his finisher? It looks ten time better.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

That was a Finley move.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice finish, shame about the match, the wrestlers, and everything else in general.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cool finish.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Good move


----------



## sp00kyfr0g (Sep 7, 2010)

CharliePrince said:


> this ^
> 
> The Rock is actually giving some GLORY, PRESTIGE and EXCLUSIVITY back to the WWE Championship
> 
> ...


What are you on about? Even in the AE the championship was defended on raw occasionally. Do you not remember the infamous 24 hour title run of one Kane?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

barrets finisher fpalm just cant take him seriously until he gets a better one


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

So Wade Barrett wins via the ringside covers...?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Barrett just pulled a FINLAY (Y)


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Kofi still loses after that beatdown Barrett received.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

That Barrett "finisher" is so stupid...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*That was a very awkward finish.*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

What's hilarious is since Barrett won the match, the Bo Dallas sneak attack was.... YOU GUESSED IT !

COMPLETELY FUCKING POINTLESS.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Eddie Ray said:


> if he is going to be the champ then yes, he needs more time...makes freaking sense. if you are the champ then you take on certain responsibilities, right now we are being treated as if we should be gracious he even bothered to turn up...


To be honest this is how champions USED to be treated. Back in the day, guys like Hogan or Flair would be heavily advertised all night and then appear at the end of the show.

EDIT: I hope there's more 97/98 stuff on that Nitro DVD. The last one seemed like it only focused on the beginning and the ugly, ugly end. Which is fine for making fun of, but Nitro was really awesome at one point.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh Barrett using the apron? That's not fair!

Bo Dallas jumping him? Perfectly fine.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NITRO DVD SET OOOOOOOOH YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Ooh, an elbow! Fucking badass finisher...

fpalm


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Kofi can now fuck off back to his X-Box.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:mark:


----------



## username555 (Jan 2, 2005)

Didn't Ziggler say he didn't want to be in the chamber...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I guess Black History Month is going to have to rely on Mark Henry to represent.



KuritaDavion said:


> Sucks being Kofi tonight.


Sucks to be Kofi every night.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

STING


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Walk-In said:


> Wade Barrett might have the worst theme in all of WWE.


Its awesome


----------



## Orton_Legacy (Jan 20, 2009)

Walk-In said:


> Wade Barrett might have the worst theme in all of WWE.


Kaitlyn


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Kofi still loses after that beatdown Barrett received.


What was the purpose of the beatdown besides making barrett look bad and kofi look bad too?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

WWE name dropping Sting. Do they still want him


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks like it'll be worth the buy.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

No Brock tonight?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Kofi still loses after that beatdown Barrett received.


tunga3


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Eddie Ray said:


> if he is going to be the champ then yes, he needs more time...makes freaking sense. if you are the champ then you take on certain responsibilities, right now we are being treated as if we should be gracious he even bothered to turn up...


Again....for as long as I can remember the great champs only a lot of the time only appeared once a Raw/Nitro (usually at the end).

How old are you and how long have you been watching wrestling?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Cool finisher, though I couldn't care less about the match.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

username555 said:


> Didn't Ziggler say he didn't want to be in the chamber...


He wants in now cause Jericho is in. He wants to be the one to take Jericho out.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

People complaining about Barretts elbow finisher are the ones that flamed others for saying Rock shouldn't of won using the People's 'ELBOW' hypocrites.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> Wade Barrett might have the worst theme in all of WWE.


I like Barrett's theme. Well only the version he uses after he wins a match.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The new WCW Nitro DVD should be good. Loved the first one.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Seriously, we have a Dancing with the Stars gimmick in WWE?

I am not going to like Fandango. I hope Sandow holds nothing back on the mic about him.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

sp00kyfr0g said:


> What are you on about? Even in the AE the championship was defended on raw occasionally. Do you not remember the infamous 24 hour title run of one Kane?


just tired of iwc marks expecting a wwe championship defense every raw and smackdown 

I SERIOUSLY don't want to see any title defenses anymore on RAW except on PPV's

time these pg iwc era fan marks know the meaning of EXCLUSIVITY

PPV title defenses only

THE GREAT ONE has the clout to pull it off

 thank god for THE ROCK


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I guess Black History Month is going to have to rely on Mark Henry to represent.
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks to be Kofi every night.


And that is why he is on ION tv


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Stupid Kid Bo Dallas your beating was wholly ineffective.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Barrett wins, and is involved in a storyline. Bo Dallas is such a clear underdog that it actually makes Barrett look stronger to me in comparison. If that makes sense. Yes even when Bo Dallas beats him down backstage. Because he wins despite going in worked over just before, I dunno, it somehow works for me. This entire Raw has worked for me sofar. It's like someone's put something in my drink...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Why you gotta play dirty for? That's just mean.


Could have been worse. I could have used this pic:



Spoiler: You Really Don't Want To Click This















That one's for the ladies.......that don't have a restraining order against him.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Funny how he pronounces his name BARRETT. Yet cannot pronounce the word barrage correctly in his promo's. Is there some type of vocabulary issue with this asshole? Two R's before a vowel and following a vowel apparently allows two different pronunciations. Furthermore he turns a consonant into a "sometimes vowel" Y to get "Bayrage". 


Fuck Barrett. English you assfuck.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Lol. Black history month.

WWE presents a racist persona with Big Show. 

Jack Swagger has a racist manager. 

WWE. Be A Star.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

And then they said Kofi would be pushed into the main-event scene after his IC Championship reign. :lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> just tired of iwc marks expecting a wwe championship defense every raw and smackdown
> 
> I SERIOUSLY don't want to see any title defenses anymore on RAW except on PPV's
> 
> ...


You're going to have a hell of a job typing with one hand later when The Rock makes his appearance on screen.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

SpookshowTony said:


> Cool finisher, though I couldn't care less about the match.




I meant cool finish. Finlay approves (Y)


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

wade barrett sucks


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

CharliePrince said:


> just tired of iwc marks expecting a wwe championship defense every raw and smackdown
> 
> I SERIOUSLY don't want to see any title defenses anymore on RAW except on PPV's
> 
> ...


I bet if Punk was still champion you'd complain that he only defends his title on PPVs.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Has an elbow finisher, is it lame too?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Wes Brisco getting dat WWE crowd #draw


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

filler before rocks 20 mins of talking


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

He already put him in the Hall of Pain last week


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I doubt the guy in that pic likes the ladies.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

And here we go, Orton will get his win back at Smackdown.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Probably a short match to give the Rock his time.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TheAussieRocket said:


> WWE name dropping Sting. Do they still want him


I want no part of Sting-mon


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Hayley from Paramore ‏@yelyahwilliams
My dad and sisters are at WWE RAW tonight in Nashville. Keeping Williams' family values alive. #knees2faces


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Orton/Henry again?? Orton jobbing to RATINGZ! twice in two weeks?


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Buckley said:


> I bet if Punk was still champion you'd complain that he only defends his title on PPVs.


I never heard anyone complain about how often the title is being defended or how often the champ appears on TV until The Rock had the belt.

You guys a reaching big time...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> What was the purpose of the beatdown besides making barrett look bad and kofi look bad too?


I guess Kofi can't win even when his opponent is handicapped.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

TBHAYLEY.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Have they announced another hall of famer yet?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> I want no part of Sting-mon


I realize that the season of Digimon he was in wasn't great, but he was cool


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

HHHGame78 said:


> Has an elbow finisher, is it lame too?


At least he SPINS with it. It's not saying much, but it's a decent add on. It's better than just lifting up your elbow pad, and smacking it into someone. 

Plus, Chris Hero has how many different finishers up his sleeve from the indies? I remember a spinning big boot.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GOOD LORD AJ LOOKS HOT tonight. Great timing to un-gay the thread.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

uh oh swaggers now in the chamber jericho and henry better watch out


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Swagger's in the chamber? Really?

Comfortable posting this, DAT ASS WIGGLE


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

BBW E Langston


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

LOVE Love ziggys theme


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Dat AJ :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bitch still wearing Hot Topic jelly bracelets.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

really wish they'd get that lame away from Dolph :no:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Could have been worse. I could have used this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dat face.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Should be fun to see Ziggler sell Kanes beatdown.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

King, you still got it.

Oh wait, no you don't, you unfunny gimp.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Why do people think Barret's finisher is stupid? Don't you retards know an elbow to the head can hurt like hell or just outright knock you out? Damn


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Lawler is like that unfunny uncle you can't help but just shake your head at, but love somewhat.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dat AJ :vnce4

Why is Lawler talking about...not the match. Why?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Get her pearls.... A PEARL NECKLACE.

HA. FUCK YOU JERRY LAWLER.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Booker looked like he was completely ignoring Teddy while Teddy was talking.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Even wrestling tights think Langstons singlet is gay.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cool Runnings and his booty cheeks.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice dropkick


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

How is it Lita got called a slut after dating Matt and Edge, but people think AJ is just fucking dandy after she dated more over a month time frame? 

That's just story line wise. I don't mind AJ at all. Infact, I see alot of potentinal behind here. I just wonder why they never did the whole "Slut" name calling like they did with Lita.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Cole/Lawler are so fucking awful


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Making Big E show some Leg


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

To answer Lawler, it was Daniel Bryan last year.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

God damn it...STFU Lawler


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Heart Shaped Rash.

Oh dear god.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

J2D said:


> How is it Lita got called a slut after dating Matt and Edge, but people think AJ is just fucking dandy after she dated more over a month time frame?
> 
> That's just story line wise. I don't mind AJ at all. Infact, I see alot of potentinal behind here. I just wonder why they never did the whole "Slut" name calling like they did with Lita.


Lita was also with Kane for a while...

but that doesnt really count since Kane has pimped out almost every WWE diva that ever existed


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Dat face.


Who's this rapist fellow?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Lawler is terrible.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

another break great


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Big Zeke >>>>>>>>Big E. Langston

hell

Zeke the Plumber>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Big E. Langston


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

J2D said:


> How is it Lita got called a slut after dating Matt and Edge, but people think AJ is just fucking dandy after she dated more over a month time frame?
> 
> That's just story line wise. I don't mind AJ at all. Infact, I see alot of potentinal behind here. I just wonder why they never did the whole "Slut" name calling like they did with Lita.


PG time family values?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hahahhaha.

My wife "Is dolph gay? He comes out with that 13 year old girl and a huge black guy with less clothes than his daughter".


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lawler is god awful......


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Not watched a complete RAW in months... That Langston guy looks so fuckin goofy and stupid 8*D

AJ still does nothing for me. Can't unsee the 12 year old in her.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> God damn it...STFU Lawler


This


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cole is down with that popular culture the kids are into, in case you didn't realise. He really loves that popular culture.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

AnalBleeding said:


> Lita was also with Kane for a while...
> 
> but that doesnt really count since Kane has pimped out almost every WWE diva that ever existed


Kane just gets all the poo-tang.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

There needs to be a mute Jerry Lawler button made.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

J2D said:


> How is it Lita got called a slut after dating Matt and Edge, but people think AJ is just fucking dandy after she dated more over a month time frame?
> 
> That's just story line wise. I don't mind AJ at all. Infact, I see alot of potentinal behind here. I just wonder why they never did the whole "Slut" name calling like they did with Lita.


Because calling someone a slut isn't very PG. Cena took a few PG-esque cracks at it though.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

AJ should have a Mania moment with Taylor Swift over how many guys they had


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Dat face.


:lol swag










"HAWK HOGAN, top of the ladder bitches"


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Big E. is wearing less clothes than A.J.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Buckley said:


> I bet if Punk was still champion you'd complain that he only defends his title on PPVs.


Punk was never gonna hold on to the title once Rock returned.. either RR or EC = Punk losing

to be brutally honest

the only reason CM Punk even held the title this long was because it took that long for The Rock to return to the WWE

The Rock pretty much is the reason punk had a streak whatsoever

he's a placeholder, 434 day placeholder


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

LigerJ81 said:


> AJ should have a Mania moment with Taylor Swift over how many guys they had


At least AJ wasn't dumping people for song material


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Black_Power said:


> Why do people think Barret's finisher is stupid? Don't you retards know an elbow to the head can hurt like hell or just outright knock you out? Damn


looks weak, has no impact,looks like a typical cesaro move as opposed to a finisher, can never close a ppv with that joke of a finisher, maybe its the way barrets does it, it just doesn't look powerful enough to be a finisher


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

RenegadexParagon said:


> There needs to be a* nuke* Jerry Lawler button made.



Fixed.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Bitch still wearing Hot Topic jelly bracelets.


always and forever, she once said.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Has Big Tits Langston even had a match yet? All I remember him doing is standing around looking intimidating.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

J2D said:


> How is it Lita got called a slut after dating Matt and Edge, but people think AJ is just fucking dandy after she dated more over a month time frame?


I think the slut label gets perpetuated because she slept with Edge while dating Matt and what not


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Because calling someone a slut isn't very PG. Cena took a few PG-esque cracks at it though.


They did it to Eve. It was still PG.

AJ messed around with Punk, Kane, D-Bry, Cena, Ziggler, Primo [In NXT], and even kissed Rhodes. 

How the hell are Eve and Lita called a slut, but AJ is called a sweet innocent girl?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

CharliePrince said:


> Punk was never gonna hold on to the title once Rock returned.. either RR or EC = Punk losing
> 
> to be brutally honest
> 
> ...


You completely ignored my point. I'm saying that if Punk was Champion you'd say he didn't defend it enough. 

Typical Rock mark.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Because calling someone a slut isn't very PG.


Yet "punk ass bitch" is?


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Fixed.


:lmao 

Even better!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

J2D said:


> They did it to Eve. It was still PG.
> 
> AJ messed around with Punk, Kane, D-Bry, Cena, Ziggler, Primo [In NXT], and even kissed Rhodes.
> 
> How the hell are Eve and Lita called a slut, but AJ is called a sweet innocent girl?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

KURTANGLEFAN123 said:


> I think the slut label gets perpetuated because she slept with Edge while dating Matt and what not


Fair enough.

Would that have even happened if Matt would've kept his big fucking mouth shut?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Cool Runnings and his booty cheeks.


Sanka>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Big E. Langston

Junior Bevil>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Big E. Langston

Yul Brenner>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Big E. Langston

Derice>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Big E. Langston

random bartender in bar where brawl happened>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Big E. Langston


----------



## Ncomo (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm not sure Big E's costume is PG


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

J2D said:


> They did it to Eve. It was still PG.
> 
> AJ messed around with Punk, Kane, D-Bry, Cena, Ziggler, Primo [In NXT], and even kissed Rhodes.
> 
> How the hell are Eve and Lita called a slut, but AJ is called a sweet innocent girl?


Because they still think they can make money with her. Once that's done, they'll do it to her. It'll probably be lighter because it's PG but you'll know what they're talking about.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Small E langston


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

CharliePrince said:


> horrible comparison
> 
> Macho Man was unique and original, much like Dusty Rhodes.. their delivery are all their own and stands the test of time
> 
> ...


You came this conclussion based on his WWE work only? Watch his matches againt Regal and Rollins and tell me he's a mid carder.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

virus21 said:


>


:striker


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Big E. is wearing less clothes than A.J.


I know right?

That fucker needs to put some damn knee-pads on.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

J2D said:


> They did it to Eve. It was still PG.
> 
> AJ messed around with Punk, Kane, D-Bry, Cena, Ziggler, Primo [In NXT], and even kissed Rhodes.
> 
> How the hell are Eve and Lita called a slut, but AJ is called a sweet innocent girl?


Eve was called a "Hoeski" though. Yeah, I know it's pretty much the same thing, but WWE probably wouldn't get in trouble for Hoeski.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I saw on some dirt websites Undertaker was in Nashville last night. But those have been taken down.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> Punk was never gonna hold on to the title once Rock returned.. either RR or EC = Punk losing
> 
> to be brutally honest
> 
> ...


Just like the Rock is a placeholder for Cena 

You're Welcome


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Where in the hell is Christian?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler is called "The Show off"

Yet he had a shirt saying "It's not showing off if you can back it up"

So can he not back it up? Or is he not the show off after all?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

AJ looks super hot in red


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

That was a shit DDT


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Everybody talks to much


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

WWE is stupid with it's booking. 
All they have to do is be smart and buy TNA and ROH, fire Cena, Khali, Ryback and everybody else that sucks and put on this one show. Imagine if this was the card for a pay per view. Let's say even a shitty extreme rules that sucks every year could be booked like this…
*WWE Championship: CM Punk© vs. Kurt Angle (30 Minute Iron Man Match)
*World Heavyweight Championship: Daniel Bryan© vs. Samoa Joe (Submission Match)
*The Undertaker vs. Sting (Casket Match)
*Chris Jericho vs. AJ Styes (2 out of 3 Falls) 
*Dean Ambrose vs. Mick Foley (Last Man Standing Match) 
*Dolph Ziggler vs. Mr. Anderson (Street Fight - Battle of the Egos)
*Kane vs. Abyss (Inferno Match)
*Divas Championship: Kharma© vs. Mickie James vs. Beth Pheonix vs. Natalya (Fatal 4-Way Elimination)
*Tag Team Championship: AirBoom© vs. Cesaro/Ohno vs. Edge and Christian (TLC Match)
*Intercontinental Championship: Wade Barrett© vs. Tyson Kidd (Special Referee William Regal)
*Damien Sandow and Cody Rhodes vs. Austin Aries and Bobby Rhoode (Steel Cage Match)
*30 Man PreShow Battle Royal with Bray Wyatt eliminating Mark Henry in the final two becoming the new monster of the company.
Who wouldn't pay money to see that? WWE would make so much money. But they are stupid, gay and PG. 
That card is better than every Wrestlemania of all time, it's logic.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

virus21 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

dammit langston put on some god damn knee pads, looks like a clown


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Because they still think they can make money with her. Once that's done, they'll do it to her. It'll probably be lighter because it's PG but you'll know what they're talking about.


Ah, fair enough. 

I don't see that happening for awhile though. The fans will go shit crazy because she's "A NERDY GIRL". 

I don't know why it works, but apparently that's the logic. I think she's good, but damn do they go ape-shit over her.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cool Runnings is doing absolutely nothing and it's still fucking hilarious to watch him. :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Might have been the camera position but that DDT looked like crap.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Cool Runnings is doing absolutely nothing and it's still fucking hilarious to watch him. :lmao


I'm waiting for him to pull an egg out of somewhere!


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> Where in the hell is Christian?


Chicago, IL March 14th... just kidding... 
Probably on Smackdown earning the last spot in the chamber?

Damn, this match is boring.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Jordo said:


> Everybody talks to much


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

NOBODYcallmymomma said:


> *WWE is stupid with it's booking.
> All they have to do is be smart and buy TNA and ROH*, fire Cena, Khali, Ryback and everybody else that sucks and put on this one show. Imagine if this was the card for a pay per view. Let's say even a shitty extreme rules that sucks every year could be booked like this…
> *WWE Championship: CM Punk© vs. Kurt Angle (30 Minute Iron Man Match)
> *World Heavyweight Championship: Daniel Bryan© vs. Samoa Joe (Submission Match)
> ...


and kill pro wrestling.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

If Cole ever calls the Fameasser I might shit myself.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bad Ass Billy Gunn?


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

"The One" Billy Gunn with that near count


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> You came this conclussion based on his WWE work only? Watch his matches againt Regal and Rollins and tell me he's a mid carder.


Good in ring work=/=being a main eventer.

Besides, I've seen matches and promo's of his. 

He's not bad but he's not great at anything.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Eve was called a "Hoeski" though. Yeah, I know it's pretty much the same thing, but WWE probably wouldn't get in trouble for Hoeski.


Oooooh, that's right. I forgot. 

"Hoeski".

WWE. SUPA FUNNI.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

They really need to change the camera angles for certain moves


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Even Fandango thinks Langstons tights are too gay.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Langston is giving me Ahmed Johnson vibes.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Kane's knee may be legit hurt. It looked like he was motioning for a doctor after he went into the railing.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

GNR4LIFE said:


> Just like the Rock is a placeholder for Cena
> 
> You're Welcome


not necessarily

the only certainty we know of is Rock is not walking out of WM with the championship

my wish and dream match?

Rock - Punk - Cena fatal threeway

with CM Punk regaining the wwe title 

so no, Rock is not a placeholder for Cena.. not yet


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*So I guess no Undertaker tonight *


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

KANE!!!! YESSS


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

What happened to Christian?


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

ziggler buried


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So Kane and DB to enter at number 1 and 2?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

BIG E TO THE RESCUE.

That settles it. Team Hell No breaks up in the Chamber, Ziggler cashes in afterward.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Wait, what?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ugh, didn't need to see that shot of Big E WWE.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Well that was a little unpredictable.

Do think it confirms a Dolph cash in on Sunday.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Fan of both guys, but I wanted Dolph to win.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Ziggler needs to reform the J.O.B squad.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Kane to the chamber, now 10 mins for the rocks promo


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Big E's outfit is so tight I can smell Vicky's box from here.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

planting the seeds that will lead to the dolph/aj breakup


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Get some new attire, Langston. For fuck sake :lmao.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and that's how AJ will break up with Ziggles...and into the arms of Big E Dick


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

THIS IS BULLSHIT THIS IS BULLSHIT THIS IS BULLSHIT THIS IS BULLSHIT THIS IS BULLSHIT THIS IS BULLSHIT THIS IS BULLSHIT THIS IS BULLSHIT


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

He's cashing in after the chamber match.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Inb4 Dolph and AJ start arguing with eachother about costing matches*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah, we're getting Jericho-Ziggler and Swagger-Del Rio @ Mania, one of them being a title match.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Here comes The Rock.

Time for "Trending Worldwide" and penis jokes.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

we still got 25 minutes


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So Rock is gonna talk for 20 minutes? Eurgh.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Good that Kane won this, Ziggler got that MITB. Kane vs Daniel Bryan gonna be interesting in the chamber.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

im really excited for this chamber match


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

the "guy turns his back goes to the ropes comes back and loses" finish has been done to death. enough already


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

An Elimination Chamber match...with the same damn people every year.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

FINALLY...The GOAT.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

genocide_cutter said:


> What happened to Christian?


Was never promoted to be there.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Kane deserves that.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Gotta love the Tag Team champs being in a #1 contender WHC match. lol


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Yea the winner of that chamber won't main event Wrestlemania Cole. More like kick the show off.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Kane/Ziggler was a pretty decent TV match.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Remember when Drew McIntyre was pretty damn good in the Elimination Chamber?

Now look where that fool is.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Is Austin coming out next? I kept hearing echoes of GOAT that's all..


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Guess Henry's winning the chamber.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

World champ being on the show is a big deal in WWE these days? Why they keep promoting that shit every second?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*So no Lesnar? Why was it advertised then?*


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

My debut albummmm


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

A Kane win followed by the Great one!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

At the Chamber it goes like this.

Bryan: You lay down!
Kane: You lay down!
Bryan/Kane: No/Yes No/Yes No/Yes No/Yes No/Yes No/Yes No/Yes No/Yes No/Yes No/Yes No/Yes No/Yes 

Henry with dat double team.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

this actually confirmed ziggler is cashing in at EC


----------



## sp00kyfr0g (Sep 7, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> FINALLY...The GOAT.


I didn't realize HBK was going to be on the show tonight.:ex:


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

I hope Ziggler attacks Swagger before the Chamber match and enters himself in ala Edge.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Total Package said:


> He's cashing in after the chamber match.


How? The title isn't on the line in a chamber match.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Ziggler cashing in means no Henry winning the chamber  Probably Jericho, I guess.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Are you all ready for penis jokes and "THAT'S TRENDING WORLDWIDE"?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Big e had a sneaky feel when Aj fell


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I think the Rock is a good actor, but none of his movies have ever appealed to me. The same goes for this one.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not excited about EC. It's almost the same match every year.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh there it is. Just before the Rock comes out.. #shitmovie..sorry #snitchmovie


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

If Taker comes out during Rocky's Promo *Mark out*


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I love this guys voice.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I liked it better when the WWE champion wrestled on RAW...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Expect a quarter past finish


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I think the Rock is a good actor, but none of his movies have ever appealed to me. The same goes for this one.



Eh, Scorpion King was so-so.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Pretty nice promo for the Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I liked it better when the WWE champion wrestled on RAW...


You mean you dislike these pathetic promos we get ?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

the belly of the beast


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBK/Jericho EC....good shit.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I think the Rock is a good actor, but none of his movies have ever appealed to me. The same goes for this one.


It looks like just another dumb action film. Probably watchable enough for a lazy afternoon, but forgettable.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Hugely disappointed with the lack of :brock after being the #2 advertising storyline for today *


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

LigerJ81 said:


> If Taker comes out during Rocky's Promo *Mark out*


:ex:


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Jordo said:


> Big e had a sneaky feel when Aj fell


Two hand fulls, dvr is great. lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

If Taker's really there, he's likely just there to talk some business, not to make an appearance.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Edge :mark: :sad:


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

i think lesnar will attack the rock then undertaker will come out and point as lesnar


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

You've got to love WWE video packages really!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

DAT POP

#RATINGS


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So is there no new HOF Inductee this week?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh boy a Rock promo


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

SpookshowTony said:


> Eh, Scorpion King was so-so.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

The People's Transitional Champion is here!


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Saint Dick said:


> the belly of the beast


Who's that girl in your picture <3333


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Smell It.*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I still hate that he hasn't changed the damn thing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Natsuke said:


> Remember when Drew McIntyre was pretty damn good in the Elimination Chamber?
> 
> Now look where that fool is.


His performance gave me so much hope. Then WWE gave us all a kick in the shins.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

I cant believe ive been put through this shitty show. My daughter had a play recital tonight, and I had to miss it to watch this crap. i hate this show. wwe is ruining my family


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That's a relief pop from the crowd. Finally, someone entertaining.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Here we go! (Y)*


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Jordo said:


> i think lesnar will attack the rock then undertaker will come out and point as lesnar


He's called it!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The Rock has come to create some new trends, yay


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

HHHGame78 said:


> Two hand fulls, dvr is great. lol


He grabbed her tits? Lol. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It would make a little sense if Undertaker comes out..Paul E never said Brock was going to something...and Paul E once managed the Undertaker.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

DA ROCK!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Brock and Taker aren't appearing. Why can't some of you understand this? :lol


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

You know, for people saying Rock is champion for ratings so it makes it excuseable? 

I just gotta say, that's fucking stupid. You know what else would bring in ratings. Justin Bieber.

Guess he should be the WWE Champion.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Rock's booking it to the ring. His flight back to LA leaves in 30 minutes.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm smelling it!!

#MARKINGOUT


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

3 hours waiting for 15 minutes segment, only for The GOAT. Huge pop.

Nice EC video package, but not close to the ones they did in the past with the actual EC footage from 2002-2006.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Was he waiting in the back the whole time or did he just arrive?
Kinda expected him to throw that title in.the trash, thought a new title was coming.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

heres Rocky!!!


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

The hell? What's up with these crowd reactions? Dead as hell.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Cena's C** dumpster has FINALLY COME BACK TO NASHVILLE!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That chick fan was hot. Nice rack.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I liked it better when the WWE champion wrestled on RAW...


They did until the rock became champ


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

CM Punk the loudest pop of the night?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I was hoping Rock would change the belt, but I guess not.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

that big boobied girl in the blue was having an orgasmic reaction! 

LOL


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

DAT POP

The atmosphere Rock brings with him every time is incredible


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

So how long can the WWE have the show end with a Rock promo before it gets old?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

J2D said:


> You know, for people saying Rock is champion for ratings so it makes it excuseable?
> 
> I just gotta say, that's fucking stupid. You know what else would bring in ratings. Justin Bieber.
> 
> Guess he should be the WWE Champion.


You know what else would bring in ratings: Actually developing and pushing talent correctly over a course of time instead of wasting time on Cena and a few part timers


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

that chick had big tits, but not bigger than the heart of my little girl, which is broken because I had to be at home to watch this shit. fuck vince


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I still hate that he hasn't changed the damn thing.


Why change it. It's going back to Cena anyway.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn quite the reaction like the Rock. No one more popular.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

LOVE the dude going ROCKY while jumping up and down while his girl casually holds a sign up.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

is that the rock I see









is that the rock I see actually in the arena and not via satelite from some studio or from his home is that the rock I see


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

James1o1o said:


> He's called it!


Hope am right


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Speaking of "Sold out"...... :rock

:troll


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

DAT RACK


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

so does The Rock not really care that The Shield attacked him twice?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey, everyone remember Cena's LOLz promo before Royal Rumble? What a loser.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Blueforce7 said:


> I was hoping Rock would change the belt, but I guess not.


Whats the point? Cena will have his spinner belt in a couple of months


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

THAT SINGALONG!!!

roof just got blown off

DECIBLE LEVEL!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Rocky's promos always start out as something like a third-rate comedian at a company retreat. "We've got a packed house tonight, folks. What a special crowd."


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Whats the point? Cena will have his spinner belt in a couple of months


True!


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

So everywhere Rock goes he'll start this "finally" bullshit? Kay.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Jordo said:


> Hope am right


For the sake of this Raw I hope so. Apart from 1st hour, its been awful so far.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Just get Punk out there.

We know, Rock. It all started here. It started in Miami, in Tampa, in Madison Square Garden. 

Is he even going to promote the feud?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I liked it better when the WWE champion wrestled on RAW...


I like it better when the WWE treats the WWE champion as a big deal..
I don't want to see the top champion wrestling every Tom, Dick or Harry every got damn week just because. Treat the guy like he's a commodity. That's why title reigns lasted as long as they did back in the day.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Pretty sure Rock's getting tired of doing Raw's. 

Next week Rock will bring it-Via Hologram.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Rock and this pantomime bullshit :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Terrible promo by the rock thus far. UGH


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Ever since the title was made into the spinner belt it's been Cena's, and anybody else who has ever held it since has just been a transitional storytelling. It's sad but insanely true.

OH FUCK HE'S TELLING A STORY.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Clique said:


> DAT POP
> 
> The atmosphere Rock brings with him every time is incredible


+rep

I think people are appreciating him more and more now because they know their time with them is limited

"Nashville.. you guys are special to The Rock, do you know why?"
crowd: WHY?!

lol!! he has them eating out the palm of his hand


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

dam not even the rock can make that shitty belt look good.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> so does The Rock not really care that The Shield attacked him twice?


Now that Cena's on the job, no one that the Shield attacked cares.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

oh no not a stroy hes going to be here all day


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Cheap poping the shit out of this crowd :lmao


----------



## tj666 (Jul 12, 2011)

im getting really tired of the rock... and im a HUGE fan of him. Hes getting soooo boring


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Has Rock lived in every single state?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Terrible promo by the rock thus far. UGH


it just started mothafucka


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Rock Story time! :lol*


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Holy shit another overrun!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And ugly as all fuck with a unibrow.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wow..sorry Rock..I just legit yawned


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

"right now we're gonna have some fun"

fun is what my little girl will never experience again because daddy is stuck in front of his tv watching the rock bury everyone in the wwe like punk, shield, ziggler, sandow, and kidd. this is bullshit. my little girl is crying now because she cant see me. fuck vince


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow.

So we're getting a repeat Rock promo. Time for a bathroom break. I'm not trying to be an ass. Glad Rock is here, whatever.

I'm just so not interested in the shit he's been saying for the last 5 years now.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

The Rock kicked puberties candy ass.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KingOfKings said:


> Ever since the title was made into the spinner belt it's been Cena's, and anybody else who has ever held it since has just been a transitional storytelling. It's sad but insanely true.
> 
> OH FUCK HE'S TELLING A STORY.


You would think with Punks more than 300 day title reign, they would have given him his own belt.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Rocky's promos always start out as something like a third-rate comedian at a company retreat. "We've got a packed house tonight, folks. What a special crowd."


:lol You don't know how right you are.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

6'4" 220 and a Samoan jerry curl.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

RATINGS GOING BANANAS RIGHT NOW!!

#Storytime 

go on Rock, go tell your story boyyyyy!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Rock went to bars at 15?


----------



## Da Hammer (Jan 8, 2013)

lmao jeff jarrett mention


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh god King shut the fuck up already.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Build the fucking PPV.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Jeff Jerrett


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Jeff Jarrett reference?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Terrible promo by the rock thus far. UGH


It literally just started, jesus christ.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Stop fucking laughing, King.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

ASSUME THE POSITION


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DOUBLE J!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao at name dropping Jeff Jarrett


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Did he just say Jeff Jarrett?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Rock was 6'4 when he was 15? So, he only grew another inch? Weird.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

omg Jeff Jarrett name dropped lol.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Did he just metion Jeff Jarett?


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Here comes CM Punk crackhead references.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Jeff Jarrett mention. :lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Jeff Jarrett? :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Crackhead


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Rock was 6'4 when he was 15? So, he only grew another inch? Weird.


Actually that's normal 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

somebody please give this man some new material


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

THEY FUCKING MENTIONED JEFF JARRET 

THIS IS HUGE


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Jeff Jarrett call out on Raw. Inb4 folks say "SHOTS FIRED AT TNA"


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Downtown Bruno mention? WWE bringing up all the old school managers tonight.

Jarrett? Ha!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> You would think with Punks more than 300 day title reign, they would have given him his own belt.


But the little kiddies wouldn't buy it


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Jeff Jarrent? 


I love The Rock!!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Jeff Jarret + Crackhead mention :lmao*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The word crackhead is so funny isn't it King?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

TNA dropping WWE names and WWE dropping TNA names, out of nowhere like the RKO.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Jesus, Rock is bad.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

so is tv-pg dead?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cole and Lawler need to turn their fucking mics off and let him talk.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

James1o1o said:


> Did he just say Jeff Jarrett?


no.. someone yelled out jeff jarrett

Rock merely reacts to what the crowd does

it's what makes him so good in his promo's


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Jeff Jarrett :lmao

He mentioned Jarrett, tomorrow on WWE.com "We would like to wish The Rock well in his future endeavors"


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

If Punk wins he should get on the mic after and be like

FINALLY

THE ROCK

HAS COME BACK...




TO REALITY


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Jesus commentary shut the FUCK UP!!!!!!!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

okay what the fuck.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

What does this have to do with the WWE championship?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

King and Cole are dying :lmao


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Someone mute the commentators please.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cole seriously what are you laughing at


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

This is horrid


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow Rock this is bad


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I am SO excited to watch CM Punk vs. The Rock on Sunday :mark:


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Cole and Lawler are hell bent on ruining RAW.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Stop fucking laughing, King.


Seriously, they laugh at the end of every sentence.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This is fucking great. I has nothing to do with anything, but it's fucking great.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

my daughter will probably become a crackhead now because she never sees her daddy. vince is ruining my life.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

This wouldn't be too bad if it wasn't for Lawler and Cole. I'm turning off RAW now, fuck those commentators. I DON'T NEED TO BE TOLD WHEN TO LAUGH.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

So The Rock hustled Jeff Hardy?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Someone tell Jerry and Cole to stop laughing. It's annoying :favre


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

commentators PLEASE STOP LAUGHING

i love that it's genuine but holy crap

put your headsets down

:no:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Fake laughter is fake


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Lmfao god. Rock is a clown


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Gandhi said:


> So everywhere Rock goes he'll start this "finally" bullshit? Kay.


New wrestling fan?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Boooooooooooooooriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing

At least talk about wrestling, this ain't no fucking comedy club


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

sorry...i spaced out...this is cena level


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

So, I noticed I'm not the only one who likes The Rock, but think he's boring as fuck now? 

God. Stop with the bland ass promos.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Okay, kinda losing interest here.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

PG show with the top guy talking about Crackheads. AMERICA!


----------



## Da Hammer (Jan 8, 2013)

ok this promo have a point?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Oi, Rock, I like you, but this ain't stand up comedy with Eddie Murphy.*


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

:lmao

Rock is still great.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Gee, great story Rock. Way to sell me your match on Sunday.

Fuck's sake, this is really bad. All of it.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

10 year old girls are laughing less than Cole and King


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Xobeh said:


> so is tv-pg dead?


The Rock doesn't do PG promos. He demands to be himself, otherwise he wouldn't be on RAW. Plain and simple.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao at the black guy in the crowd


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

In a bar and driving at 15? Rock you criminal.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Rock i thought i never would say this to you but SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

If Cena were to spit this same exact promo he'd be getting tore up right now. How is this any different than that putrid promo Cena delivered the Raw before Royal Rumble.

This is fucking terrible and it does nothing to build towards the match. Once again The Rock does standup comedy, kills time, and puts over nobody. Actually now that I think about it that's *WWE's* prime directive these days.


----------



## tj666 (Jul 12, 2011)

this is fucking boring.. my god..


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

This is the "GOAT" people.. :lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"But hey, CM Punk. i'll run you over with a car. I guess?"


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The crowd is eating ALL of this up too.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't give a fuck what any of you say, this promo is fucking gold.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Someone tell Jerry and Cole to stop laughing. It's annoying :favre


Someone tell Vince, hes the one making them


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

That guy was lip syncing the rocks lines


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

seriously 5 minutes in and not one mention of the wwe title match on sunday. I'm a Rock fan but this flat out sucks.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Rock. If I wanted a joke, I'd watch your movies.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

It's terrible, but im still loving it.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> This is fucking great. I has nothing to do with anything, but it's fucking great.


it's amazing 

lol ratings are seriously going thru the roof

it's like SEINFELD

the show about nothing.. but ended up being GOAT


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

What the shit is he talking about?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This is not entertaining


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Love the black guy holding the title agreeing with the Rock. He's dealt with crackheads before.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ that Nolo King looking dude in the crowd repeating what the rock says


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

come on rock build the fucking match.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The promo is good because only he could get away with shit like this now. It's awesome.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Rock is fucking done man... this is a disgrace.

This is Cena bad.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I hope King chokes on his microphone.


----------



## Gunmouse (Jan 10, 2012)

The Rock doesn't eeeverrr, and I mean eeeeeeevvverrr, promote his PPV's.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Bowlen said:


> The Rock doesn't do PG promos. He demands to be himself, otherwise he wouldn't be on RAW. Plain and simple.


Well, I know how Rock is. But I meant added together with the mention of BS earlier.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

PUNK TO SAVE THIS. YES.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Took him about 8 minutes to mention the Championship


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank god for Punk


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Cult of Personallllity


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't wait to see how that helmet Rock316 tries to spin this as the best promo of all time :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Punk! :mark:*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

OH MY GOD LAWLER SHUT THE FUCK UP !


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

FINALLY. THEPUNKHASCOMEBACK. FROM BACK STAAAAGE! unk2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was an awful lot like Cena's rambling promo a few weeks ago... just terrible. And that is hte only part I've actually seen tonight... was any of Raw any better?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cm Punk is here, Now ppl can shut up


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Finally...CM Punk! Has....Arrived!


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Punk is coming out. 

Here comes Rock making those brilliant "Cookie Puss" jokes.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

OH SNAP PUNK

it's PUNK!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Thought he was funny. Ditched that bitch.

Mentioned Twilight :fpalm


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

The Rock's story time < Eddie Guerrero's story time.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Heyman, wheres lesnar?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Save us Punk! I'm a fan of the Rock, but that promo was very meh for his mic skills.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

virus21 said:


> Someone tell Vince, hes the one making them


Give me his number


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

That promo was... random.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

PUNK TO SAVE THIS SEGMENT THANK YOU LORD
Damn Rock, that was brutal


----------



## Da Hammer (Jan 8, 2013)

Good god are king and cole beyond annying smh


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Sorry Rocky, I love you dearly but this painfully bad. I know you can do much better than this.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Rock hates gays.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

And now hopefully you all are satisfied, now they're putting over the match at EC.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

CM Punk to save this segment.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Punk doesn't give a shit he hugs heyman anyways lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

bkfestivus said:


> What the shit is he talking about?


Black problems, apparently.

It's awesome.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

lmaooooo oh shit.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Please turn off the commentators mics for promos.

If I wanted to hear fake laughs I'd watch Big Bang.

MAKEITSTOP


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Vince is in Cole/Lawler's ear telling them to laugh like idiots and they're doing it.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I love this promo, but King and Cole seriously need to shut up/


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

RenegadexParagon said:


> Good in ring work=/=being a main eventer.
> 
> Besides, I've seen matches and promo's of his.
> 
> He's not bad but he's not great at anything.


HHH isn't great at anything and his career worked out ok.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Commentary in this promo is awful though. I hate it.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

From Twilight? Bitch please, Punk and Heyman's love is a better romance than Twilight can ever hope to be.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Have commentators ever ruined a segment before? Because this might be a first.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

CM Punks going over


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

cm punk has a beautiful smile. just like my daughter. who i never see because im always watching wrestling. fuck vince


----------



## sp00kyfr0g (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank god for Punk. That shit was horrible. More horrible than Rocks usual schtick.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

How does making Rock unable to keep the title by DQ stack the odds against him? It's just like every other match


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

I loved The Rock so far..


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

BEAT HIS PUNK ASS ALL OVER NASHVILLE

ROCK knows how to sell tickets OR DOES ROCK KNOW HOW TO SELL TICKETS

#BUYRATES

OH MY GOD THIS IS GOING DOWN


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

incoming :brock


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

And yes i wish they would mute their mic..pretty sure Vince just tells them to laugh though


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Triple H: "Bruno, the product is PG now"
Bruno: "I'll join the Hall, sure"
*week later*
The Rock: "I HUSTLED A CRACKHEAD"

:HHH2


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

That promo/story was awful. The Rock is awful. Anyone who disagrees should not be judging anybody like Cena for their shit.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Rock's mic work is cheesy and his jokes are just cliche,Seriously.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Shit is about to get real


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

"I'll beat your Punk ass." 
Rock knows how to say bad words.

Let's give him a round of applause.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

That has to be the worst promo of all time by the rock


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

This is what we need!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

TICKETS ARE BEING SOLD!!

THIS IS THE GO HOME SHOW

ROCK

PUNK

ALL HELL HAS BROKEN LOOSE

OH MY GOD!!


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

YES HEYMAN!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ok, Rock's winning


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

HEYMAAAAAAAAAAAAAN! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Props to Rocky for selling offense from a skinny fat vanilla midget


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

That was a perfect ending. 

Thank you Heyman.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Im a paul heyman guy


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

FINALLY! THE ROCK HAS GONE TO SLEEP!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rock took the GTS well.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

:mark:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

GTS to Rock,Fucking awesome.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*#KNEES2FACES*


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Punk just got so much heat.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Paul, you weasel!! Gawd, I love this!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Rock told a Bad Bedtime Story, So Punk said GTS Fool GTS


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Piss off Lawler


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

I watched the whole thing hoping to see the undertaker, :C.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

listen to the crowd

LISTEN TO THEM

HEAT raining down on Punk

THIS CROWD IS LIVID

#LIVID!!

what a great sendoff

Elimination NOOO

THAT IS NOT YOURS PUNK

DO NOT TOUCH THAT BELT

:no:


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

That's fucking teamwork!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Go to sleep.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Lawler needs stfu.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Glad Punk got the upper hand this week. But Rock's retaining Sunday.

Jerry Lawler shut your ass up. He has earned it.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah Punk, you held it for over a year but you don't deserve it!


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

I'm so glad Punk took the belt with him.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Rock with that boss sell of the GTS. The one at Raw 1000 was still the best though.

The belt looks better with Punk. Probably because he's had it so long.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

No chance Punk goes over Sunday. :cool2


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

The Rock will always be a better seller than john cena


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> Rock told a Bad Bedtime Story, So Punk said GTS Fool GTS


I think Punk just read that post. :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Heyman's







face was priceless :lmao*


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Taker/Rock vs Punk/Brock :3

Sent from my LG-C800 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Punk took his belt back.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Dwayne got robbed.

:troll


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

he stole the belt

that son of a bitch stole the belt

PUNK THAT IS NOT YOUR BELT

WTF

oh i'm livid now

im hot

i'm heated

#LIVID


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Punk holds the title for over 400 days but yeah King, he doesnt deserve it!!!


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Punk is outshining Rock on the mic.

I'm sorry, but this is a shit feud. 

Until Rock can get on the mic and act serious like Punk, with a bit of wit? He's not in the right league. Punk talks with wit about kicking Rock's ass.

Rock uses the rececyled promos he uses each return.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So basically: Punk steals the title, like last year


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Rock got the upper hand before Rumble and still won. The go home show means shit.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Robbery. More black problems.

Good show, though.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm so proud that my state consistently has a good crowd.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

The title looks so much better on Punk (my opinion), The Rock just doesn't need the title..


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

We're so getting a new title belt...


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Great end to what was actually a decent show. Just like last week was the worst RAW in months, this was the best raw in months.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Let's be honest here ; Punk has the belt in his possession, will probably "defend it" as house shows, and even be announced as the champ.

In basically every facet but name value he's the WWE Champion :lol


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Punk's one sentence >>>>> Brock feeling feelings >>>>>>>>> Cena's sunday = Rockies bedtime story
Really sad actually, what just happened?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

that promo from the rock was on par with that awful cena promo two weeks ago, just awful


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

why are you all bitching about the rock swearing and being non pg, but at the same time you hate pg? hypocrites much?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I haven't truly given a fuck about a WWE title storyline since Punk and Hardy. I can't take this cockamamie fuckery.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Well now the title will be at house.shows right


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

nothing but confusion from me.
Nothing made sense.

What the fuck was with that story, a cheap way to get a 10min overrun for a decent rating.F
fuck this show.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

The good old heel steals the title tactic. That segment was fine after it got serious.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Punk stealing the title is the perfect time for Rock to bring in a new title design


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Rock's promo was okay, not particularly funny though. Once again, when Punk came out the two of them at least got intense and Rock got a bit serious (after the Twilight stuff, at least). 

Cole/Lawler were by far the worst part of that promo.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Paul Heyman costs CM Punk his title. 

CM Punk loves Paul Heyman.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice final segment to a pretty good Raw!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Ending was kind of average but a great show overall. Best of 2013 by far.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

see how the rock "sells" the gts, thats exactly what he looks like when he's "gassed", once again its called selling, something most superstars have forgotten these days.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Some reason I was expecting Brock to attack Rocky from behind, but that would've been pretty stupid.

Raw was very good this week, who'd have thought it?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Rock was bad. Punk was great. 

Am I surprised? Absolutely not.

lolrockcenaII


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

CharliePrince said:


> he stole the belt
> 
> that son of a bitch stole the belt
> 
> ...


And I'm dying.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

climbin' in the ring snatchin' yo titles up


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Rock got the upper hand before Rumble and still won. The go home show means shit.


Hope is a powerful drug.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

btw guys we are all having fun here, but I just want to say I wish everyone backstage (SPECIALLY Cena) watches Punk and Rock go at it

the goal is always the same: SELL TICKETS and GET PEOPLE INVESTED

amazing by both men

in their core.. The Rock and CM Punk know exactly what this business is about

amazing night, amazing show, I CANNOT WAIT for Elimination Chamber!


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Fail By WWE, on there site as Smackdown EC Match...


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

J2D said:


> Punk is outshining Rock on the mic.
> 
> I'm sorry, but this is a shit feud.
> 
> ...


Agreed 100%


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

Awful boring show from everything I saw. So pretty much the usual.

The Rock/Punk segment was decent.


----------



## Da Hammer (Jan 8, 2013)

CharliePrince said:


> listen to the crowd
> 
> LISTEN TO THEM
> 
> ...


Lmao you crack me up :agree:


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Entertaining closing segment imo. Can't wait to see Rock/Punk II this Sunday. I enjoyed Raw for the most part tonight.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

WWE.com is showing Dolph Ziggler off as the entrant to the EC match instead of Kane...mistake or is there going to be a rematch on Smackdown? lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The storylines right now make little to no sense. Just awful.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Rock promo dragged on too long. Just build the match already instead of putting over the city you're in.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Punk stealing the belt so they can have a "champion" at house shows...


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Great first hour
Zoned in and out the second hour
Sadly can't remember what happened before the Rock's promo in the third hour
Funny Rock promo
Great ending


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Heyman costs Punk. CM Punk walks out of Elimination Chamber the champion. The Rock doesn't get pinned. Rematch clause made for Wrestlemania. Triple Threat. Sorted.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Amber B said:


> I haven't truly given a fuck about a WWE title storyline since Punk and Hardy. I can't take this cockamamie fuckery.


Not even Punk/Cena MitB?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

First hour was awesome. 

Second and third hour were bad except Barrett vs Kofi and The Shield promo. 

Rock's promo was awful, but watching Punk kick his ass was fun, even though he's still losing at EC.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Punk/Rock feud isnt good.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Shazayum said:


> Rock promo dragged on too long. Just build the match already instead of putting over the city you're in.


You know, it's like Cena in that sense.

"Better kiss this town's ass."


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

100 bucks says Rock debuts a new belt, Punk loses and goes into another feud while keeping the spinner belt and claiming he's the WWE Champion still :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Total Package said:


> Robbery. More black problems.
> 
> Good show, though.


Yeah but usually Rock and Punk would be on the other sides of the robbery.

That one's for you LBGetBack.

Show was more tolerable then usually tonight, loved the first hour.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> Fail By WWE, on there site as Smackdown EC Match...


Psh....Kane just has on a Ziggler mask.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Rock's promo story was amazing. He told it on Leno two years ago IIRC. Good go-home segment, terrible show overall.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jack Swagger Owned. Chamber match should be great.

Oh and Cesaro was beast whooping Miz`s ass


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed Raw with pics/quotes here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/02/wwe-monday-night-raw-2112013-review.html

Overall thoughts: Eh, nothing too special here. It didn't drag but there wasn't alot of great stuff here. DB/Jericho was the best thing on the show and I'm amazed each week at what The Rock can get away with. But hey, Dutch Mantel is back! And he's racist!

Some shots from the show:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

That was one of the worst promos I ever heard

Rock was just jerking off to himself


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Da Hammer said:


> Lmao you crack me up :agree:


 it's good to mark out, every now and then seriously.. enjoy it while it lasts..

CM Punk vs The Rock ain't gonna be around much longer

but this was a great great sendoff and it did exactly what it needed to do

even the real hardcore iwc marks are going to buy EC now because Y2J is in it and there's just..

top to bottom this is a great card

and Rock-Punk sendoff is amazing


----------



## Knees2Faces (Jan 4, 2013)

Rock....please give a serious promo. This could have been such a beautiful feud with 2 great guys on the mic, but Rock is only using his sophomoric jokes instead of serious promos


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I love how Rock mentioned the new stipulation that was added to his match on Sunday ... Oh wait.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

KingOfKings said:


> 100 bucks says Rock debuts a new belt, Punk loses and goes into another feud while keeping the spinner belt and claiming he's the WWE Champion still :lol


hahaha that'd be funny as hell though :agree:


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Thought the first hour was the best then straight down hill after that


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Rock's promo story was amazing. He told it on Leno two years ago IIRC. Good go-home segment, terrible show overall.


Amazing in that someone actually thought it would make for a good segment on a wrestling program.



KingOfKings said:


> I love how Rock mentioned the new stipulation that was added to his match on Sunday ... Oh wait.


Pretty sure he did actually


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Redead said:


> That was one of the worst promos I ever heard
> 
> Rock was just jerking off to himself


I'm sorry, but that's how I saw each of his promos since the feud with Punk started.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

It was a good show, but I'm not too much interested in EC this sunday. WM has already been set.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Strong final segment to close out a pretty good show. Nonsense was kept to a minimum and storylines got advanced. 

Cole and Lawler seriously have to shut up though. Whether they're being told to laugh or they're genuinely cracking up, it doesn't matter. We don't need to hear them snickering every time Rock completes a sentence. The live crowds love him and TV viewers aren't gonna have their opinions swayed by those two laughing.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

It's weird that the first hour of the show was the best one.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

Rocks story went on a little bit too long, but it was still more interesting than all the other boring, generic dog shit on the show.


----------



## mattributes (Feb 6, 2013)

Well that sucks. WWE logic the guy left layin wins a the upcoming PPV. Hopefully Punk can still come out on top and save us from Cena-Rock 2 or at least make it a triple threat. I would trade the EC loss if it would mean a Punk win at Mania. Doubt it happens but it would be nice.


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm not gonna lie, I dislike the Rock, but that promo literally had me busting out laughing.

Also when Del Rio gave his scarf to that kid with the glasses, my god. That was the cutest thing ever. Did you see that kid's face?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good 1st hour. 2nd and 3rd hours were kind of "non-sense-ish." Just lame crap. The Rock/Punk storyline is so lame. I thought it was going to be alot better. It seems like both guys are just going through the motions and waiting for WM.


----------



## Cocoa Butter (Dec 18, 2012)

Never thought i'd see The Rock turn into Mother Goose and pander as much as he just did to the crowd. What a joke


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Some people still clinging on to that shred of hope that it'll be a triple threat at Mania I see

Sorry to break it to you guys but this year is Cena's big moment and nobody gets to share that spotlight


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Clique said:


> Entertaining closing segment imo. Can't wait to see Rock/Punk II this Sunday. I enjoyed Raw for the most part tonight.


it was a great show, people finding reasons just to bitch but i thought it was great

ending was interesting judging from people's reactions.. mission accomplished which was

1. get people invested
2. SELL TICKETS

Punk and Rock did their jobs in spades I just wish the rest of the roster learn this lesson and quickly.. what this business is all about

selling tickets


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> The storylines right now make little to no sense. Just awful.


Lol, I wouldn't call Punk/Rock a storyline, honestly.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Jeff Jarrett trending on twitter!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Pretty good Raw tonight


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Sheild, Jericho/Bryan, and Cesaro owning miz ruled the rest of the show meh.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

TheRainKing said:


> Awful boring show from everything I saw. So pretty much the usual.
> 
> The Rock/Punk segment was decent.


If you thought the Bryan/Jericho match was boring, you should probably stop watching wrestling.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

This feud is showing Rock's weak points against someone like Punk.

Again, I'm not saying Rock isn't a legend, or Punk is better. I'm saying, this feud isn't right. 

Punk is a damn good heel, and amazing with the mic. Rock COULD be, if he didn't say the same shit over and over. He's jerking himself off more than Ryback jerks off the air.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

did the rock even address the stipulation added to the match, of course not he decided to mindlessly ramble for 8 minutes instead. That was a shocking promo from him, the man needs some new material


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't even know if that was a promo or some random fucking gig. Please, don't promote your match and don't talk about the match stipulation you received.

What the fuck? 

One of the worst things I've seen from The Rock while Punk/Heyman saved the whole segment.

Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

wrasslinsreal said:


> see how the rock "sells" the gts, thats exactly what he looks like when he's "gassed", once again its called selling, something most superstars have forgotten these days.


being gassed is The Rock's favorite move

 

he's so good at it IWC marks fall for it every. single. time.

lol


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

If this was a 2-hour Raw this could have been a quality show. It fell apart after the Swagger/Mantell segment.

And Rock, stop kissing the fans' asses all the time, bro. Especially before the ppv


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I must admit the rocks story made me lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This may have been the most consistently well-down RAW since they went to three hours. Probably the best first hour they've ever had, actually.

*The Good*

- Opening Punk/Heyman promo was gold

- Jericho/Bryan was great

- The Shield promo was good

- 3MB/Superfriends was a decent squash

- The crowd was red hot all night, a HUGE improvement over last week

- Finally they actually gave Swagger something new to work with. Jeb can work a mic and if Swagger can keep himself from making horrid faces this just might work out for him. Still think he could work as a goofy heel midcarder and I don't think he's cut out for the main event though.

- Kane/Ziggler was decent.

- No divas for the second week in a row. bama

- Mark Henry is a beast. Cesaro is as well.

- The Rock/CM Punk interaction, short as it was, was great.

- Tensai/Brodus could actually been a fun "little" tag team.




*The Bad*

- Rock's promo wasn't particularly funny, though at least the crowd was hot. Lawler and Cole cackling was even more annoying than usual: they absolutely killed it. Someone should gag them.

- Wade Barrett/Kofi/Bo Dallas stuff.

- Sandow and Rhodes absolutely directionless. What was the point of breaking them up again?

- Where was my boy Brad Maddox?!




Overall that was easily the best RAW they've had in a while. Two decent shows in a row: not bad RAW, not bad at all. Dare I say, they might actually have 3 good shows in a row.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Rock could atleast PRETEND he cares about the title, WWE, or the match on Sunday

Instead he gave some retarded hello kitty story that has ZERO room as the last segment before a PPV

THIS IS THE PROMO THAT IS SUPPOSED TO PUT OVER THE FUCKING MATCH

But no, Rock just pandered to the crowd, and put himself over. It's like the title and Elimination Chamber werent even there

Rock at his absolute worst


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow. That promo from Rock sucked. real talk. He can do wwwwaaayyyy better than that. That was almost as bad as Punk fake laughing or whatever he was doing a promo with HHH/Nash and Cena's awful promo the Raw before royal rumble.

Nice ending tho, happy to see that GTS. 

Rock retains Sunday and hopefully it leads to a triple threat with Cena and Punk.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

This episode is a prime example of why they NEED two-hour shows. First hour and a bit was pretty awesome, but by the time it got past halfway, it started to drag with meaningless filler matches.

Still, one of the best Raws I've seen in a while.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

"FINALLY, THE ROCK. HAS COME BACK. TO ________" 

"You know, let The Rock tell you a tale." 

>Either him bragging about himself, or insulting some other person.

"PENIS JOKE." 

"THE ROCK, IS THE PEOPLE'S CHAMP."

"BY THE WAY, THAT PENIS JOKE IS TRENDING WORLDWIDE."

Every. Single. Time.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Wasn't Mysterio in the chamber?


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

So......... how about that Undertaker? :romo2


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This may have been the most consistently well-down RAW since they went to three hours. Probably the best first hour they've ever had, actually.

*The Good*

- Opening Punk/Heyman promo was gold

- Jericho/Bryan was great

- The Shield promo was good

- 3MB/Superfriends was a decent squash

- The crowd was red hot all night, a HUGE improvement over last week

- Finally they actually gave Swagger something new to work with. Jeb can work a mic and if Swagger can keep himself from making horrid faces this just might work out for him. Still think he could work as a goofy heel midcarder and I don't think he's cut out for the main event though.

- Kane/Ziggler was decent.

- No divas for the second week in a row. bama

- Mark Henry is a beast. Cesaro is as well.

- The Rock/CM Punk interaction, short as it was, was great.

- Tensai/Brodus could actually been a fun "little" tag team.




*The Bad*

- Rock's promo wasn't particularly funny, though at least the crowd was hot. Lawler and Cole cackling was even more annoying than usual: they absolutely killed it. Someone should gag them.

- Wade Barrett/Kofi/Bo Dallas stuff.

- Sandow and Rhodes absolutely directionless. What was the point of breaking them up again?

- Where was my boy Brad Maddox?!




Overall that was easily the best RAW they've had in a while. Two decent shows in a row: not bad RAW, not bad at all. Dare I say, they might actually have 3 good shows in a row.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

- Heyman/Punk greatness to start the show. 
- Mark 'somebody gon get their wig split' Henry destroying.
- Bryan v Jericho in a really good match.
- Big Show being a badass.
- Cesaro owning Miz in spectacular fashion.
- Swagger getting a manager.
- Barrett beating that fool Kofi a la Fit Finlay.
- Shield promo and brawl.
- Strong Rock/Punk segment to end the show.

I liked it. Lots of good stuff and purposeful build for the PPV matches. (Y)


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

really excited for the match that The Roid built up with Nashville on Sunday.

oh wait.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Hera said:


> So......... how about that Undertaker? :romo2


:robbiet Dat's not funny.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I found the end really entertaining. I liked the Rock's story. I also LOVED Punk taking the title and walking out. I really want to see him enter the match on Sunday with the belt around his waist, to me it would just be a cool little addition to the feud going into the match.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Strong final segment to close out a pretty good show. Nonsense was kept to a minimum and storylines got advanced.
> *
> Cole and Lawler seriously have to shut up though. Whether they're being told to laugh or they're genuinely cracking up, it doesn't matter. We don't need to hear them snickering every time Rock completes a sentence. The live crowds love him and TV viewers aren't gonna have their opinions swayed by those two laughing.*


This. Their dumbass laughing ruined everything.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Lawler: "HE SAID CRACK HEAD, HARUHRUARHAUHWHAWHAWHWHHAWTUHT8WAURHRHURHURHUR."


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

This has to be the more random and bad promo The Rock made since his return.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

buried buried buried


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Shit The Crowd gave no Fucks if The Rock's Storytelling was alittle on the meh side. Whether you like it or not as long as it got the crowd poping off, they did their job. The Fight afterwards was great. Still was better then the filler of tonite's raw.

Fucking Cesaro proving once again why he should be a great player in WWE's future
No Kaitlyn but I got to see AJ
Mark Henry inducted a Midget into The Hall Of Pain


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Shield-"We fix injustices"-Gets paid to interfere in matches. 

CM Punk "I got screwed"-Loses title because his manager hires the Shield and Maddox

Heyman "I resign". I'm back. 

Dolph Ziggler "I'm MITB" Gets more chances to go at the titles than anyone else.

Barrett-"Wanna see a Bayrrage". Fuck.

Fuck. Fuck this.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

rock was trying to tell the story and then relate it to the EC match, which he did for like 5 seconds, but the problem was the stupid story went on forever and i already heard that shit before. 5000 leagues under the promo he cut when he was first in the ring with cm punk to build the rumble match


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

The Rock saved Raw Tonight


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I think they just laughed every time he said 'crackhead', which must've been about...oh, 847 times.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

alliance said:


> The Rock saved Raw Tonight


:troll


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

LigerJ81 said:


> Shit The Crowd gave no Fucks if The Rock's Storytelling was alittle on the meh side. Whether you like it or not as long as it got the crowd poping off, *they did their job*. The Fight afterwards was great. Still was better then the filler of tonite's raw.
> 
> Fucking Cesaro proving once again why he should be a great player in WWE's future
> No Kaitlyn but I got to see AJ
> Mark Henry inducted a Midget into The Hall Of Pain


Thats not his job. His job is to sell the PPV.

Rock's ability to entertain a crowd has never been questioned, but even dating to his prime, Rock struggled with selling matches. He lacks Piper, Heenan, Mick or Austin's directness and language to make a match seen larger than life and must see


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Rock's Milk Commercial


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

The promo was fine for what it was. They obviously don't give two fucks about this PPV because it's just a stopgap before Wrestlemania so haven't bothered putting much effort into it. Punk needs to have his rematch before making way for the big dawg to get his moment :cena4


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

FINALLY.. Punk has what belongs to him and that's his WWE Championship.

Rock could at least promote the feud but he decides to ramble on about some lame story. Punk has owned the Rock on the mic this whole god damn feud, the only people who will tell you otherwise are Rock ball washers.

It's a god damn shame that we are gonna get Cena/Rock 2 that no one really cares to see again, the only good thing about this match is we will get to see Rock's dreadful reign as Champ end, even if it is to Cena.

RAW was actually good tonight though.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I loved the Rock's promo at the end. Dude has charisma like no one else. People need to learn to integrate the crowd into it as well like he did. I enjoyed Punk's brief cameo at the end. Good for him to get the upper hand. What I hated was Cole and Lawler's laughing. I was laughing but there is no reason for their mics to be turned on during that.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

alliance said:


> The Rock saved Raw Tonight


:cole1 :yodawg :ti


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Stad said:


> FINALLY.. Punk has what belongs to him and that's his WWE Championship.
> 
> Rock could at least promote the feud but he decides to ramble on about some lame story. *Punk has owned the Rock on the mic this whole god damn feud, the only people who will tell you otherwise are Rock ball washers.*
> 
> It's a god damn shame that we are gonna get Cena/Rock 2 that no one really cares to see again, the only good thing about this match is we will get to see Rock's dreadful reign as Champ end, even if it is to Cena.


lol it's the other way around. Only people that think Punk is owning The Rock are the insecure, delusional, punk marks. What's sad is that The Rock isn't even playing his most effective character. If this was the Cocky, arrogant rock character in the past even Punk marks wouldn't be able to use their delusion to say that Punk was better.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Stall_19 said:


> I loved the Rock's promo at the end. Dude has charisma like no one else. People need to learn to integrate the crowd into it as well like he did. I enjoyed Punk's brief cameo at the end. Good for him to get the upper hand. What I hated was Cole and Lawler's laughing. I was laughing but there is no reason for their mics to be turned on during that.


What exactly does that promo do for the feud though?? it doesn't do jack shit. He never mentioned the stipulation once i don't think.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The crowd during Rock's story was unbelievable, not because they were the biggest or loudest of all time but because of how invested they were into it, hearing every single word in silence and popping just at the right time. That type of interaction is unheard of in today's industry. Only The Rock. Awesome promo. To see a 15k+ sold out crowd so captivated by a guy telling a 5 minutes story in the middle of a wrestling ring as the main event of the show after 3-4 hours in the arena was unique, that's why he's the best of all time in what he does. In a league of his own.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> The crowd during Rock's story was unbelievable, not because they were the biggest or loudest of all time but because of how invested they were into it, hearing every single word in silence and popping just at the right time. That type of interaction is unheard of in today's industry. Only The Rock. Awesome promo. To see a 15k+ sold out crowd so captivated by a guy telling a 5 minutes story in the middle of a wrestling ring as the main event of the show after 3-4 hours in the arena was unique, that's why he's the best of all time in what he does. In a league of his own.


Can you link me to one promo you haven't liked by the Rock?? let me guess, there isn't one is there??


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

I hate all Rock marks.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Stad said:


> What exactly does that promo do for the feud though?? it doesn't do jack shit. He never mentioned the stipulation once i don't think.


Blame that on the WWE not Rock. If you think that The Rock and CM Punk have 100% control of what they talk about on the show you need to wake up.



4.0 said:


> I hate all Rock marks.


Cena mark.....nuff said.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Theproof said:


> Blame that on the WWE not Rock. If you think that The Rock and CM Punk have 100% control of what they talk about on the show you need to wake up.


So they told Rock to do storytime? And not talk about the match


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Theproof said:


> Blame that on the WWE not Rock. If you think that The Rock and CM Punk have 100% control of what they talk about on the show you need to wake up.


You actually think they give Rock a script?? Rock goes out there and says what he wants or he wouldn't of rambled on about some shitty story about Nashville for 10 minutes. I think you need to wake up. :lmao


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

About the stip, I'm thinking they probably only added it to give themselves an out for Lesnar-HHH II. Vince will force Heyman to convince Brock to accept the match (since Heyman put it in writing that he would do anything to get the stipulation). Also to try and convince some people Punk stands a chance of winning. Two birds, one stone.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Soupman Prime said:


> So they told Rock to do storytime? And not talk about the match


IDK. But would you really put it past this company? At the end of the day, the WWE has the final say in what goes on in promo's. They could have told him not to do it even if it wasn't them.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Theproof said:


> Cena mark.....nuff said.


:flip


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Stad said:


> What exactly does that promo do for the feud though?? it doesn't do jack shit. He never mentioned the stipulation once i don't think.


Well I do agree with that. Though I was entertained by the promo just like people were entertained by Heyman's decent but ultimately pointless promo at the start of the show.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Actually I would have enjoyed The Rock Promo alittle better if Lawler/Cole would of been silent the whole Time. Also I will agree with anyone, on the Mic Punk has done a better Job than The Rock since this Fued Started.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL at the mark wars going on here. Dance, puppets, dance.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Stad said:


> Can you link me to one promo you haven't liked by the Rock?? let me guess, there isn't one is there??


Yet he didn't like The Shield's promo. fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rock316AE said:


> The crowd during Rock's story was unbelievable, not because they were the biggest or loudest of all time but because of how invested they were into it, hearing every single word in silence and popping just at the right time. That type of interaction is unheard of in today's industry. Only The Rock. Awesome promo. To see a 15k+ sold out crowd so captivated by a guy telling a 5 minutes story in the middle of a wrestling ring as the main event of the show after 3-4 hours in the arena was unique, that's why he's the best of all time in what he does. In a league of his own.


If Cena gave that same promo, you would be bashing it saying how much it sucked, and the crowd would have booed the hell out of it.
The rock could use jibberish and the crowd would eat it up. And the only reason the crowd was so into it is because he was using places they all know because he was talking about TN.

Yeah way to waste all that time and not do his job, which is promo his PPV title match that he is defending in less than a week.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Also @Rock316AE this is about the third time you've red repped me with the words 'The Rock is the GOAT'

:lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Theproof said:


> lol it's the other way around. Only people that think Punk is owning The Rock are the insecure, delusional, punk marks. What's sad is that The Rock isn't even playing his most effective character. If this was the Cocky, arrogant rock character in the past even Punk marks wouldn't be able to use their delusion to say that Punk was better.


You can't be serious. Rock hasn't even said anything, really. "I WILL be champion", or "I'll kick your punk ass". Go back and watch Punk's first promo on January 7, and the ones following.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Stad said:


> You actually think they give Rock a script?? Rock goes out there and says what he wants or he wouldn't of rambled on about some shitty story about Nashville for 10 minutes. I think you need to wake up. :lmao


Neither you or me know what goes on backstage. All we can do is speculate.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Green Light said:


> About the stip, I'm thinking they probably only added it to give themselves an out for Lesnar-HHH II. Vince will force Heyman to convince Brock to accept the match (since Heyman put it in writing that he would do anything to get the stipulation). Also to try and convince some people Punk stands a chance of winning. Two birds, one stone.


phil mitchell :lol:lol seeing that face just cracked me up


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Green Light said:


> About the stip, I'm thinking they probably only added it to give themselves an out for Lesnar-HHH II. Vince will force Heyman to convince Brock to accept the match (since Heyman put it in writing that he would do anything to get the stipulation). Also to try and convince some people Punk stands a chance of winning. Two birds, one stone.


Why wouldnt Brock just come out and attack Punk, getting the rock DQ'd, and putting the title back on Punk?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Theproof said:


> lol it's the other way around. Only people that think Punk is owning The Rock are the insecure, delusional, punk marks. What's sad is that The Rock isn't even playing his most effective character. If this was the Cocky, arrogant rock character in the past even Punk marks wouldn't be able to use their delusion to say that Punk was better.


Actually, a few times they've been even and no one has been outright dominated the whole feud. However, Punk's promos have been better most of the time to me... tonight's though.. damn Rock, why did you go all Cena on us?!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> If Cena gave that same promo, you would be bashing it saying how much it sucked, and the crowd would have booed the hell out of it.
> The rock could use jibberish and the crowd would eat it up. And the only reason the crowd was so into it is because he was using places they all know because he was talking about TN.
> 
> Yeah way to waste all that time and not do his job, which is promo his PPV title match that he is defending in less than a week.


was just about to post something like this, that was a cena esque promo from the rock, rock marks need to take of their tinted glasses because that was a joke of a promo that he did tonight, if that was cena who did that they would be bashing it


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> If Cena gave that same promo, you would be bashing it saying how much it sucked, and the crowd would have booed the hell out of it.
> The rock could use jibberish and the crowd would eat it up. And the only reason the crowd was so into it is because he was using places they all know because he was talking about TN.


The difference between Rock and Cena is the Rock has x1000 times more charisma than Cena. Even if it isn't funny, (though I found the story to be quite funny) sometimes deliver and personality is all that's needed to sell it. Cena's "funny" promo's seemed forced while Rock's is very natural.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

the crowd being into it doesn't mean shit. the point of the go home show is to sell the PPV. the roid did absolutely nothing to sell the match. hogan can go out and capture a crowd still too. it doesn't equate to good business.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

WWE should really bring back The Dr. of Style Slick to manage the Prime Time Players, complete with Jive Soul Bro entrance theme. Them coming out & dancing to that theme in 2013 would be epic.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

The Rock likes crackheads. Cool Fucking story.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why wouldnt Brock just come out and attack Punk, getting the rock DQ'd, and putting the title back on Punk?


Well you could say that about virtually any championship match, why doesn't the heel champion just hire someone to attack him and win via dq?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

4.0 said:


> Also @Rock316AE this is about the third time you've red repped me with the words 'The Rock is the GOAT'
> 
> :lmao


That's all he ever does when he red reps someone, that means you're getting to him. I've got enough red reps from him to know this. I'll be expecting one in the next couple minutes after he reads this.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Soupman Prime said:


> So they told Rock to do storytime? And not talk about the match


He talked and hyped the match when it was needed, not talking about how he's going to retain the title for 15 minutes. In the Rumble build up there was the factor of Rock's title journey, now he's the champion. There's not much you can do. Rock's personal enjoyment and live crowd interaction is the number one reason he came back two years ago, that's what he did here, had fun along with 15k in the arena. That's what the wrestling business is all about and The Rock epitomized it more than anyone in history which is why he's considered the greatest showman and performer the industry has ever seen. He GETS it on another level.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The promo of the night by far was the opening promo by Heyman that was one of the best since the Punk pipe bomb promo.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

scrilla said:


> really excited for the match that The Roid built up with Nashville on Sunday.
> 
> oh wait.


LOL still butthurt he beat punk lol get over it he had the belt for over a year.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

RKO85 said:


> LOL still butthurt he beat punk lol.


huh? what does the royal rumble have to do with this?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stall_19 said:


> The difference between Rock and Cena is the Rock has x1000 times more charisma than Cena. Even if it isn't funny, (though I found the story to be quite funny) sometimes deliver and personality is all that's needed to sell it. Cena's "funny" promo's seemed forced while Rock's is very natural.


Its because Cena has to work hard for his cheers and he knows it, where as the rock can say anything and knows the crowd will eat it up, even if its terrible.
But that is very true, the rock has a way of telling a BS story where as Cena has to force it more because he is being booed.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Heyman and Punk's promo at the start was absolute gold.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

The WWE doesn't deserve The Rock. It's like having Robert De Niro in a middle school play.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Green Light said:


> Well you could say that about virtually any championship match, why doesn't the heel champion just hire someone to attack him and win via dq?


But in this match if the rock is DQ'd he loses the title, where as in normal title matches the title cannot be lost on a DQ or count out.
That is why this stipulation puts the WWE in a weird place. They should have just made it no DQ no Count Out.

It will be interesting to see where the WWE goes with it


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> He talked and hyped the match when it was needed, not talking about how he's going to retain the title for 15 minutes. In the Rumble build up there was the factor of Rock's title journey, now he's the champion. There's not much you can do. Rock's personal enjoyment and live crowd interaction is the number one reason he came back two years ago, that's what he did here, had fun along with 15k in the arena. That's what the wrestling business is all about and The Rock epitomized it more than anyone in history which is why he's considered the greatest showman and performer the industry has ever seen. He GETS it on another level.


I'm still waiting on your response, or you gonna ignore it??


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

RKO85 said:


> LOL still butthurt he beat punk lol get over it he had the belt for over a year.


Well that was a RELEVANT comeback.

This thread is going to turn shit now.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

They opening promo did nothing to sell the match either and yet you have guys like ^ saying it was gold. Bit of a double standard there. 

The backstage bit with Vickie adding the stipulation was the only thing that advanced the story in any way


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> The promo of the night by far was the opening promo by Heyman that was one of the best since the Punk pipe bomb promo.


The promo quality overall was great tonight, probably the best I can remember from an episode of Raw. When The Rock arguably has the worst promo of the night then you know it's been a good show.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Rock and Cena can do the same promo, but in the end The Rock would still do better then Cena cause he can deliver his message in a better way. Rock knows how to work the crowd in his Promos, but Cena will try and fail miserably


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

That final promo really picked up when Punk came out. Don't get me wrong, I love Rocky, I'm a fan, that promo was alright, but we're six days away from a WWE Championship match where The Rock can lose the title through disqualification OR countout. You'd think Rocky would be more worried about addressing that rather than spending 10 minutes telling a story about a crackhead and a car. When Punk came out, the intensity that was needed was there and it led to a great ending with Punk hitting the GTS and leaving with the title. Both are scheduled for Smackdown right? Looking forward to that.

Nonetheless, Raw in general I thought was good. Not great, you don't see many great three hour Raw shows because they tend to drag but it was a good show. Jericho/Bryan was great and even a little better than Punk/Jericho last week with less time and The Shield finally cut an in-ring promo and it didn't disappoint.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its because Cena has to work hard for his cheers and he knows it, where as the rock can say anything and knows the crowd will eat it up, even if its terrible.
> But that is very true, the rock has a way of telling a BS story where as Cena has to force it more because he is being booed.


There's a reason Cena gets booed and the Rock doesn't. One is just much better that the other. Hell, even when the Rock get booed he adapts greatly. Best case of that was in the Rock/Hogan encounter where 
Rock stated playing heel in the match. Improvisation is the key.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Please pay attention. because I'm gonna try and make it as simple as possible and do it only once

This, is how a man sells a PPV, feud, and title match. Please pay attention to Roddy Piper






Tonight, we saw a man masturbating to his own image in the final promo.

As an opening promo or 'fun' segment it would have worked perfectly, but it had zero right ending the show. Someone fucked up


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Green Light said:


> They opening promo did nothing to sell the match either and yet you have guys like ^ saying it was gold. Bit of a double standard there.
> 
> The backstage bit with Vickie adding the stipulation was the only thing that advanced the story in any way


I agree the first didn't sell the match but unlike Cena's promo before Rumble I found it enjoyable and the crowd was totally into it. The crowd during Cena's promo didn't quite know how to react. Anyway, Rock's bit on Punk, the brawl, Heyman interference/GTS and walking away with the belt was good enough.

WWE should have advertised Rock for Smackdown tomorrow night.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Stall_19 said:


> There's a reason Cena gets booed and the Rock doesn't. One is just much better that the other. Hell, even when the Rock get booed he adapts greatly. Best case of that was in the Rock/Hogan encounter where
> Rock stated playing heel in the match. Improvisation is the key.


He would and that is one of the great things about the rock he adepts to crowds, this current version of rock is super rusty though - when he gets stuck he tends to repeat himself repeatedly & tries hard to find what he wants to say.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> But in this match if the rock is DQ'd he loses the title, where as in normal title matches the title cannot be lost on a DQ or count out.
> That is why this stipulation puts the WWE in a weird place. They should have just made it no DQ no Count Out.
> 
> It will be interesting to see where the WWE goes with it


Well in that case why didn't Heyman get Lesnar to attack Punk at the Rumble? He would have won by DQ and retained the title. The stipulation was only that if The Shield interfered he got stripped of the title

It's pointless applying that kind of analysis in wrasslin because there are gaping holes in everything

And like I said they added to that stip as a hook to convince people Punk might win when it's pretty obvious he has no chance and this match is just a formality before Mania. And storywise I'm guessing they will use it later on to set up Brock/HHH

@Clique, absolutely and that's cool. There's nothing wrong with just enjoying it for the entertainment value. Only point I was making was that certain people were saying Rock's promo was bad on the basis that it didn't sell the match and yet praising the opening promo when it was guilty of the same thing


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Green Light said:


> They opening promo did nothing to sell the match either and yet you have guys like ^ saying it was gold. Bit of a double standard there.
> 
> The backstage bit with Vickie adding the stipulation was the only thing that advanced the story in any way


How didnt't it? It talked about how Heyman didnt want to hold Punk back in his title match this sunday. That is why he was going to quit the WWE.
That promo also let to a stipulation being added to the match where if the rock is DQd or counted out he loses the title.

How did that match not promote the match? Not to mention the Rock is the champion, and its more on him to promo the title he is defending. When Punk was champion he was always promoting his title defenses.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

RatedR10 said:


> That final promo really picked up when Punk came out. Don't get me wrong, I love Rocky, I'm a fan, that promo was alright, but we're six days away from a WWE Championship match where The Rock can lose the title through disqualification OR countout. *You'd think Rocky would be more worried about addressing that rather than spending 10 minutes telling a story about a crackhead and a car. When Punk came out, the intensity that was needed was there and it led to a great ending with Punk hitting the GTS and leaving with the title. Both are scheduled for Smackdown right? Looking forward to that.*
> 
> Nonetheless, Raw in general I thought was good. Not great, you don't see many great three hour Raw shows because they tend to drag but it was a good show. Jericho/Bryan was great and even a little better than Punk/Jericho last week with less time and The Shield finally cut an in-ring promo and it didn't disappoint.


What you people don't realize is that that's the way they wanted it to go down. The Rock told the story to entertain the crowd like only he can. Sure it was random and had nothing to do with the match but at the end of the day, it was entertaining. That's what the Rock provided during that segment. Then Punks job was to come in and get shit rolling. He was in charge of starting the build of the match. It's not that hard to see if you can stop being a mark for a couple of seconds. The WWE brought The Rock into the WWE to entertain the people which is exactly what he did. They still built the match. You don't have to talk about a match for fifteen minutes to build it up.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

So is Rock gonna be on Smackdown aswell? Since I hope we get another verbal exchange before the title match. The ending was fine but was far from a home run.

Otherwise a good show. Good promos all around and some good wrestling ( great with Jericho/Bryan ).


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Redead said:


> Please pay attention. because I'm gonna try and make it as simple as possible and do it only once
> 
> This, is how a man sells a PPV, feud, and title match. Please pay attention to Roddy Piper
> 
> ...


Roddy Piper couldn't even lace The Rock's boots.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I really don't understand the mentality that if someone says something positive (or negative) about C.M. Punk that it somehow means they must be negative (or positive) toward The Rock.

What about the fans that like both or hate both? Stop being dumb ass marks. Everything one of them does on RAW does not directly correlate with the other wrestler just because they're in a feud. Who the fuck is picking a side here?

I like C.M. Punk & think The Rock is corny. That doesn't mean when Rock does something I dislike that I'm "butthurt over Punk losing." What the actual fuck? It's Rock Vs. Cena all over again from last year.

Some people...

For the record, I thought The Rock was great tonight. He was entertaining. That's what he needs to do. He sold the PPV just fine. That was the entire purpose with the closing part when Punk came out.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Theproof said:


> The WWE doesn't deserve The Rock. It's like having Robert De Niro in a middle school play.


Or Usain Bolt with high school sprinters. Spot on. But for Rock it's all about the platform, there's no other place he can perform and have fun in front of a 15k arena. You can see him out there genuinely enjoying the crowd interaction with his fanbase, it's not even about the WWE brand like it's about the live audience. They're enjoying everything he says and does because he's enjoying it just as much. The naturalism in Rock's promos makes every crowd feel like they're special. This was no different.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stall_19 said:


> There's a reason Cena gets booed and the Rock doesn't. One is just much better that the other. Hell, even when the Rock get booed he adapts greatly. Best case of that was in the Rock/Hogan encounter where
> Rock stated playing heel in the match. Improvisation is the key.


The reason Cena gets booed is because he is superman and is constantly shoved down our thoughts, that never happened with the rock? The rock always had HHH, Austin , HBK that he would lose to to keep him fresh.

Cena hardly ever loses and kicks up from 3 finishes in some matches before winning.

Cena would be an amazing heel if the WWE ever let him go that route, and that is why the rock was better, because even though he was a huge star as a face they also let him go heel when that was getting old.

Remember when the rock was all goody goody when he first started out and the fans started to boo him? yes he changed and got great, because teh WWE let him.
The same thing has been happening to Cena for years but the WWE refused to turn him heel. That is the problem.

Cena would have been amazing in the attitude era. Rapper John Cena was great before he got to be the #1 guy in the company because he could go all out as a heel.

Its just like how lame Ron Killins is as a face. He was amazing as a heel but the WWE ruined him by forcing him to be a face just like they rae doing with Cena.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Alim said:


> Roddy Piper couldn't even lace The Rock's boots.


Roddy Piper sold the first Wrestlemania

The entire damn concept was built on his mic work and ability.

All Hogan had to was show up


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

CharliePrince said:


> it was a great show, p*eople finding reasons just to bitch* but i thought it was great
> 
> ending was interesting judging from people's reactions.. mission accomplished which was
> 
> ...


No.

Way too much filler for a show before a PPV. Bad Henry/Khali match, pointless six man squash, Swagger/Ryder (the promo also hurt Swagger trying to get over as a badass), Miz/Cody two minute special, Sandow getting squashed, Brodus/Tensai squash, and a Rock promo that was not one of his best while Big Show and ADR had no interaction whatsoever. The Bryan/Jericho match and opening segment were the best parts of the show. Kane/Ziggler and Kofi/Barrett were okay while the Shield still haven't truly been beaten down yet after three months.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Alim said:


> Roddy Piper couldn't even lace The Rock's boots.


If you're talking about in terms of promos then you're wrong, simple as.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Alim said:


> Roddy Piper couldn't even lace The Rock's boots.


cough splutter &c


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> m The Rock epitomized it more than anyone in history which is why he's considered the greatest showman .


Considered by you and few more sheep 

Stop sucking his dick.Rock's good but you talk as if he is Jesus Christ.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Rock's 'promo' was absolute shit. Not just your ordinary shit, but Cena-esque shit.

I was expecting something decent prepared, since he missed last week, but that story was flat out terrible. 

Crackheads? Driving underaged? Who gives a shit? 

I sure as hell didn't wait till 6AM in the morning to hear you talk about that crap.

You've got a fucking match at a PPV coming up and you spend almost all of your mic time jerking off to a story of your childhood?

Are you fucking serious?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Redead said:


> Roddy Piper sold the first Wrestlemania
> 
> The entire damn concept was built on his mic work and ability.
> 
> All Hogan had to was show up


The Rock has sold out more arenas and drawn bigger audiences than Piper could dream of. 

And Rock is the GOAT on the mic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Best showman?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Alim said:


> The Rock has sold out more arenas and drawn bigger audiences than Piper could dream of.
> 
> And Rock is the GOAT on the mic.


Just...ah, for fuck sake.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Alim said:


> The Rock has sold out more arenas and drawn bigger audiences than Piper could dream of.
> 
> And Rock is the GOAT on the mic.


Bruno Sammartino sold out more arenas than any wrestler


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> How didnt't it? It talked about how Heyman didnt want to hold Punk back in his title match this sunday. That is why he was going to quit the WWE.
> That promo also let to a stipulation being added to the match where if the rock is DQd or counted out he loses the title.
> 
> How did that match not promote the match? Not to mention the Rock is the champion, and its more on him to promo the title he is defending. When Punk was champion he was always promoting his title defenses.


No, it didn't. If Heyman had actually quit then you could say it added something to the story but by the end of it they basically pressed the reset button and he said "lol jk I'm staying". Progress = none. 

And how exactly did that promo lead into the stip getting added? They could easily have done that segment without the opening promo.

It served no purpose other than giving Rock something to make fun of them about.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Alim said:


> The Rock has sold out more arenas and drawn bigger audiences than Piper could dream of.
> 
> And Rock is the GOAT on the mic.


Success does not necessarily imply greater ability or talent

Unless you're a justin bieber or one direction fan of course


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Theproof said:


> You don't have to talk about a match for fifteen minutes to build it up.


You don't have to have a long promo to build up a PPV match, but the PPV and match should be the focus of the promo, and it wasn't with the Rock's promo. And if you treat your PPVs like they mean nothing, then eventually you get what TNA has with their PPVs. Personally, the promo was entertaining, but it may not have been what was best for business.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

The Rock is one of the biggest movie star's in the world right now. You don't become that if you are bad at promoting.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Green Light said:


> No, it didn't. If Heyman had actually quit then you could say it added something to the story but by the end of it they basically pressed the reset button and he said "lol jk I'm staying". Progress = none.
> 
> And how exactly did that promo lead into the stip getting added? They could easily have done that segment with the opening promo.
> 
> It served no purpose other than giving Rock something to make fun of them about.


the fact is the title match in that first promo was mentioned a number of times yet if you watched the rock promo you wouldnt even know he was defending the title.
And Like I said the rock is champion, its mostly on him to promo the title match something he didnt even try to do.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

^Rock is cutting promos just like Cena.

How the mighty have fallen


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The promo would have been perfect opening the show or some point in the middle

But it wasn't. And the weird part is I know for a fact Rock knows how to cut a genuinely good PPV and title match promo. He's done it in Wrestlemanias 2000 and 19.

I have no goddamn idea why shit down the way it did tonight. Someone fucked up. Either management fucked up, or Rock finally is phoning it in and buying his own hype


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Alim said:


> The Rock is one of the biggest movie star's in the world right now. You don't become that if you are bad at promoting.


If Rock is one of the biggest movie stars on the planet,what do you call people like Cruise,Will Smith,Sandler?

Acting in franchises/Multi-starrers doesn't make one a A-List Star.When a Rock's movie outside of franchises/Multi-starrers makes huge money on a consistent basis,then he becomes an A-List Star


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Redead said:


> The promo would have been perfect opening the show or some point in the middle
> 
> But it wasn't. And the weird part is I know for a fact Rock knows how to cut a genuinely good PPV and title match promo. He's done it in Wrestlemanias 2000 and 19.
> 
> I have no goddamn idea why shit down the way it did tonight. Someone fucked up. Either management fucked up, or Rock finally is phoning it in and buying his own hype


Which just makes me think like I said earlier that they obviously don't care much about this match and it's just a formality to get out of the way before Mania and Cena/Rock. I guess they're just coasting on the hook of Rock wrestling to get people to buy it

Not saying that makes it's OK but that's probably the mindset


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

"Alright, we can either have the Rock go out there and talk about how important Sunday's match is and how much he wants to beat the shit out of Punk or we can have him give a rambling promo about buying a stolen car from a crack head. Let's go with crackhead." - Vincent K McMahon


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

^ Spot on


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I have no dog in this fight. But if you truly want to blame someone, blame Vince. If Vince wants Rock to go out there and give a "serious" promo about his match at EC, then that is what Rock is going to do. Plain and simple.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

JasonLives said:


> So is Rock gonna be on Smackdown aswell? Since I hope we get another verbal exchange before the title match. The ending was fine but was far from a home run.
> 
> Otherwise a good show. Good promos all around and some good wrestling ( great with Jericho/Bryan ).


Yep.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Theproof said:


> What you people don't realize is that that's the way they wanted it to go down. The Rock told the story to entertain the crowd like only he can. Sure it was random and had nothing to do with the match but at the end of the day, it was entertaining. That's what the Rock provided during that segment. Then Punks job was to come in and get shit rolling. He was in charge of starting the build of the match. It's not that hard to see if you can stop being a mark for a couple of seconds. The WWE brought The Rock into the WWE to entertain the people which is exactly what he did. They still built the match. You don't have to talk about a match for fifteen minutes to build it up.


Exactly & they still have SmackDown for the final build which will be much more intense.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*The crackhead story was funny, but it was not needed. The Rock should've been more serious in the promo to hype up the match. We'll see something more serious on Smackdown!, but hardly anyone matches Smackdown!. I didn't mind the promo, but it really is just an entertaining version of that promo Cena cut on the go home show for the Royal Rumble. It got to the point, but it took too long to get there, and there was hardly any build for the match.

Edit: And like others have said, lets not act like the other participants in this feud have done anything to build up the match either. All had great promos tonight, none of them built up the feud sufficiently, have a nice night.*


----------



## AllDay2K (Apr 21, 2012)

It was a good show... And when is the rock ever really serious? Hes always gonna be funny or whatever to entertain. how much more build to the match do we need? Its a rematch we know why they're feuding in the first place


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Dreadful ending.

Lawler was especially horrendous tonight. 

And it's not him being a face commentator either. Ross was a face commentator for 30 fucking years and yet he built the heels up and didn't mock them. That's the extent of Lawler's commentating now. Stupid jokes, and mockery of all the heels.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

That was a decent show, great opening promo, decent wrestling, great shield promo, decent Swagger segment and decent closing segment.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Alim said:


> Roddy Piper couldn't even lace The Rock's boots.


There are just some days I wonder where wrestling fans went wrong.... this is one of them.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Thoughts from Raw

-Rollins and Reigns suck so bad on the microphone
-Did they not play Cena's music so he wouldn't get booed? The crowd seemed pretty marky, I thought he would get a decent pop if his music hit, but my god, fuck Cena/Ryback/Sheamus, fuck them to hell. No, really, fuck them. Worst babyface trio of all time. 
-Marked for Cesaro's killing of Miz
-Rock is here live? It's a special occasion for the champ to be there live, huh?
-Swagger's look is FUCKING HORRIBLE. Seriously, Punk has a better look, even Ryback has a better look.
-Rock has completely, 110% lost it on the mic.
-Miz is horrible. Just embarasses himself every time he wrestles.
-Tensai is very funny and I legitimately enjoyed his interaction with Brodus Clay.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Alim said:


> Roddy Piper couldn't even lace The Rock's boots.


:jay:kobe5:StephenA2

I don't know if you ever saw or were even alive for what Piper did in 1984 and 1985. But I don't know how you can possibly say that if you were.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/What_Happened_After_Monday_s_RAW_In_Nashville.html



> After Monday's RAW went off the air, CM Punk and Paul Heyman went to the back as The Rock was laying in the ring.
> 
> Damien Sandow came into the ring with The Rock and questioned The Rock to his face about being the WWE Champion. Sandow then told the fans that they suck, and that he doesn't care that The Rock cares for them. The Rock said that he wants to give Sandow a gift, and then hit him with a Rock Bottom. Rock then hit the People's Elbow before leaving.
> 
> The dark match main event saw John Cena defeat Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Ziggler always gets owned by Cena after the shows.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy (Dec 10, 2012)

Glad Barrett won and there was some storytelling his match.

Average Raw, all the best parts were Smackdown feuds.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Theproof said:


> Ziggler always gets owned by Cena after the shows.


Cena let Ziggler go over him at TLC so now he has to squash him 100 times as payback. They only have TV time for so many.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Wasn't Rey Mysterio is the chamber?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Ziggler is so good at selling he'll be the dark match/house show jobber for the main event face the next 10 years.


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

Just got back from the show. I missed the first few minutes of Heyman's promo but other than that, pretty good show. I enjoyed myself. The crowd was way better than Atlanta has been recently (I live there but go to school in TN). Bryan/Y2J was great. Not sure if there was a commercial break. I hope not. Rock/Sandow segment was great. Sandow was hilarious tonight. The dark match between Cena and Ziggler was actually good too. It wasn't just a squash and went on for about 15 minutes. 

Glad I went and glad this week's Raw was good.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Bowlen said:


> The Rock doesn't do PG promos. *He demands to be himself, otherwise he wouldn't be on RAW*. Plain and simple.


So...last week then...they demanded he be someone else?


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

LOL at you guys comparing Rock to Cena. John Cena has never gave a personal story about his life like that. Rock gave his history with Nasheville, and some of true tough times he's faced in that city.

Promo was amazing, but God does he seem slow in the ring.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Mysterio got injured so he out now

#HallOfPain


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Wasn't Rey Mysterio is the chamber?


Guess Rye is still dealing with personal issues and some legit injuries (like its been reported)

This is why I laugh at the thought of Rey & Sin Cara as tag team champs. They are NOT reliable. Period. And if they get the belts soemthing will force them to have a very very short reign


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

JY57 said:


> Guess Rye is still dealing with personal issues and some legit injuries (like its been reported)
> 
> This is why I laugh at the thought of Rey & Sin Cara as tag team champs. They are NOT reliable. Period. And if they get the belts soemthing will force them to have a very very short reign


So he's legit injured or selling the Mark Henry beatdown? Rey Mysterio wasn't needed anyways but it was just odd who they pulled him with no mention. Is amazing how Rey's stock has dropped.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/raw-exclusives-feb-11-2013

exclusives: R-Truth Returns, Kaitlyn attacked, some matches continuations from the show, Orton, + others


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

moonmop said:


> :jay:kobe5:StephenA2
> 
> I don't know if you ever saw or were even alive for what Piper did in 1984 and 1985. But I don't know how you can possibly say that if you were.


I find it a testament to his ability he had no real catchprases. He was just so damn good anything he said was pure gold. That first Piper's Pit is still the epitomy of pure mic god... he took a guy that couldn't do a damn thing on the mic, made it so enjoyable they had to do more, and then fired off one of his most famous lines. People love Snuka's, but the first just showed how he could operate on the mic.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/raw-exclusives-feb-11-2013
> 
> exclusives: R-Truth Returns, Kaitlyn attacked, some matches continuations from the show, Orton, + others


That shit with Brodus and Tensai is hilarious, it's like something from a bad soap.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh boy i honestly couldn't get through watching raw tonight. 

Heyman is the best mic worker in wwe without even being a wrestler.
Shield promo was decent, reigns is clearly the least talented on the mic of the 3.
Jericho and Bryan were decent.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Rock/Cena II will be hell on earth.

In what fucking backwards ass Wizard of Oz world am I living that The Rock of all people now cuts Cena like promos? Holy hell, Vince get your head out of your ass and do something about that main event. YES it will make you a fortune, but NO it will not be entertaining.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh and by the way WWE screwed themselves badly. How are they going to take the tag titles of Bryan and Kane?

Rhodes and Sandow are no longer a team. Rey and Cara are both injured. PTP are likely to go their separate ways soon. What is vince going to give them to the Uso's or Primo and Epico? 

Yeah, right back to being irrelevant goes the tag division.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

moonmop said:


> Oh and by the way WWE screwed themselves badly. How are they going to take the tag titles of Bryan and Kane?
> 
> Rhodes and Sandow are no longer a team. Rey and Cara are both injured. PTP are likely to go their separate ways soon. What is vince going to give them to the Uso's or Primo and Epico?
> 
> Yeah, right back to being irrelevant goes the tag division.


The Shield eventually. They are not going to be in Cena, Sheamus, or Ryback's world for long.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

JY57 said:


> The Shield eventually. They are not going to be in Cena, Sheamus, or Ryback's world for long.


The way this company operates, my money is on brodus and tensai winning the straps next.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

JY57 said:


> The Shield eventually. They are not going to be in Cena, Sheamus, or Ryback's world for long.


Probably, but even so, then who do they feud with? Same problem. The Uso's or Primo and Epico or Brodus and Tensai of all people.


----------



## Oh you didn't know (Feb 17, 2011)

Obvious Swagger is winning the EC. Hell No team up and take out Henry ? Also does Punk win the title on DQ or is Rock just gonna be stripped, setting up a 3 way at Mania ? Wasnt Dutch Justin HAWK Bradshaws manager in the early 90's ? Uncle Zebiciah or similar ?


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

Currently watching rocks segment. Good lord this is an awful promo.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Does Vince even pay attention kayfabe logic anymore?

He made a stipulation that if Rock gets DQ'd he loses the title to Punk.

Um...so why wouldn't Lesnar or The Shield simply attack Punk during the match resulting in a Rock DQ?

And more importantly why wouldn't they do that in the first 30 seconds of the match?


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

rock's promo was awful, heyman is the GOAT, dutch's promo owned and henry is still the greatest wrestler of all time.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

moonmop said:


> Does Vince even pay attention kayfabe logic anymore?
> 
> He made a stipulation that if Rock gets DQ'd he loses the title to Punk.
> 
> Um...so why wouldn't Lesnar or The Shield simply attack Punk during the match resulting in a Rock DQ?


lol they actually made that stipulation?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

CM Punk is the critically acclaimed television show that gets cancelled after one season of low ratings b/c the majority are fucking stupid. The Roid is Mike & Molly.	

and you know what? crackhead (SNITCH), car (FAST SIX), was high on steroids (PAIN AND GAIN) and oversold the GTS like he suffered a wound in combat (GI JOE). obviously only back to promote his garbage movies.


----------



## illninofan (Apr 9, 2012)

If the WWE knew what was good for them, they'd keep the Shield strong/a threat for a long time...but I guess that's asking too much.

I don't expect to see much out of them after Wrestlemania.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

JY57 said:


> lol they actually made that stipulation?


Yeah I actually checked WWE.com to ensure I understood this stupidity correctly. And that's exactly what WWE.com says.

Exact quote from WWE.com:



> Heyman was up to his old tricks and got a potentially game-changing stipulation added to CM Punk's WWE Title Match against The Rock: If The People's Champion gets counted out or disqualified at Elimination Chamber, he will lose the WWE Championship to CM Punk


So again, why wouldn't someone just simply attack Punk the second the bell rang to start the match?


----------



## FozzyAndJericho (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm glad Rock got the GTS because that promo sucked massively. Too bad CM Punk isn't winning at EC. Shame.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I didn't fuck with that Rock promo at all. I don't really care if the crowd ate it up. Like I said before, he'd take a shit in the ring, say "this just isn't any shit, its the people's shit" and they'd eat it up. I don't really care about him not building the match either because there isn't much that can be done at this point besides make a reference to the stipulation. I care about entertainment and that was a promo straight from the JAWN SEENA textbook which nobody older than 9 should own or read. 

Marked for Heyman/Punk opening segment. MAD that I didn't get hyped in the show at all because of the lack of :brock


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

moonmop said:


> Yeah I actually checked WWE.com to ensure I understood this stupidity correctly. And that's exactly what WWE.com says.
> 
> Exact quote from WWE.com:
> 
> ...


It's so stupid. Heyman himself could attack Punk.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

moonmop said:


> Yeah I actually checked WWE.com to ensure I understood this stupidity correctly. And that's exactly what WWE.com says.
> 
> Exact quote from WWE.com:
> 
> ...


Heyman can easily just knock Punk out within in seconds. boom DQ. Sounds very stupid of Vince to do that unless he plans to ahve a special ref or someone to back The Rock up if needed


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

That possibility was never even talked about though by The Rock or the announcers.

So I'm assuming Vince wants us to suspend reality and pretend even with that insanely idiotic stipulation hanging over their heads the two top heels will play fair and not take advantage of it.

I just can't anymore with this modern day Vince. The hell happened to him?


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

Rock is only back to promote what-the-fuck-ever his newest movie is. Punk just needs to tell Heyman to hit him as hard as he can once the match bell rings. Of course, this won't happen, but I can dream. I like Punk as a Champion Heel. IDK why but I do. The more of an immature douche he is, the more I want to root for him.

That and he's not The Rock.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

^
|
|

The man in your sig is the only hope.

The real GOAT of the McMahon spawn.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0211/560304/off-camera-raw-notes-stretcher-job-on-raw/



> As Rock was leaving, John Cena came out for the dark match. He eyed The Rock, and then headed to the ring.


after the show that was left off on the other dark events I mentioned


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

moonmop said:


> ^
> |
> |
> 
> ...


I agree. If he were to come back and beat the BOTH of them for the title, I would Mark like nobody's business.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Stad said:


> FINALLY.. Punk has what belongs to him and that's his WWE Championship.
> 
> Rock could at least promote the feud but he decides to ramble on about some lame story. Punk has owned the Rock on the mic this whole god damn feud, the only people who will tell you otherwise are Rock ball washers.
> 
> ...


Yep, whether people want to admit it or not, mic-wise - with the exception of tonight (and that's only because he didn't get to say anything much), Punk has out-shone Rocky everytime they've been on-screen together.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Rosa was looking mighty fine as always tonight.


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

mblonde09 said:


> Yep, whether people want to admit it or not, mic-wise - with the exception of tonight (and that's only because he didn't get to say anything much), Punk has out-shone Rocky everytime they've been on-screen together.


This. So much this.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Theproof said:


> lol it's the other way around. Only people that think Punk is owning The Rock are the insecure, delusional, punk marks. *What's sad is that The Rock isn't even playing his most effective character. If this was the Cocky, arrogant rock character in the past even Punk marks wouldn't be able to use their delusion to say that Punk was better.*


If that was the case, then Punk would've upped his game accordingly... as it is, he hasn't needed to, to compete with this version of the Rock - who is a pale imitation of his former self, btw.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

mblonde09 said:


> Yep, whether people want to admit it or not, mic-wise - with the exception of tonight (and that's only because he didn't get to say anything much), Punk has out-shone Rocky everytime they've been on-screen together.


Just like Punk is a bigger star than batista, LOL. Get the hell outta here with that.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

mblonde09 said:


> If that was the case, then Punk would've upped his game accordingly... as it is, he hasn't needed to, to compete with this version of the Rock - who is a pale imitation of his former self, btw.


Rock >>>>Punk in everything but kicking btw.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Just like Punk is a bigger star than batista, LOL. Get the hell outta here with that.


Where did he say that?


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Why is The Rock who used to be so great on the mic cutting such awful movies?

People brought up an EXCUSE that he was held back.He just ain't the same.That is the damn truth.

Rock is cutting promos like John Cena.With more charisma and better crowd reactions


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

In the words of the Iron Sheik, dog shit better than rocky promo


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Its sad that some people choose to live in the past so hard they actually convince themselves that the shit that's come out of the Rock's mouth for the past month is entertaining.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Paul Heyman has been money since he came back. Such strong words in his promo. Glad CM Punk came out to join him too. Still wonder if we will see Punk, Heyman and Brock Lesnar onscreen together though.

-Great seeing Mark "Ratings" Henry squash that Great Khali like it's nothing. I expect the ratings to stay strong in this segment.

-Lol at Chris Jericho mocking Booker T in the backstage promo. Nice match between Jericho and Daniel Bryan. These two need to feud against each other.

-Zack Ryder continues his jobbing ways and this time to Jack Swagger. Wow, Swagger has a manager now. Interesting.

-Antonio Cesaro is a beast for swinging The Miz to the barricades. Such brute strength.

-Great brawl in the end with Rock and Punk. I will never understand why these two get to brawl before their matches but Cena and Rock never did. 

*"DISLIKES"*
-Knew Cena, Sheamus and Ryback were gonna win their match against 3MB. Nice promo after the match. With them getting the upper hand on Shield, does this mean they are losing on Sunday? We will see.

-Poor Damien Sandow had to lose to ADR. I really want ADR's feud with Big Show to end.

-Figured the new team of Tensai and Brodus Clay will win. Maybe they will win the Tag Titles eventually.

-The world hates Cena when he does that story promos. He gets criticized heavily for them. So does the world criticize The Rock for doing the same thing here? Also, will Rock EVER wrestle a live TV match again? Decent show overall.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> If Rock is one of the biggest movie stars on the planet,what do you call people like Cruise,Will Smith,Sandler?
> 
> Acting in franchises/Multi-starrers doesn't make one a A-List Star.When a Rock's movie outside of franchises/Multi-starrers makes huge money on a consistent basis,then he becomes an A-List Star


I said "one of" the the biggest movie stars. I didn't say he was THE biggest. Bottomline is that The Rock is bigger than the WWE and is doing the company that made him a favour.



moonmop said:


> :jay:kobe5:StephenA2
> 
> I don't know if you ever saw or were even alive for what Piper did in 1984 and 1985. But I don't know how you can possibly say that if you were.


The Rock is the ultimate crowd manipulator. Piper can stand in the ring and go off on some rant like an alcoholic, but the crowd is still going to be sitting on their hands and won't remember anything he said a day later.



Kabraxal said:


> There are just some days I wonder where wrestling fans went wrong.... this is one of them.


Piper will forever be known as the the guy in Hogan's shadow. And even then, there were a number of other guys better than him.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I almost shit my pants at the Booker/Jericho segment. Jericho was trying to make Booker laugh and seeing Book try to hold it in almost had me in tears. Awesome segment. They need more stuff like that, reminds me of the 80's when the guys would just try to be as ridiculous as possible with their promos and facial expressions to make each other laugh.

Daniel Beardan almost made him lose it.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I know one thing, I'm ready for Dolph Ziggler to get rid of the briefcase, one way or the other. It feels like he's had it for five years. Even put it on the line back in December. Won it back in July. Just terrible. C'mon, already. Do _SOMETHING._


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Alim said:


> I said "one of" the the biggest movie stars. I didn't say he was THE biggest. Bottomline is that The Rock is bigger than the WWE and is doing the company that made him a favour.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Rock is a movie star.
More successful than any wrestler outside WWE.
Stick to this

One of the biggest movie stars-No way


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

The Jericho/Book segment was hilarious and Bryan/Jericho was great. Cesaro and Henry were great. The Shield's promo was decent, but they were clearly reading off a script (and a bad one at that) which is something that holds Ambrose back I think. Still he was easily the best of the three. The Rock's promo sucked and once again Punk outshone him. It doesn't matter if he did though, at the end of the day Rock is the moneymaker, not Punk. I hope Ziggler cashes in soon 'cause I can't stand ADR with a World Title, I hated his WWE Title reigns and I'm not liking this one so far either except for the ADR/Show match when he won the actual title. People got way too excited over his face turn, he's back to being bland as hell.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Alim said:


> I said "one of" the the biggest movie stars. I didn't say he was THE biggest. Bottomline is that The Rock is bigger than the WWE and is doing the company that made him a favour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was a heel in a babyface world... not to mention kayfabe wasn't quite dead yet. The guy had people wanting to truly kill him, especially with what he did with Lauper in the build up against Hogan. If Piper had come out today... he would be the most over FACE on the roster period. 

Even then, I'd still say he was the most over wrestler on the roster. Sure, Hogan was loved. But nothing compared to how hated Piper was. You can't buy that kind of heat anymore. It was ridiculous. Hogan is only considered above him because he was cheered... but Piper had more heat than any cheers a face could muster in history. There is a reason Piper is not just revered by fans, but so many of the greatest today point to him as one of the main influences in becoming a wrester or how they shaped their personalities in wrestling. 

We talk about buyrates and gates and ratings and only attribute those to the faces... but without the best heels those faces would never have drawn that. It was always a two way street. Without Piper, Hogan would not have reached the levels he did. Wrestlemania would not have been what it was. And it's proven over time when Piper/Hogan, with the roles reversed, still managed to do some damn impressive numbers in WCW. In many ways, they were the Rock/Austin of the Golden Age.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/raw-exclusives-feb-11-2013
> 
> exclusives: R-Truth Returns, Kaitlyn attacked, some matches continuations from the show, Orton, + others


Wow, Tamina's pretty good at promo cutting unk


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Cena sucked as always, shield were good, punk/heyman promo was fantastic, y2j/bryan was amazing, rocks promo was ok but bit weird but the brawl he and punk had was good. Decent show, nothing special.


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

CM Punk & Paul Heymand and The Shield are the main reason I watch RAW


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

Not interested in Rock and Punk, one thing is certain, everytime he is on screen, it's Jericho rather than Ziggler who steals the show. Once again since his return he has been gold in and out the ring. The man's a genius.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Ambrose was fucking awesome.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Shield targeting John Cena = loss on Sunday.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

BANKSY said:


> Shield targeting John Cena = loss on Sunday.


Incoming shitstorm is almost guaranteed.


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

Anyone else marking for Dutch Mantell coming back as Swagger's manager? Weird name they gave him, but it's still pretty sweet. Not sure why Swagger even needs a manager really but at least it will help get him over with the Smarks.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

First full Raw I've watched in probably over a year, I wont be tuning in next week. The only highlights were Punk/Heyman, Bryan/Jericho(ish) & The Shield and this is actually the first time I've really seen The Shield. Ambrose is unquestionably the man of that group, his mannerisms are fan-fucking-tastic but, other than that - Raw sucked. 3 hours is seriously way too long for this show.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Raw was actually good. Not just the promos were passable but so were the matches. Really liking Swagger's new attitude.. its almost like how he was when he first debuted in WWEECW, only with a serious gimmick. Also, he looks more technical and sure about what hes doing in the ring. He always was good in the ring, but looked more refined.

Daniel Bryan vs Jericho has to be the MOTN.

Rock/Punk was great as always. 

Ziggler/Kane was disappointing and boring.. I liked the spot where Big E catches the AJ, boring match but nice finish.

Del Rio match was too short.


----------



## illninofan (Apr 9, 2012)

Admittedly, I didn't have much experience with Ambrose prior to this whole Shield storyline, and I had only heard of him through internet buzz...but after tonight, I pretty much got it confirmed that said buzz was justified. 

Rollins was kinda meh...I'll give him a pass seeing as how I'm still new to him.
Reigns act would be corny on anyone else, but honestly it works for him and not only that the group dynamic. His intensity fits perfectly with the other two and their dynamic.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Ovidswaggle said:


> Anyone else marking for Dutch Mantell coming back as Swagger's manager? Weird name they gave him, but it's still pretty sweet. Not sure why Swagger even needs a manager really but at least it will help get him over with the Smarks.


I understand why he can't go by Dutch Mantell, considering it's a pretty shitty name and people will Google/YouTube him and see his old work. You're wondering why a guy with a horrible lisp who's supposed to be this mean powerhouse needs a manager?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I may have hit my head last night or something because to be honest I didn't like all my fave guys promos last night. Although on here I hear a great deal of praise and love for them I really didn't get into them. Nothing about it made me go wow! Except one!

I found the Rock promo boring and proving once again that the Rock of old is dead. I don't want the Rock telling stories, if I wanted that I'd listen to Shemaus, Although a nice approach it didnt provide me with any laughs nd the typical Rock quips, while Lawler and Cole laughing like Hyenas didn't help the promos either. 

I found the Punk/Heyman promo pointless, way too long and could have been done in a small backstage segment instead, What was the point of him saying I am going to resign then Punk saying please dont, and then problem fixed... Biggest waste of 20 minutes I have seen for a while. Not saying the performances were bad, I mean its Heyman the guy is Oscar worthy but the promo was just pointless.

Shields promo said nothing I didn't already know "We are here to fight injustice" yea we heard this before, I know all of them are good mic workers but they all looked totally uninterested. I was waiting for Dean Ambrose to pull out something amazing and when he didnt I was waiting for Seth to do the same, then Rollin hit the mic sounding like a troll and I pretty much face palmed.



Of all the promos I liked, and I know I am probably the only one here, was the racist Dutch Mantell/Swagger (who I am not a fan of)who had a very intriguing and interesting promo that made me take notice. I love the risky racist angle, while not original its nice that even in the PG era they are doing something like this. and its interesting thaey are using this angle for Swagger which makes me more invested to see where it leads. The pay off may suck but until then this is the one guy I want to see more of. I am also glad they finally gave Swagger a mouth piece, the guy is pretty good too.

Raw was still pretty good last night though just a very topsy-turvy kinda way of me liking things


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I enjoyed Raw.

- Heyman/Punk promo was brilliant. What a bromance. :lmao

- The Elimination Chamber stuff throughout the night was fun. 

- Jericho/Bryan = great match.

- DA HALL OF PAIN

- Damien 'DA GOAT' Sandow

- Shield promo was fantastic and I loved every second.

- Swagger/Coulter promo.

- Story time with Rock.

The only thing missing was BORK but I'm expecting him next week after the Chamber when we're officially on the RTWM. Fun show.


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

Ambrose was gold on the mic. Electrifying delivery.

Y2J vs Bryan was entertaining too, glad Jericho is in the Chamber.

Del Rio beating Sandow in like 3 minutes fpalm


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> I enjoyed Raw.
> 
> - Heyman/Punk promo was brilliant. What a bromance. :lmao
> 
> ...


This, plus the funniest beatdown in history.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Jesus I hated The Shield's promo. They are so embarrassing with the we talk in turns concept. Yeah, I'm sure now people will call me a troll or an idiot or whatever but The Shield SUCKS in my opinion.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> I enjoyed Raw.
> 
> - Heyman/Punk promo was brilliant. What a bromance. :lmao
> 
> ...


Everything except for that was enjoyable. All in all a good Raw. I was ever so close to switching off during The Rock's nonsense, but luckily Punk got the upper hand this week. But it probably means he won't on Sunday.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Yep Raw was good overall, Bryan vs Jericho was a great TV match. Heyman is amazing.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Why wasn;t rey there last night? If he is injured again, I swear he should just retire


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

This was an overall quality Raw. Only part I thought was stupid was the Rock's 'story time'. I'm sorry, but IMO, the Rock has way over stayed his welcome. He's was fun for a couple weeks and a PPV, but he's just...lame now in long stints. He doesn't wrestle, he only shows up to select events, and when he is on, he just tells stupid jokes or sings songs.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Solid show, i liked it. We had 2 good matcges, Punk/Bryan and Kane/Ziggler. We had an excellent promo at the beginning between Punk/Heyman. The Sword looked great, Cena, Sheamus and Ryback looked great last night as a team. I haven't enjoyed Rock's promo, but he sold EC just like he knew, and the fans bought it, so..


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

old racist grandpa man was the highlight imo


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

SDWarrior said:


> This was an overall quality Raw. Only part I thought was stupid was the Rock's 'story time'. I'm sorry, but IMO, the Rock has way over stayed his welcome. He's was fun for a couple weeks and a PPV, but he's just...lame now in long stints. He doesn't wrestle, he only shows up to select events, and when he is on, he just tells stupid jokes or sings songs.


yeh it sucks but what we gonna do? ppl still buy those tickets just to see his face.

We just had this horse meat scandal here in Sweden, and a writer wrote this article about it, very interesting and I started to think about the wwe.

The writer stated that as long as we consumers want cheaper food/meat, the companies will cheat to get even cheaper food and sell it for a higher price. If we would stop buying the cheapest meat and go for quality instead, companies will not cheat that much because they can´t then.

Its the same with WWE. As long as we buy those tickets to shows, ppv´s, merch. The company will not change. If we stop pay for tickets, merch and ppv´s. They will change the product to get us back.


----------



## Bel Air (Dec 6, 2012)

Jinder Mahal, Y2J and Rock were the best.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

The opening segment of this Raw was pure brilliance. Heyman is wonderful when he's playing the victim and goes on about his love for Lesnar and Punk. When Punk comes out and it goes into full bromance mode it's one of the funniest things in WWE in a very long time. That's quality comedy and I wish WWE had much more of that instead of the cheap jokes.

Jericho was again in a great TV match, this time with Bryan. Not quite the level of last week but still pretty damn good and these are the kind of guys I want Jericho to be working with. Great to see him in the chamber again. I can imagine him and Bryan being the starting players to make sure there's some high quality wrestling involved.

Cesaro shows how a real monster acts. He might not have Ryback's size but he certainly is far more impressive, and unique, with his strength feats.

Sandow also cut a very good promo with some greatly timed responses to the crowd. Probably the second funniest thing on the show, despite not being that long. Too bad he's being a jobber.

The Shield looked badass coming out and giving their promo. Ambrose just has so much potential with his unique behavior. The ending made me optimistic that they might be going over at EC, which would be awesome.

I was disappointed in the Rock. The story wasn't that funny and it certainly lacked far too much in relevance to his coming title defense. It didn't quite cut it to just at the end focus it to the title match on Sunday, which is what should be the most important thing to him right now. It picked up a little when Punk came out but it didn't last long until he laid Rock out and took his title. I would have understood this better if The Rock had more than one segment on the show but it just seems like a waste to use him like this.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Raw had its moments this week.

Most of it was crap, and of course Rock sucked the big one again, thankfully it was saved by Punk AGAIN.

Also, Jericho vs. Bryan and Kane vs. Ziggler were awesome matches and Cesaro putting the hurt on Miz was great.*


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Ratings world strongest slamming Hornswoggle was the best thing about Raw.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh never mind.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Other than the fact that 3 hours is still too long for a wrestling show, Raw was enjoyable.


Punk/Heyman together are too sweet.

Jericho/Bryan was a brilliant TV match. 

Jericho is on a roll. Not only that, babyface Jericho is perfect right now. Please don't change.

Henry sells himself better than anyone else in the company not named Lesnar. EPIC MONSTER.

Cesaro is starting to find his voice, and repeatedly swinging Miz's head into the barricade might be a star making moment. Certainly on his way.

Sandow has 'it', whatever that is. Brilliant character, mic work, and an in-ring style that compliments him very well. 

Swagger just found the missing piece to his puzzle. I don't know if Dutch is the right choice but I'm intrigued. Plus it's refreshing to see another manager on WWE TV. Why WWE ever moved away from managers in the first place, I'll never understand.

The Shield. What to say about The Shield? Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins are steadily improving on the mic, but Dean Ambrose is obviously the star in those situations. Yet another refreshing segment.

Big Show. Wow, is all I can say. He's been on fire ever since the Sheamus feud, and he's stepped it up another notch with ADR. Classic heel work.

 Rock's story time was perfectly entertaining, although completely pointless. Anyone else telling that story would have BOMBED hard.

The brawl was pretty fun. Punk stealing the title adds another layer.


I don't know what's going on, but all of a sudden the roster is riff with potential. Could do with more decent wrestling, but this is Raw we're talking about (and if we get a match like Jericho vs. Punk/Bryan every week, that's fine with me). 

Lots of progress in recent weeks. Shame we had to sit through so much dreck to get here. 

MANIA SEASON~!~!~!


----------



## MrSmallPackage (Dec 21, 2012)

Is there a .gif of Cesaro's giant swing to the barricades other than the one where it's just two of the swings and its really fast?
I'd love to see one in normal speed and with all the swings.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Is Heyman gonna screw Punk out of the title on Sunday?.

That was sure a strange promo to open Raw and the hug was suspicious to me.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

good raw, y2j/bryan was good. Heyman`s promo was good. Rock/Punk segment to end the raw was good. Where was lesnar? where was taker? overall waiting Y2J to win Smackdown EC this weekend.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Enjoyed the promo between Heyman and Punk very much, but the way they reached that outcome was awful. Punk just goes there, says a few things, and Paul immediately changes his mind. Not saying it's unreal but he changed his mind in a heartbeat. But that's just me.

LOL'ed at Jericho's and T's interaction, it wasn't nothing special really, but Booker almost bursting out in laughter after Y2J's impersonation of him was good.

Appreciated Jericho's and Bryan's match very much, MOTN no doubt. No real surprise coming from those two.

I absolutely love Del Rio as a face, and I normally despise most of the faces, but his ring work is just so good that I can't really dislike the guy, and that theme song... But Sandow tapping out to him was terrible. Sandow is a complete and utter jobber, and I still can't understand why. He's one of the most talented guys on the whole roster and yet is treated like a complete nobody with zero talent while horrible "talents" (lol) like Ryback are main eventing. Where's the logic here?

The Shield promo was good, nothing special, but it served its purpose, with Ambrose being the highlight again. His voice and mannerisms are absolutely incredible.

Regarding our WWE Champion, he just isn't my type. I admit his mic ability is incredible (not much nowadays) but I just can't connect with him, his mic routine puts me off, with all the catchphrases and the way he talks being always in the same way. He sounds like he's in a "comedy zone" most of the time, taking nothing serious. His mic work just irritates me. And the fact that he talked more about completely irrelevant things during pretty much of his promo instead of the actual important stuff just doesn't help things. It's not a really good way to develop a feud, your opponent and the importance of the biggest title in WWE by taking 95% of your promo time spewing comedic gibberish that has nothing to do with what really matters.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

MrSmallPackage said:


> Is there a .gif of Cesaro's giant swing to the barricades other than the one where it's just two of the swings and its really fast?
> I'd love to see one in normal speed and with all the swings.


Go to my OMG Antonio Cesaro thread.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Best part of Raw was Cesaro KILLING Miz. I could watch that over and over.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46xO9dH_ZC4&feature=player_embedded

backstage fallout: Jericho, Swagger/New Manager, Barrett


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

I liked the show quite a bit. Very nice Bryan vs Jericho match and Cesaro murdering Miz made my night. Big WTF moment when Dutch Mantell showed up with Thwagga. Are they really gonna do a racist/white supremacist gimmick in the WWE? I hope not. Of course, Rock promo ruined for me again with Cole and Lawler chortling like idiots. FIRE THEM ALREADY.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Kaitlyn deserves to be on the show in some capacity. Hopefully her and AJ start feuding after EC.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Jinder Mahal slapping John Cena was the best part of the show. For the first time on Raw, the current cashcow of pro wresting and the future of pro wrestling locked horns. Got goosebumps. And the rest of the show seemed fine too.

Can anyone find me a decent image of Mahal slapping Cena? I'll spread some rep in turn.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Cole and Lawler are like Statler and Waldorf. If Statler and Waldorf were laughing with the performer, instead of at them.

:vince3 "MORE LAUGHING DAMMIT!! THE AUDIENCE NEEDS TO KNOW THIS IS FUNNY!"


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Duke Droese said:


> Cole and Lawler are like Statler and Waldorf. If Statler and Waldorf were laughing with the performer, instead of at them.
> 
> :vince3 "MORE LAUGHING DAMMIT!! THE AUDIENCE NEEDS TO KNOW THIS IS FUNNY!"


Vince should've saved that 'SHUUUUUUUTTTT UUUUPPP!!' he gave to Heyman for Cole and Lawler.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Opening segment started with Paul Heyman already in the ring, announcing he was basically going to be leaving. Heyman, as always, did a great job selling the promo. Obviously this is a kayfabe storyline thing, and Heyman isn’t actually going to be leaving WWE in real life any time soon. Nevertheless, his acting sold me as always and had me worried for a moment. CM Punk coming in and telling Heyman that all of this was essentially a bad dream and that things will go back to normal with him getting back his WWE title was a nice heel character promo. They shared a nice little hilarious bromance moment. Ultimately, though, it was pointless. Unless the end with the camera focusing on each other’s faces is some sort of foreshadowing…We’ll just have to wait and see.

Great Khali with Natalya & Hornswaggle vs. Mark Henry was the usual squash match meant to showcase Henry’s domination. My sympathy for Nattie continues. Bonus points for Henry pretty much killing Hornswaggle with the World’s Strongest Slam, however. Still marking out over him coming back from last week. Hope he wrecks some shit at the Elimination Chamber. 

A backstage segment with Teddy Long and Booker T with Chris Jericho appearing and telling them to have him in the EC match, which leads to a Bryan vs Jericho match. Jericho imitating Booker T was funny, and Booker saying Teddy’s idea sucked was a funny moment for me. 

Vickie backstage with Paul Heyman telling Vince to add a stipulation to the Rock/Punk EC match. The stipulation is that if the Rock is DQ’d or counted out, then Punk gets the WWE title. Vince adds the stip, and was intimidating on the speaker phone. This segment was also good for what it was. SHUUUT UUP!

Dat Fandango video package omg. They’re really going all out silly with Johnny Curtis. Although I feel Curtis could pull it off if he added his freaky weird persona to it. The echo just made it even more ridiculous. 

Daniel Bryan vs Chris Jericho. A nice little technical match. Actually, it was probably the match of the night, considering the other matches. These two always put on a great match, whether it’s against each other or with others. Watching this match made me realize how much Bryan’s beard has grown, and it’s seriously not an exaggeration that his beard is pretty much a bush now. If he shaved it clean, I don’t think I would recognize him. Jericho winning the match and thus getting a spot in the chamber was a very good decision. Should make the chamber match even more entertaining to watch.

The initial announcement of Sheamus/Ryback/Cena going against 3MB had me downright laughing. WWE didn’t even try with this. Everyone could clearly tell this was going to be a jobber/squash/burial match, and it was. Although Jinder’s movement and slap was funny. Not sure, but it looked like Ryback went a little early on his finisher. The 3 simultaneous finisher setup itself was neat. After the match, Ryback, Sheamus, and Cena gave their own short little promos against the Shield, building up to the EC match. I think Cena did a relatively nice promo that was intense and not filled with corny jokes. Good on him.

Alex Riley and Yoshi Tatsu getting some of dat precious TV time...only to get knocked out by a random Big Show outta nowhere. Hilariously random. Same thing with Matt Striker. Big Show and dat silent heel promo.

Next was Zack Ryder with dat jobber entrance vs Jack Swagger with Zeb Coulter aka Dutch Mantel as manager. The match itself was nothing special, although I think Swagger was showing some decent amounts of intensity in his moves. After the match, Swagger introduced Coulter, who pretty much played off a promo as one of those radical conservative xenophobic “patriotic” Americans. I liked the promo in the sense that it enforced the whole American American gimmick in a much different angle that WWE has stuck Swagger with. However, I don’t think this new gimmick is going to get far before WWE gets real life heat from it and has to drop it. Kind of risky. Going to have to wait and see how it goes.

After that promo, there was another Teddy Long/Booker T segment with a nice return of Ziggler and co. coming this time after their absence last week. Basically, Ziggler wanted to get into the chamber so he could fight Jericho. AJ’s “Yoshi Tatsu” comment got a small chuckle from me. Big E Langston was more or less himself, with Booker giving him one of those “Wut da hayell?” eyes. This sets up a Ziggler vs Kane match.

Miz vs Cody Rhodes match with Cesaro on commentary. The match itself was nothing significant, and only served to have Miz and Cesaro continue their feud. Cody was a complete third wheel/afterthought in this. Cesaro was great, swinging Miz into the barrier and such, which, for a moment I though he was going to do the Figure Four on the Miz. I'm definitely a fan of Cesaro's ring skills and power feats.

Epico/Primo vs Brodus/Tensai tag team match. Pure squash match. Poor Epico and Primo. At least there were the Funkadactyls and Rosa Mendes to look at. Tensai has fully embraced his comedy side, and honestly, I'm okay with that. Tensai just didn't work as a monster heel, and if done right, this new monster comedy side of him could work with the crowd. Also, nice brief spot there with Naomi and Cameron on Rosa.

Next was a very nice segment, and probably one of the better ones of the night for me. The Shield came out into the ring and gave a pretty lengthy promo, with each of the three getting their own mic time. I think all three did a good job hyping up the EC match. Much better than the Superfriends. Their promos consisted of calling out John Cena and saying he is the problem, and that he has been one for a decade. The John Cena problem. Cena/Ryback/Sheamus came a la Shield style with the blackout and basically brawled. Definitely nice of them to have some important mic time.

Damien Sandow had a nice golden moment talking about Nashville and its country music. Short, but amazing stuff. His match with ADR was a disappointing, however. I feel they could’ve gone longer. It was essentially a glorified squash match. ADR cut an okay promo about going to Wrestlemania. I feel ADR is starting to devolve into the usual smiling-face-who-is-a-jokester treatment that WWE inevitable ends up making almost every face transform into.

A decent backstage brawl with Bo Dallas attacking Wade Barrett. Continuing that feud I see. I’m still indifferent about Bo.

Kofi vs Wade Barrett was another short match. Wade did a very nice looking Winds of Change, and I liked the heelish way he won by covering up kofi with the apron and hitting the Bull Hammer on him. That made the match slightly more entertaining. But ultimately, it was just another short, otherwise unremarkable match.

Kane vs Dolph Ziggler. A decent match that felt fairly long. Ziggler did a nice DDT. Kane won, resulting in him getting into the chamber. I guess they’re going to have Kane and Bryan interact in the chamber. Saw it coming though. Also, Ziggler continuing to look weak has me slightly miffed. But WWE always does this kind of thing, so I’m not surprised. 

RAW closed with the Rock giving a promo about him being 15 and getting a car from some crackhead and driving the car around and working at the Nashville fairgrounds and such. Basically led to him saying he was going to retain the WWE title. For what it's worth, I feel the Rock dragged out the story a little longer than he should've. There was a moment where it felt like he was just stalling for time, and frankly, the story itself wasn't much. I suppose it was entertaining in some aspects in that it was interesting to know the Rock's history with Nashville was (true or not). Punk came out with Heyman, had a little brawl with Heyman pulling Rock’s legs allowing Punk to GTS him. Punk cut comparatively much more straight-to-the-point promo. “You bring it, I take it!” (paraphrasing). While the Rock's promo didn't really hype up the WWE match, I’m still looking forward to the Rock/Punk match. 

Overall, an good RAW episode for me. Only a few matches were noteworthy. The better parts of the show were the opening Heyman/Punk segment, Mark Henry being himself, and the Shield. Also, slightly disappointed Kaitlyn didn't get a match  I did, however, see the backstage exclusive of Kaitlyn and Tamina, which I guess means Kaitlyn vs Tamina at the Elimination Chamber.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Crimson 3:16™;13912338 said:


> Jinder Mahal...the future of pro wrestling


:lmao

Oh you're serious...

:argh:


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

That new wwe shop commercial was pretty funny.

"no"..."no way"..."hell no"... "fuck no"
:lmao


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I really enjoyed RAW, which is the first time since the Rumble go home show I think.

Highlight of the show for me promo-wise was probably when The Shield grabbed hold of the microphones. Absolutely everything Dean Ambrose does is brilliant, he is so convincing when cutting a promo and it just seems so incredibly natural to him. I find myself drawn in by almost every aspect of his work. Other than that the opening segment was brilliant, but I expect nothing less with Punk/Heyman interactions, seeing as they've set the bar so high. The best wrestling match of the night was Jericho/Bryan, I really hope in the future these two get 20+ minutes to work with each other at a PPV because I can guarantee it will be nothing short of spectacular.

As far as the Elimination Chamber goes, I'm not on the edge of my seat in anticipation for it. That might be because of the short three weeks they have had to build the PPV and the fact that it is essentially filler before Wrestlemania, but I'll watch it nevertheless. You never know, sometimes the less anticipation, the better the event turns out.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Cesaro repeatedly slamming The Miz into the barricade was probably the greatest moment in pro wrestling history. Jack Swagger and Zeb Coulter overly-patriotic borderline racist promo was extremely good, it shocked me.


----------



## FozzyAndJericho (Feb 12, 2013)

Can anybody find/make a gif of Jericho mocking Booker T? Where he does the Can you dig that sucka! That would be great. Hilarious.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

RAW started off really well this week. A great promo by Heyman and Punk, Mark Henry slamming a midget and a good match between Bryan and Jericho.

Then Cena came out and I was bored.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Cena did a decent promo this week. It's good to see him serious


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The first hour was fantastic. The last two hours dipped alittle bit.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Duke Droese said:


> Cole and Lawler are like Statler and Waldorf. If Statler and Waldorf were laughing with the performer, instead of at them.
> 
> :vince3 "MORE LAUGHING DAMMIT!! THE AUDIENCE NEEDS TO KNOW THIS IS FUNNY!"


I really don't know if this is true or not.

I know Vince feeds them lines, but Jim Ross never laughed like that. JBL and Josh Matthews don't.

It's only Cole and Lawler that laugh like school girls. So I'm not certain it's Vince telling them to laugh.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Anyone have a link to that WWE shop commercial? Thanks.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

What a boring RAW. Bad for a RTWM show, inexcusable considering it's a go-home show on top of that. The only saving grace was Jericho being Jericho, Ryder being on TV (!!!! :mark: ) and the hilarity of Riley and Tatsu's jobber's luck. The only time they're put on TV is when they're talking shit about Big Show, figures :lmao

Oh, and, Barrett getting rushed by Bo Dallas. Hilarious how Lawler called it: "I don't even think he looks that hurt, more humiliated."

And there's something about Miz that makes it so enjoyable watching him get beat up. A little bit as a heel, but much more as a face.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Best part of Raw


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

-Extra- said:


> Best part of Raw


Best part of raw was seeing a creeper sign. :jordan2


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Gotta love the goat, THE ROCK. Delivered another entertaining promo.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

-Extra- said:


> Best part of Raw


Dem tittays


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GOOD LORD what a fucking RACK. BOOOOIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNG!

SWEATER MEAT.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

I was there LIVE....crowd went berzerk for the Rock. He had the crowd going bananas and they were actually laughing during a comedy promo...you don't see that anymore now, do you? LOL. For all the cry babies and bitches that act like that silly opening promo was something unique, get real. It was as much of a waste of time as the Big Show fuckery. Didn't even make sense considering the set up later in the show for the stipulations means they'll try to screw Rock over via Lesnar or something else.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Chick in the blue wen rock hit the ring, was fit!


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Duke Droese said:


> Cole and Lawler are like Statler and Waldorf. If Statler and Waldorf were laughing with the performer, instead of at them.
> 
> :vince3 "MORE LAUGHING DAMMIT!! THE AUDIENCE NEEDS TO KNOW THIS IS FUNNY!"


The difference between them, is Statler and Waldorf were actually entertaining.

You know what? There's an idea. Get the two muppets to be the new commentary team on RAW.

Bet I'll be alot more entertained with them, than I would with the current peanut gallery.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Let the boobies hit the floor!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

> Regarding our WWE Champion, he just isn't my type. I admit his mic ability is incredible (not much nowadays) but I just can't connect with him, his mic routine puts me off, with all the catchphrases and the way he talks being always in the same way. He sounds like he's in a "comedy zone" most of the time, taking nothing serious. His mic work just irritates me. And the fact that he talked more about completely irrelevant things during pretty much of his promo instead of the actual important stuff just doesn't help things. It's not a really good way to develop a feud, your opponent and the importance of the biggest title in WWE by taking 95% of your promo time spewing comedic gibberish that has nothing to do with what really matters.


Was it a great way to develop the title by having Cena close all those PPVs in 2012 over CM Punk? Hmmm....when the Rock does it, it's wrong. When Cena/Vince/Stephanie/Levasque does it, it's OK. Interesting.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

I think Rock wore out his welcome.. he was good last year but now his usual shit is getting old.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

AthenaMark said:


> Was it a great way to develop the title by having Cena close all those PPVs in 2012 over CM Punk? Hmmm....when the Rock does it, it's wrong. When Cena/Vince/Stephanie/Levasque does it, it's OK. Interesting.


Neither is ok, this is not a "if this isnt good then this must be good". Both sutuations are bad in their way.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> Was it a great way to develop the title by having Cena close all those PPVs in 2012 over CM Punk? Hmmm....when the Rock does it, it's wrong. When Cena/Vince/Stephanie/Levasque does it, it's OK. Interesting.


When Cena/Vince/Stephanie/HHH do it it's OK? You're talking about 4 of the most hated people in all of the "internet wrestling community". If you could pick a thread at random you'd have close to a 90% chance of ending up in a thread bashing one of those four.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

It was a largely average Raw for me this week, with a lot of forgettable matches and unremarkable promos. To be fair the Jericho versus Bryan encounter, Heyman's work on the mic, Punk and The Rock tussling and the possible interesting direction Swagger and Coulter may be taking gave the show something to remember, so at least there were a few exceptional parts. Bit disappointing though after the last couple of weeks efforts.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Not a bad raw, I'd have preferred a more intense Rock promo, but his story was 10x better than anything Cena has done in a similar fashion. What is tiring though, is the Rock featuring in the last 10 minutes of the show, doing the same thing week in week out, mix it up a bit please. 

Bryan V Jericho is a Wrestlemania feud that is waiting for the trigger to be pulled.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

FoxyRoxy said:


> I think Rock wore out his welcome.. he was good last year but now his usual shit is getting old.


Glad there are others who feel that way. The Rock is one of the all time greats but he's just grown stale now. He comes out, tells some stupid joke instead of wrestling and it's like...ugh this is painful... can we please get back to regular roster guys?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

ashes11 said:


> Not a bad raw, I'd have preferred a more intense Rock promo, but his story was 10x better than anything Cena has done in a similar fashion. What is tiring though, is the Rock featuring in the last 10 minutes of the show, doing the same thing week in week out, mix it up a bit please.
> 
> Bryan V Jericho is a Wrestlemania feud that is waiting for the trigger to be pulled.


It would be incredible, but it doesn't seem like the E machine is getting behind Bryan for any major feuds (unless you count Kane)

Although Y2J did publicly praise da goat...so who knows.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Even though I thoroughly enjoyed the Y2J/Bryan match, I was a little disappointed that it was pretty much a throwaway match on Raw. Those two seem to have great chemistry and that would be a feud I'd be really excited to see.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

Jammy said:


> Anyone have a link to that WWE shop commercial? Thanks.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OlnwEwbdzg


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Even though I thoroughly enjoyed the Y2J/Bryan match, I was a little disappointed that it was pretty much a throwaway match on Raw. Those two seem to have great chemistry and that would be a feud I'd be really excited to see.


I agree with that. I would love to see a full-blown feud between the two rather than just a one-off on Raw randomly. But Jericho is supposedly leaving right after WM, so he's not going to be here for them to have a feud, unfortunately. But when Jericho comes back again, at least they and Vince know that the two can work a match together and could be a possible feud candidate for Jericho when he comes back.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank god, there's Impact Wrestling tonight.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

The Tony said:


> Thank god, there's Impact Wrestling tonight.


You are actually a troll who is trying to make all TNA fans look bad, aren't you?

Your gimmick sucks.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

King_Of_This_World said:


> You are actually a troll who is trying to make all TNA fans look bad, aren't you?
> 
> Your gimmick sucks.


:lmao You really are following on the forum? This is fucking sad.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

After the show, Rock and Sandow had a segment. Anyone who found a video of this?


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> After the show, Rock and Sandow had a segment. Anyone who found a video of this?


Only found the one they had on Smackdown.






Sandow da GOAT. Those facial expressions...


----------

